# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Արսենալ / Arsenal F.C.

## Ներսես_AM

Տարօրինակ է, բայց այս ակումբի մասին դեռ թեմա չկա ակումբում:  :Wink: 
Արսենալը իմ ֆուտբոլային 3 սերերից մեկն է:  :Blush: 

Նրա ոճը ուղղակի անկրկնելի է:  :Love: Ներկայումս հանդիսանում է Պրեմիեր լիգայի ամենաերիտասարդ թիմը: Եվ ընդհանրապես ակումբում գործում է սկզբունք ըստ որի 30 անց ֆուտբոլիստների հետ կնքվում են բացառապես 1 տարվա պայմանագրեր:

Շատ հակիրճ ներկայացնեմ ակումբի պատմությունը  :Smile: 
Ակումբը հիմնվել է 1886 թվականին Լոնդոնի հարավ-արևելքում Վուլվիչի թագավորական զինանոցի աշխատակիցների կողմից և կոչվում էր Դիալ Սքվեր, բայց շուտով վերանվանվեց «Վուլվիչի Թագավորական Արսենալ»-ի: Ակումբի պրոֆեսսիոնալ ստատուս ստնալուց հետո այն կրկին վերանվանվեց այս անգամ «Վուլվիչ Արսենալ»: «Վուլվիչ Արսենալ»ը 1893 թվականին մտավ Ֆուտբոլային լիգա և դարձավ առաջին հարավային թիմը որ արեց դա: Ակումբը 1904 թվականին 2րդից բարձրացավ 1ին դիվիզիոն, սակայն ակումբի աշխարհագրորեն հեռու գտնվելը պատճառ հանդիսացավ խաղերի ցածր հաճաղելիության, ինչը բերեց ֆինանսական պրոբլեմների: 1913 թվականին, 2րդ դիվիզիոն վերադառնալուց հետո թիմը տեղափողվեց Թեմզա գետից հյուսիս և զբաղեցրեց նորակառույց Հայբերի մարզադաշտը, որը հանդիսանում էր Արսենալի տնային մարզադաշտը ընդհուպ մինչև 2006 թվականի օգոստոսը: Այդ տեղափոխումից հետո թիմը իր անվանումից հանեց «Վուլվիչը» և մնաց որպես «Արսենալ»: Ներկայումս թիմը հանդես է գալիս 60,000 տեղանոց Եմիրեյտս մարզադաշտում:

Արսենալի տիտղոսները՝
13-ակի Անգլիայի չեմպիոն — 1931, 1933, 1934, 1935, 1938, 1948, 1953, 1971, 1989, 1991, 1998, 2002, 2004,
10-ակի Անգլիայի գավաթակիր — 1930, 1936, 1950, 1971, 1979, 1993, 1998, 2002, 2003, 2005
կրկնակի Լիգայի գավաթակիր — 1987, 1993
ՈւԵՖԱի գավաթակիր — 1970
Գավաթակիրների գավաթի հաղթող — 1994


Հ.Գ. հուսով եմ ակումբում կգտնվեն Արսենալի երկրպագուներ  :Smile:  :Love: 

Հ.Հ.Գ. Առաջին նկարում ակումբի լոգոն է, որ օգտագործվում էր 1949-ից մինչև 2002 թվականը, իսկ երկրորդում ներկայիս լոգոն է  :Love:

----------

Gayl (14.03.2010)

----------


## John

Արսենալ-Բլեքբեռն 2-0
Սենդերոս,  Ադեբայոր

----------


## Philosopher

Իսկապես հրաշալի թիմ է, ֆուտբոլային հրաշալի դինամիզմ կա` տոտալ ֆուտբոլի տարրերով, փոխանցումների հրաշալի տեխնիկա ունեն, մի խոսքով` փայլուն թիմ է, քիչ է ստացվում դիտել խաղերը, բայց երբ երբ ստացվում է,  դիտում ու հիանում եմ: Դիտարժան ֆուտբոլ է :Smile:

----------


## salatik

հրաշքա հրաշք Արսենալը, Անգլիայի ակումբներից շատերն են լավը, բայց Արսենալը ուրիշա :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

իմ երկրորդ սիրած թիմն ա ներկա դրությամբ

Նկատենք, որ Անրիի գնալուց հետո սկսել ա ավելի լավ խաղալ
Թիմը թիմային խաղ ա խաղում, կոնկրետ ինչ-որ մեկին առանձնացնելը դժվար ա: Ու դրա համար էլ ինձ էս տարվա Արսենալը դզում ա, չնայած Անրիի տեղափոխությանը:
Ալմունիա, Սանյա, Տուրե, Կլիշի, Ֆլամինի, Ֆաբրեգաս, Ադեբայոր, Էդուարդո  :Love:  սաղն էլ լավն են
Իմ կարծիքով վերջի տասնամյակում, Արսեն Վենգերի գալուց հետո, Արսենալը իրա լավագույն տարիներն ա ապրում: Անցած տարիների թիմից շատ եմ սիրում Անրիին ու Վիեյրային: 2004-ին իրանց շնորհիվ Արսենալը դառավ Պրեմիեր Լիգայի ռեկորդակիր: 38 խաղ, ու ոչ մի պարտություն: Ու իմ կարծիքով էս տարի թիմը կդառնա առնվազն Անգլիայի չեմպիոն:

----------


## Սամվել

Արսենալի այսօրվա խաղով անհնար է չհիանալ  :Love: 

Ես էլ եմ Արսենալ շատ սիրում  :Love:

----------


## Cesare

*Արսենալը լավ թիմ ա :
Ներսեսի ավատառն ել սիրուն ա : 
Արսենալը ունի մի հատ մեծ + :
Լավ մարզիչը …… Ֆուտբոլում ետ կարևոր փաստ ա :
Թե չե մեր մարզիչը ……Լավ չշեղվեմ :

Վենգերի նման ֆուտբոլիստ բացահայտելու կարողություն քչերը ունեն :*

----------


## Սերխիո

> Չեմպիոնների լիգայի գավաթակիր — 1994


*Ներսես* ջան , նման բան հաստատ չի եղել  :Nea: 

*Հայկո* ջան , հաստատ 4-5 տարի առաջ Արսենալի կազը ամենահզորն էր

--------------------Սիմեն

Կ.Տուրե----Մ.Կիոն-------Քեմփել----Է.Քոուլ

-----------Վիեյրա---Ժ.Սիլվա

---Պիրես-----------------------Լյունբերգ

----------Վիլտոր-----------Անրի

 :Hands Up:

----------


## REAL_ist

Կիոնը ովա :Shok: 
Լաուրեններ ասնավնոյ ենվախտ, մեկել Ադամսը մինչև կարյերայի ավարտը

----------


## Սերխիո

Վահան ջան Կիոնը , Մարտի Կիոնն ա , ժամանակին ավագ էր...

----------


## REAL_ist

հա Keown, լավ հիշեցի

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> *Ներսես* ջան , նման բան հաստատ չի եղել


հա ճիշտ ես ասում: Գիշերվա կեսին թարգմանելը էտ պտի լինի էլի: :Sad:  Պետք է լինի Գավաթակիրների գավաթ: Իհարկե Արսենալը ՉԼ չի հաղթել: Ցավոք: :Sad:  Հույս ունեմ այս տարի այդ մրցանակնել կշահի  :Love: 

Խնդրում եմ մոդերատորներին ուղղել անճշտությունը

----------


## salatik

Եթե Յուվենտուսը իմ ամենասիրած թիմը չլիներ, ես հաստատ Արսենալի ֆանատ կլինեի:
Անրիից սկսվեց իմ սերը Արսենալի հանդեպ,  ես ախր Ֆրանսիայի հավաքականին շատ սիրում եմ, հետո երևի Արսենալում ֆրանսիացիների պակաս երբեք չի եղել: 
Ներսես ջան լրիվ համաձայն եմ քո հետ, այս տարի ՉԼ չեմպիոն ես էլ կուզեի Արսենալը դառնար, հալալա իրանց, շատ սիրուն են խաղում, հերիքա հասնեն ֆինալ ու 2-րդ տեղը գրավեն:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ներսես ջան լրիվ համաձայն եմ քո հետ, այս տարի ՉԼ չեմպիոն ես էլ կուզեի Արսենալը դառնար:


քեզ ինչ կա  Կարինե ջան , <<Յուվեդ>> Չլ-ում չի խաղում  :LOL: 

ես դեմ եմ  Արսենալի ՉԼ տանելուն 

Հալա Ռեալ Մադրիդ :Wink:

----------


## salatik

Սերխիո ջան օրինակ երեկ Ռոման տեսար ոնց կարողացավ հաղթել Ռեալին,  Ռեալի համար շատ դժվարա լինելու հաջորդ խաղում հաղթանակին հասնելու համար:
Իսկ Արսենալը շատ սիրուն ֆուտբոլա խաղում , հավեսով նայում եմ ես:
Հատուկ Ներսեսի համար`
Արսենալի ֆուտբոլիստների նկարները իրանց համարների հերթականությամբ:

----------


## salatik

հաջորդ հնգյակի նկարները

----------


## salatik

Ներսես ջան հիմնական կազմի ֆուտբոլիսների նկարներն եմ դրել  :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Սերխիո ջան օրինակ երեկ Ռոման տեսար ոնց կարողացավ հաղթել Ռեալին,  Ռեալի համար շատ դժվարա լինելու հաջորդ խաղում հաղթանակին հասնելու համար:


ինչքան Սերժն էր արժանի ,այնքան էլ Ռոման , շանսերը մեր շատ են դուրս գալու :Wink: 

իսկ Արսենալը ընտիր թիմ ա, , եթե ես Ֆրանիայի հավաքական եմ սիրում  10 տարուց ավել ,ապա ես չէի կարող անտարբեր մնալ Արսենալի նկատմամաբ :Ok:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

ՉԼ
 :Bad: Միլան 0:2 Արսենալ  :Love: 
84' Սեսկ Ֆաբրեգաս  :Hands Up:  :Love: 
92' Էմանուել Ադեբայոր :Cool:  :Love: 

2  հրաշալի խաղ Արսենալի կատարմամբ և արժանի հաղթանակ:  :Yahoo: Այս տուրի ամենադժվար խաղից արժանապատիվ սուրս եկանք  :Smile:  սպասում ենք հաջորդ մրցակցին  :Wink:  Վերջապես թող էտ Միլանը մտածի, որ 90  րոպե բիձեքով պաշտպանվելը էտ ֆուտբոլ չի, էտ ապուշությունա, խաղը տանուլ տալա  :Bad:

----------


## Աբելյան

ապրեն տղեքը
ինչքան շատ եմ նայում իրանց խաղերը, էնքան ավելի եմ սիրում

իսկ Ֆաբրեգասը ոսկե գնդակի հայտ ներկայացրեց
եթե էս տարի Արսենալը դառնա համ Անգլիայի, համ էլ Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի չեմպիոն, իսկ Իսպանիան գոնե խմբից դուրս գա, ոսկե գնդակը նաղդ իրանը կլնի

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ֆաբրեգասի գոլը շատ լավն էր: Իսկ ինքը հաստատ այս տարվա ոսկե գնդակի թեկնածուներից է,  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

ոսկե գնդակը պտի Ռոբինյոյինը լինի :Goblin:

----------


## Աբելյան

սենց որ շատ վնասվածքներ ստանա, հաստատ իրանը չի լինի

տենանք, եթե էսօր Ռեալը թռավ, հաստատ Ռոբինյոյին ոսկե գնդակ չեն տա

----------


## Սերխիո

> եթե էսօր Ռեալը թռավ


 :LOL: 


Հ.Գ.
Արսենալ, կեցցե'ս :Ok:

----------


## Taurus

> 


Ծիխաղում է նա, ով ճտերը աշնանն է հաշվում :Wink: 
Հա լավ եմ անում, կարում եմ խոսում եմ, տեղ ունեմ, իմ թիմը անցել ա:
Իսկ Արսենալի հաղթանակի վրա չէի կասկածում, նուհնիսկ խաղադրույք էի կատարել, ափսոս էր, Սեվիլիան քաշեց

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ծիծաղում է նա, ով ճտերը աշնանն է հաշվում


մեր պարագայում ,մենք  մայիսին ենք հաշվում :Wink:

----------


## Cesare

*Արսենալը դասականով Միլանին :
Մի խոսքով Արսենալը Միլանին : 
Լավ խաղաց Արսենալը, ես սպասում եի ետ հաղթանակին :

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա ոսկե գնդակին` մեր մոտ ա գալու, որտև մենք ենք ՉԼն կրելու :
*

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
*Մեր մոտ այսինքն Լոնդոն*

----------


## Սերխիո

> [B][COLOR="Navy"]
> *Մեր մոտ այսինքն Լոնդոն*


այսինքն Ֆաբռեգաս :Wink:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Հալալա տղերքին: Բոլթոնի հետ 2-3 
Bolton 	 - 	Arsenal
2 	- 	3
Goals scored
	Matthew Taylor 	14
	Matthew Taylor 	43

63 	William Gallas 	
68 	Robin van Persie (pen) 	
90 	Jlloyd Samuel (og) 	


31 	Abou Diaby 	ստացելա կարմիր քարտ: Հաշիվը եղելա 1:0: հետո Բոլթոնը մի հատէլա խփել, Բայց հալալա տղեքին չեն կոտրվել ու 2-րդ խաղակեսում 10 հոգով ծռել են խաղի ընթացքը ու հաղթել ...  :Love:

----------


## Աբելյան

եթե Մանչեստրին ու Լիվերպուլին էլ կրեն, արդեն չեմպիոնությունը մոտ կլնի

----------


## Werder Bremen

Լավ թիմա այս տարի :Hands Up:  համլրված երիտասարդ ֆուտբոլիստներով ,բայց դե վերջին պահերին զգացնել տվեց Վենգերի երիտասարդ կոլոկտիվի փորձի պակասը:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Արշավինը Արսենալում.

Հիմա չեմ շտապում կանխատեսումներ անել, միայն ասեմ, որ իր խաղը դուրս գալիսա  :Smile:  
Տեսենեք Անգլիային ոնց կհարմարվի: :Smile: 

Մենակ մի մտավախություն ունեմ, որ կարողա ամառը Ադեբայորին ծախեն եթե Անդրեյը հարմարվի Արսենալում  :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

միշտ մոռանում եմ հարցնեմ՝ Էդուրադո դա Սիլվան չի՞ բուժվել…

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> միշտ մոռանում եմ հարցնեմ՝ Էդուրադո դա Սիլվան չի՞ բուժվել…


Դեռ ոչ, նոր նոր սկսելա մարզվել էս մի երկու շաբաթը  :Sad:  խեղճ տղեն ինչ օրը ընկավ, էտքան վիզ դրեց առաջին տեղով թիմը դուրս եկավ, Եվրոին չմասնակցեց   :Sad:

----------

Սերխիո (05.02.2009)

----------


## Legolas

> Արշավինը Արսենալում.
> 
> Հիմա չեմ շտապում կանխատեսումներ անել, միայն ասեմ, որ իր խաղը դուրս գալիսա  
> Տեսենեք Անգլիային ոնց կհարմարվի:
> 
> Մենակ մի մտավախություն ունեմ, որ կարողա ամառը Ադեբայորին ծախեն եթե Անդրեյը հարմարվի Արսենալում


England: Premier League
Liverpool  4 	4  Arsenal

Fernando Torres 	49' 	- 	36' 	Andrey Arshavin
Yossi Benayoun 	56' 	- 	67' 	Andrey Arshavin
Fernando Torres 	72' 	- 	70' 	Andrey Arshavin
Yossi Benayoun 	90' 	- 	90' 	Andrey Arshavin 

Հաջորդ տարի Արսենալը վափշե գազան ա դառնալու,ջահելները մի քիչ  աճեն:

----------


## Ուրվական

Արա, էս ինչ ա արել Արշավինը, խաղը ո՞վ ա նայել, պատմեք մի քիչ:

----------


## ministr

Արշոյի արձանը դնելու են սենց որ գնա..
Իսկ վերջին գոլն ով ա խփել? Արսենալը?

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Երեկվա խաղը մահ էր: Լուրջ եմ ասում Անգլիայի խաղերից հետո ուրիշ երկրների առաջնությունները քուչի ֆուտբոլ են հիշեցնում: Արշավինը սաղ իրա քննադատներին տեղնա դնում, որ ասում էին էտքան փող ինքը չարժեր, որ դառնար Արսենալի պատմության մեջ ամենաթանկ ֆուտբոլիստը: Գոլերն էլ մեկը մեկից սիրուն, ափսոս Լիվերը վերջում մի հատ էլ խփեց:

Ընդհանրապես Արսենալը եթե օբյեկտիվ գնահատեմ վատ հանդես եկավ, բոլոր գոլերը որ ընդունեց պաշտպանների կոպիտ սխալների հետևանք էին: Սիլվեստրը լրիվ համը հանեց, նույնիսկ Գիբբսը երկու կենտրոնականներից ավելի հուսալի էր խաղում: Արշավինը սատկացրեց լրիվ  :Love:  ափսոս ՉԼ չի կարող մասնակցել, Զենիթի կազմում խաղացել է ՉԼ այս տարի  :Cray:  
Ու ընդհանրապես հաշվի առնելով, որ Գալլասը ու Ալմունյան վնասվածք ունեն, Արշավինը չի կարող մասնակցի, կարողա Ադեբայորն էլ վնասվածք ունի, չէր խաղում երեկ, Արսենալի վիճակը ՉԼի խաղերում մտահոգիչ ա: Բայց հաշվի առնելով, որ ՄՅուն վատ մարզավիճակում ա, Արսենալի հնարավորությունները լավ եմ գնահատում  :Goblin: 

Նայեք, հիացեք, ու իմացեք ինչ ֆուտբոլիստա Արշավինը  :Love:  (8:36)



Էս մեկը ավելի կարճ, տրաֆիկ խնայելու համար (2:16)

----------

ministr (22.04.2009), Ուրվական (22.04.2009)

----------


## Taurus

Գռացիյա նեռս ջան, 
բա ոնց անենք Arsenal-ը անցնի ֆինալ?

----------


## Սամվել

> Երեկվա խաղը մահ էր: Լուրջ եմ ասում Անգլիայի խաղերից հետո ուրիշ երկրների առաջնությունները քուչի ֆուտբոլ են հիշեցնում:


Ներս ջան. հանուն արդարության ասեմ որ իրականում սենց պաշտպանության սխալները ավելի շատ էին քուչի ֆուտբոլ հիշացնում... մենք որ քուչում խաղում ենք էլի 4-4 ի կարգի հաշիվներ են գրանցվում  :Blush: 

Իսկ մնացածի համար կասեմ ուրախ եմ Արսենալի ու Արշավինի համար.. իրոք ամենալավինա Արսենալը արժանի..

Շնորհավորում եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Գնացել էն Ադեբայորն ու Կոլո Տուրեն, երկուսն էլ Մանչեստեր սիթի:

Իսկ երեկ ընկերական խաղում հաղթել ենք Մադրիդի Ատլետիկոյին: 2-1, երկու գնդակն էլ խփել է Արշավինը:  :Love:  իսկ նրան քննադատողները լուռ ծխում են  :LOL:

----------

h.s. (03.08.2009), Աբելյան (15.08.2009), Ապե Ջան (02.08.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Սկսեց Arsenal - Everton անչափ լարված հանդիպումը, տեսնենք ֆուտբոլիստներ կորցրած Arsenal-ը ինչպես իրեն կդրսևորի նոր մեկնարկած Անգլիայի պրեմեր լիգայում

----------


## Taurus

Սպանում ա Արսենալը, ինչ կարգին թիմ ա դառել, Վերմալենը վերջն ա, հալալա Վենգերին, Որտեղից էլ գտել ա :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հրաշալի ֆուտբոլա ցուցադրում Արսենալը բոլոր օղակներում :Love:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

2.0 գործակցով վիվառո ստաֆկա եյ արել Արսենալի հաղթանակին, բռնել եմ :Tongue:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

աաաաաաաաա դզումաաաա, սատկացնում են տղեքը:  :Love:

----------

Yellow Raven (15.08.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

վերջի մի հատը դուրս չեկավ

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էվերթոն-Արսենալ 1-6

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Այսօր երեկոյան 23:45 սկսվելու է ՉԼ, Սելտիկ - Արսենալ մրցավեճը, կարծիքներ՝ ինչպես կավարտվի խաղը, կան  խաղի հաշիվ որոշողներ?

----------


## h.s.

Երևի 1:2 կամ 1:3 :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Երևի 1:2 կամ 1:3


չեմ կարծում, էսօր ինձ թվումա կարողա նիչա խաղա

----------


## h.s.

> չեմ կարծում, էսօր ինձ թվումա կարողա նիչա խաղա


Տենանք :Think:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Տենանք


դէ երկրորդ խաղ էլ կա, կարողա վիզ չդնի

----------


## h.s.

Սելթիկ - Արսենալ 0:2

----------

Yellow Raven (19.08.2009), Ապե Ջան (19.08.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Վերջին տուրում հանդիպեցին Մանչեստերի հոտ Օլդ տրաֆֆորդում: Խաղը շատ լարված էր ու դիտարժան, ինչպես միշտ լինում է իրենց դիմակայությունում: 
Արշավինը հերթական անգամ գեղեցկագույն գոլ խփեց:  :Love: 
Ափսոս Ալմունիայի ֆոլը, 11 անոցը ու Դաիբիի ինքնագոլը զրկեցին Արսենալին հաղթանակից:   :Sad: 
Ցավալի պարտություն էր, բայց ոչինչ սենց էլ ա պատահում: 

Գոլերն ու վտանգավոր պահերը Յութուբում՝

----------

h.s. (02.09.2009), Yellow Raven (02.09.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Ամսի 12-ին 2 կարևորագույն խաղեր են լինելու, որոնք ցուցադրվելու են Հ2-ով :Hands Up: 
Մանչեսթր Ս. - Արսենալ /19:00
Տոտենհեմ - Մանչեսթր Յ. / 21:30

----------


## Թիթիզ

ԻՐԱԿԱՆՈՒՄ ԱՐՏԱԿԱՐԳ  ԽԱՂ ԷՐ,  Ես որ  շատ  հեռու եմ  ֆուտբոլից  մեծ լարվածությամբ նայեցի. Ու  զայրացած  քնա

----------

Yellow Raven (02.09.2009)

----------


## Ուրվական

> ԻՐԱԿԱՆՈՒՄ ԱՐՏԱԿԱՐԳ  ԽԱՂ ԷՐ,  Ես որ  շատ  հեռու եմ  ֆուտբոլից  մեծ լարվածությամբ նայեցի. Ու  զայրացած  քնա


Թիթիզ, իսկ ինչ ես կարծում, վերջին գոլը խաղից դու՞րս էր :Think:

----------


## h.s.

> վերջին գոլը խաղից դու՞րս էր


Միանշանակ, չնայած Արսենալի կողմից էի :Smile:

----------


## h.s.

Մանչեսթի Սիթի - Արսենալ 4:2

Գոլերը՝ Ռիչարդս 20, Պերսի 62, Բելլամի 74, Ադեբայոր 79, Ռայթ-Ֆիլիպս, Ռոսիցկի 88: 

Շատ հետաքրքիր ու լարված խաղ էր :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ադեբայոր  :Bad:

----------


## h.s.

> Ադեբայոր


Պերսիի հետ լավ չվարվեց, բայց լավ էր խաղում: Հանդիպման լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ ճանաչվեց

----------


## Yellow Raven

Կրվան :Sad:

----------


## ministr

Էն էլ ոնց կրվան:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Մանչեսթր Սիթիի հարձակվող Էմանուել Ադեբայորը որակազրկվել է 3 խաղով

----------

Ambrosine (19.09.2009), Yellow Raven (19.09.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Արսենալ - Ուիգան Ատլետիկ 3:0 գոլերը՝ 2 	T. Vermaelen, 	Eduardo. C. Fabregas  :Hands Up: 

http://rutube.ru/tracks/2391281.html...36b1158c5e28b9

----------

Yellow Raven (19.09.2009)

----------


## Gayl

Բոլթոն-Արսենալ 
0:2

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բոլթոն-Արսենալ 
> 0:2


2-րդ գոլն էլ Ֆաբրեգասը խփե՞ց:

----------


## Gayl

> 2-րդ գոլն էլ Ֆաբրեգասը խփե՞ց:


Խաղի մասին մոռացել էի, հետո հիշեցի, բայց ուշ էր, իրա սայթից հաշիվը տեսա, բայց քանի որ անգլերենից գլուխ չեմ հանում, չկարողացա ջոկեմ, բայց հաշիվի տակը Ֆաբրեգաս բան էր գրված arsenal.com եթե կարաս իմացի ով ա խփել:

----------


## Սերխիո

> 2-րդ գոլն էլ Ֆաբրեգասը խփե՞ց:


http://livescore.com/default.dll/gam...d1&game=323063

----------

Ambrosine (17.01.2010), Gayl (17.01.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Խաղի մասին մոռացել էի, հետո հիշեցի, բայց ուշ էր, իրա սայթից հաշիվը տեսա, բայց քանի որ անգլերենից գլուխ չեմ հանում, չկարողացա ջոկեմ, բայց հաշիվի տակը Ֆաբրեգաս բան էր գրված arsenal.com եթե կարաս իմացի ով ա խփել:


2-րդ գոլը Fran Merida-ն է խփել:

Ես առաջին կեսը նայեցի, Ֆաբրեգասի հետ շատ կոպիտ էին: Չեմ հիշում Կլասնիչն էր, թե ով էր... ընկնելուց ոտքը Ֆաբրեգասի վզին էր դրել, հետո էլ չէր շտապում վեր կենալ :Bad:

----------


## Gayl

> 2-րդ գոլը Fran Merida-ն է խփել:
> 
> Ես առաջին կեսը նայեցի, Ֆաբրեգասի հետ շատ կոպիտ էին: Չեմ հիշում Կլասնիչն էր, թե ով էր... ընկնելուց ոտքը Ֆաբրեգասի վզին էր դրել, հետո էլ չէր շտապում վեր կենալ


 :LOL:  :LOL:  Երևի դզել էր դրա համար էլ չէր հելնում, վաղը կրկնությունը նայեմ, Էդուարդոն լա՞վ էր խաղում թե դեբիլացել էր:

----------


## Gayl

Եթե չեմ սխալվում էտ Մեռինդայա ինչա թշնամի թմից ա տեղափոխվել Արսենալ :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Երևի դզել էր դրա համար էլ չէր հելնում, վաղը կրկնությունը նայեմ, Էդուարդոն լա՞վ էր խաղում թե դեբիլացել էր:


Իմ նկատելով խախտումներ էր շատ անում :Think:  Բայց Բոլթոնի խաղացողներն էին սադրում. շատ կոպիտ էին խաղում, Արսենալի ֆուտբոլիստներն էլ նույն ձևով էին պատասխանում:

----------


## Sagittarius

Արսենալը իմ սիրած չորս թիմերից մեկն ա՝ Լիվերպուլ, Մանչեսթեր, Արսենալ, Չելսի... լավ են խախում էս տարի, ՉԼում մեծ հույսեր եմ կապում իրենց հետ... ափսոս հաճախ չեմ կարողանում հանդիպումները նայել :Sad: 
էէէ... հինգը տարի աջառ ոչ մի ֆուտբոլային հանդիպում բաց չէի թողնում

----------


## Gayl

> Իմ նկատելով խախտումներ էր շատ անում Բայց Բոլթոնի խաղացողներն էին սադրում. շատ կոպիտ էին խաղում, Արսենալի ֆուտբոլիստներն էլ նույն ձևով էին պատասխանում:


Ուրեմն հետաքրքիր խաղա եղել :LOL:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Արսենալը իմ սիրած չորս թիմերից մեկն ա՝ Լիվերպուլ, Մանչեսթեր, Արսենալ, Չելսի... լավ են խախում էս տարի, ՉԼում մեծ հույսեր եմ կապում իրենց հետ... ափսոս հաճախ չեմ կարողանում հանդիպումները նայել
> էէէ... հինգը տարի աջառ ոչ մի ֆուտբոլային հանդիպում բաց չէի թողնում


 Մի օրի մարդ ենք: Հնարավորություն ունեմ դիտլու էտ չի խնդիրը, բայց...

----------


## Sagittarius

> Իմ նկատելով խախտումներ էր շատ անում Բայց Բոլթոնի խաղացողներն էին սադրում. շատ կոպիտ էին խաղում, Արսենալի ֆուտբոլիստներն էլ նույն ձևով էին պատասխանում:


իսկական անգլիական ֆուտբոլ  :Wink:  թե չէ էտ էլ հո իտալոիսպանական դամսկի ֆուտբոլ չի, մի հատ կպնեն, երկու ժամ պառկեն թավալ տան :Tongue:

----------

Gayl (18.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> իսկական անգլիական ֆուտբոլ  թե չէ էտ էլ հո իտալոիսպանական դամսկի ֆուտբոլ չի, մի հատ կպնեն, երկու ժամ պառկեն թավալ տան


 :Clapping:  այ աբրիս, մի ամիս առաջ նույն բանն էլ ես էի ասում, դե ոչ թե ոտ ցխելը այլ գնդակի համար պայքարելն ա ֆուտբոլը գեղեցկացնում, բա չէ մի հատ կպնում են շտռաֆ ա դնում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> իսկական անգլիական ֆուտբոլ  թե չէ էտ էլ հո իտալոիսպանական դամսկի ֆուտբոլ չի, մի հատ կպնեն, երկու ժամ պառկեն թավալ տան


Դա ֆուտբոլ չի, ռեգբի ա :Tongue:

----------


## Gayl

> Դա ֆուտբոլ չի, ռեգբի ա


Այ քեզ հրաշք ինչքան ընտիր խաղացող կա Անգլիայից գալիսա իսպանիա, թե ռեգբի խաղացող ա ուրեմն Ռոնալդուից յան տվեք ու հետ տվեք մեր խաղացողին, Անրիին չմոռանաք, ինչքան լավ խաղացող կա սաղին տանում եք ձեր կողմերը հեսա տենամ ինչ եմ անում Դավիդ Վիլլային բերեմ Արսենալ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Այ քեզ հրաշք ինչքան ընտիր խաղացող կա Անգլիայից գալիսա իսպանիա, թե ռեգբի խաղացող ա ուրեմն Ռոնալդուից յան տվեք ու հետ տվեք մեր խաղացողին, Անրիին չմոռանաք, ինչքան լավ խաղացող կա սաղին տանում եք ձեր կողմերը հեսա տենամ ինչ եմ անում Դավիդ Վիլլային բերեմ Արսենալ:


Ռոնալդուն պորտուգալացի ա, Անրին՝ ֆրանսիացի:
Տես ինչ ես անում, տար :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> Ռոնալդուն պորտուգալացի ա, Անրին՝ ֆրանսիացի:
> Տես ինչ ես անում, տար


Ինչ կապ ունի, Ռոնալդուն Մանչում տղա դառավ, Անրին էլ Արսենալում, բա էն խեղճ Ռեյեսին տարաք փչացրիք կամ էլ Օվենին, Պիռեսը ծեր էր բայց Վիլառեա՞լ :Shok: , հերիք չի Ֆաբրեգասի ու Արշավինի վրա էլ աչք ունեք, էն Մանչն էլ ուզում ա Ռունիին ծախի:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինչ կապ ունի, Ռոնալդուն Մանչում տղա դառավ, Անրին էլ Արսենալում, բա էն խեղճ Ռեյեսին տարաք փչացրիք կամ էլ Օվենին, Պիռեսը ծեր էր բայց Վիլառեա՞լ, հերիք չի Ֆաբրեգասի ու Արշավինի վրա էլ աչք ունեք, էն Մանչն էլ ուզում ա Ռունիին ծախի:


Բայց իրանք անգլիական ֆուտբոլ, այսինքն՝ ռեգբի չեն խաղում:
Մնացածն էլ թեթև տար :Jpit:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ինչ կապ ունի, Ռոնալդուն Մանչում տղա դառավ, Անրին էլ Արսենալում, բա էն խեղճ Ռեյեսին տարաք փչացրիք կամ էլ Օվենին, Պիռեսը ծեր էր բայց Վիլառեա՞լ, հերիք չի Ֆաբրեգասի ու Արշավինի վրա էլ աչք ունեք, էն Մանչն էլ ուզում ա Ռունիին ծախի:


Ռոնալդուն Մանչում տղա դառավ, ու հատկապես Ռունիի հետ իրա վիճաբանությունից հետո, դրանից հետո իրա խաղի որակը կտրուկ բարձրացավ, սկսեց խաղալ թմի վրա, իսկ հիմա վախենամ Ռեալում ինքը շուտով կվերադառնա իրա նախկին խաղաոճին՝ սպեցէֆֆեկտները շատ են, սյուժե չկա :Smile: 

Ապեր, Օվենի մասին մի հիշացրու, սրտիցս արուն ա կաթում :Cry: , գյոզալ տղուն ինչ արեց էտ ռեալը, էտ հանցանքի համար իրանք կարա՞ն պատասխան տան 

Իսկ Բեքհեմն էլ էտ անգլիական դրվածքին չդիմացավ :LOL:  իրան Մադրիդի Նայթ Քլաբերը և Ֆեշյոն Հաուզները ավելի էին դզում  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Բայց իրանք անգլիական ֆուտբոլ, այսինքն՝ ռեգբի չեն խաղում:
> Մնացածն էլ թեթև տար


Ոնց թեթև տանեմ, հերիք չի իրանք են գեղեցկացնում ձեր խաղը մի հատ էլ փչացնում եք :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Ռոնալդուն Մանչում տղա դառավ, ու հատկապես Ռունիի հետ իրա վիճաբանությունից հետո, դրանից հետո իրա խաղի որակը կտրուկ բարձրացավ, սկսեց խաղալ թմի վրա, իսկ հիմա վախենամ Ռեալում ինքը շուտով կվերադառնա իրա նախկին խաղաոճին՝ սպեցէֆֆեկտները շատ են, սյուժե չկա
> 
> Ապեր, Օվենի մասին մի հիշացրու, սրտիցս արուն ա կաթում, գյոզալ տղուն ինչ արեց էտ ռեալը, էտ հանցանքի համար իրանք կարա՞ն պատասխան տան 
> 
> Իսկ Բեքհեմն էլ էտ անգլիական դրվածքին չդիմացավ իրան Մադրիդի Նայթ Քլաբերը և Ֆեշյոն Հաուզները ավելի էին դզում


Օվենի պես հարձակվող չկար ժարիտ էր անում, Ռեալում զամեն էր բայց ամեն խաղին գոլ էր խփում:Բեքհեմին երբեք էլ չեմ սիրել, ինձ միշտ Լեմպարդի ու Ժերարդի խաղն ա դուր եկել, հա մեկ էլ Բերկամպն էլ էր ընտիր խաղ ցույց տալիս:

----------

Sagittarius (18.01.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Օվենի պես հարձակվող չկար ժարիտ էր անում, Ռեալում զամեն էր բայց ամեն խաղին գոլ էր խփում:Բեքհեմին երբեք էլ չեմ սիրել, ինձ միշտ Լեմպարդի ու Ժերարդի խաղն ա դուր եկել, հա մեկ էլ Բերկամպն էլ էր ընտիր խաղ ցույց տալիս:


Օվենը իմ ամենասիրած ֆուտբոլիստը դառավ էն ժամանակվանից, երբ Արգենտինայի վառոտները շշեց.. 
ասելով ժամանակակից անգլիական ֆուտբոլ՝ առաջին հերթին Ժերարդին ու Լեմբարդին եմ պատկերացնում, իսկական թմի լիդերներ... Ժերարդը որ վաբշե մի հատ սիմվոլ ա, թմի ոգին ա, եսքան ժամանակ ես էտ տղուց մի հատ լիշնի բան, գոռոզություն չեմ տեսել, դրա համար իրան բոլոր մրցակիցները հարգում են...
Բերկամպը, վերջն էր, ընդհանրապես էտ տարիների Արսենալը լավ եմ հիշում,, գժական արագ ֆուտբոլ, նամանավանդ իրանց են մինի, կոմպակտ ստադիոնում, հինգ վայրկյանում գնդակը իրանց վառոտների մոտից հասցնում էին մրցակցի վառոտներին... ափսոս էտ քաքլանը սամալյոտներից վախում էր :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Օվենը իմ ամենասիրած ֆուտբոլիստը դառավ էն ժամանակվանից, երբ Արգենտինայի վառոտները շշեց.. 
> ասելով ժամանակակից անգլիական ֆուտբոլ՝ առաջին հերթին Ժերարդին ու Լեմբարդին եմ պատկերացնում, իսկական թմի լիդերներ... Ժերարդը որ վաբշե մի հատ սիմվոլ ա, թմի ոգին ա, եսքան ժամանակ ես էտ տղուց մի հատ լիշնի բան, գոռոզություն չեմ տեսել, դրա համար իրան բոլոր մրցակիցները հարգում են...
> Բերկամպը, վերջն էր, ընդհանրապես էտ տարիների Արսենալը լավ եմ հիշում,, գժական արագ ֆուտբոլ, նամանավանդ իրանց են մինի, կոմպակտ ստադիոնում, հինգ վայրկյանում գնդակը իրանց վառոտների մոտից հասցնում էին մրցակցի վառոտներին... ափսոս էտ քաքլանը սամալյոտներից վախում էր


 :Lol2: Հա ճիշտ ա քյալոն սամալյոտ չէր նստում:
Ապեր էս տարի Մանչի խաղը հեչ դուրս չի գալիս, էն Բեռբատովի երեսից չեմ էլ ուզում նայեմ իրա խաղերը, բայց լսել եմ Ռունիին ուզում են ծախեն, ինչ որ պարտքեր ունեն, մեկ էլ ախպեր մանչեստր Սիթին ա քչից շատից թափ հավաքում, հոյակապ խաղացողներ ունի:
Բայց տեսար չէ Արսենալը Լիվերպուլին ոնց կրեց :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հա ճիշտ ա քյալոն սամալյոտ չէր նստում:
> Ապեր էս տարի Մանչի խաղը հեչ դուրս չի գալիս, էն Բեռբատովի երեսից չեմ էլ ուզում նայեմ իրա խաղերը, բայց լսել եմ Ռունիին ուզում են ծախեն, ինչ որ պարտքեր ունեն, մեկ էլ ախպեր մանչեստր Սիթին ա քչից շատից թափ հավաքում, հոյակապ խաղացողներ ունի:
> Բայց տեսար չէ Արսենալը Լիվերպուլին ոնց կրեց


Ռունիի մասին լսել եմ, բայց հուսով եմ չեն ծախի.. բայց եթե էտ ցուլը գնաց ռեալ պատկերցնում եմ էնդեղի մանիկեների հետ ինչա կատարվելու... սաղ սկսելու են պախատ անել :Lol2: 
Մանչեսթեր սիթի էտ պոլիտիկայից էլ զզվում եմ, ու վաբշե չեմ ընդունում էտ արքայական մոտեցումը, ֆուտբոլը լրիվ փողի գերի ա դառել, խաղադաշտում արդեն բան չի որոշվում, Բալվան միլիարդները լրիվ են հաբրգել, գիտեն Պլեյ Ստեյշնի Մենեջեր են խաղում, սախ խարնում են իրար, հավեսները հանում, բարդակի մեջ թողում եթում են, էլ բութմեյքերների կերած քաքերի մասին չեմ խոսում…

----------


## Gayl

> Ռունիի մասին լսել եմ, բայց հուսով եմ չեն ծախի.. բայց եթե էտ ցուլը գնաց ռեալ պատկերցնում եմ էնդեղի մանիկեների հետ ինչա կատարվելու... սաղ սկսելու են պախատ անել
> Մանչեսթեր սիթի էտ պոլիտիկայից էլ զզվում եմ, ու վաբշե չեմ ընդունում էտ արքայական մոտեցումը, ֆուտբոլը լրիվ փողի գերի ա դառել, խաղադաշտում արդեն բան չի որոշվում, Բալվան միլիարդները լրիվ են հաբրգել, գիտեն Պլեյ Ստեյշնի Մենեջեր են խաղում, սախ խարնում են իրար, հավեսները հանում, բարդակի մեջ թողում եթում են, էլ բութմեյքերների կերած քաքերի մասին չեմ խոսում…


Չէ իսպանիայում չի կարա իրա ձևով խաղա, Անրին էլ էր սկզբից բողոքում ու տենց էլ չկարողացավ մաքսիմալ խաղ ցույց տա:

----------


## Gayl

1  	Arsenal  	22  	15  	3  	4  	59  	25  	34  	48
2 	Chelsea 	21 	15 	3 	3 	52 	18 	34 	48

----------


## Ambrosine

> 1  	Arsenal  	22  	15  	3  	4  	59  	25  	34  	48
> 2 	Chelsea 	21 	15 	3 	3 	52 	18 	34 	48


Արսենալը առաջին հորիզոնականու՞մ ա  :Shok: 
Բայց ոնց-որ Չելսին մի խաղ պակաս ա անցկացրել, չէ՞ :Think:

----------


## Gayl

> Արսենալը առաջին հորիզոնականու՞մ ա 
> Կարո՞ղ ա Չելսին մի խաղ պակաս ա անցկացրել


Հա մի խաղ պակաս ա խաղացել, բայց Արսենալը լավ շանսեր ունի, երկուսն էլ լավ թափ են հավաքել ու կրելով առաջ են գնում, համ էլ ինչ կա զարմանալու այս տարի հոյակապ խաղ ա ցույց տալիս,Արսենչոն գիտի ինչա անում :LOL: :
Չեմպիոնների Լիգայում էլ լավ շանսեր ունի:

----------


## Gayl

Աստղ կարա՞ս մի հատ սայթ տաս, որտեղ տրված լինի թե տվյալ շաբաթ որ թիմը որի հետ է խաղում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ կարա՞ս մի հատ սայթ տաս, որտեղ տրված լինի թե տվյալ շաբաթ որ թիմը որի հետ է խաղում:


Ահա՝
http://www.marathonbet.com/

----------

Gayl (23.01.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ահա՝
> http://www.marathonbet.com/


marathon-ում ժամերը նշված չեն, ժամերը կարող ես նայել www.vivarobet.com կայքում, իսկ կոնկրետ օրվա խաղըրին online կարող ես հետևել www.livescore և www.soccerstand.com կայքերի միջոցով:

----------


## Ambrosine

> marathon-ում ժամերը նշված չեն, ժամերը կարող ես նայել www.vivarobet.com կայքում, իսկ կոնկրետ օրվա խաղըրին online կարող ես հետևել www.livescore և www.soccerstand.com կայքերի միջոցով:


Ո՞նց նշված չեն...
հղում

----------

Ապե Ջան (23.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> marathon-ում ժամերը նշված չեն, ժամերը կարող ես նայել www.vivarobet.com կայքում, իսկ կոնկրետ օրվա խաղըրին online կարող ես հետևել www.livescore և www.soccerstand.com կայքերի միջոցով:


Որ օնլայն նայեմ, ինետիս արագությունը ամենաքիչը ինչքան պետք է լինի որ նորմալ նայեմ:

----------


## Gayl

1  15.08.2009  Эвертон         Арсенал Л       1:6      
 2  22.08.2009  Арсенал Л       Портсмут        4:1      
 3  29.08.2009  Манчестер Юн    Арсенал Л       2:1      
 4  12.09.2009  Манчестер Сити  Арсенал Л       4:2      
 5  19.09.2009  Арсенал Л       Уиган Атлетик   4:0      
 6  26.09.2009  Фулхэм          Арсенал Л       0:1      
 7  04.10.2009  Арсенал Л       Блэкберн        6:2      
 8  17.10.2009  Арсенал Л       Бирмингем       3:1      
 9  25.10.2009  Вест Хэм        Арсенал Л       2:2      
10  31.10.2009  Арсенал Л       Тоттенхэм       3:0      
11  07.11.2009  Вулверхэмптон   Арсенал Л       1:4      
12  21.11.2009  Сандерленд      Арсенал Л       1:0      
13  29.11.2009  Арсенал Л       Челси           0:3      
14  05.12.2009  Арсенал Л       Сток Сити       2:0      
15  13.12.2009  Ливерпуль       Арсенал Л       1:2      
16  16.12.2009  Бернли          Арсенал Л       1:1      
17  19.12.2009  Арсенал Л       Халл Сити       3:0      
18  27.12.2009  Арсенал Л       Астон Вилла     3:0      
19  30.12.2009  Портсмут        Арсенал Л       1:4      
20  09.01.2010  Арсенал Л       Эвертон         2:2      
21  17.01.2010  Болтон          Арсенал Л       0:2      
22  20.01.2010  Арсенал Л       Болтон          4:2      
23  27.01.2010  Астон Вилла     Арсенал Л     
24  30.01.2010  Арсенал Л       Манчестер Юн
25  06.02.2010  Челси           Арсенал Л     
26  09.02.2010  Арсенал Л       Ливерпуль
27  20.02.2010  Арсенал Л       Сандерленд
28  27.02.2010  Сток Сити       Арсенал Л     
29  06.03.2010  Арсенал Л       Бернли
30  13.03.2010  Халл Сити       Арсенал Л     
31  20.03.2010  Арсенал Л       Вест Хэм
32  27.03.2010  Бирмингем       Арсенал Л     
33  03.04.2010  Арсенал Л       Вулверхэмптон
34  10.04.2010  Тоттенхэм       Арсенал Л     
35  17.04.2010  Уиган Атлетик   Арсенал Л     
36  24.04.2010  Арсенал Л       Манчестер Сити
37  01.05.2010  Блэкберн        Арсенал Л     
38  09.05.2010  Арсенал Л       Фулхэм

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Որ օնլայն նայեմ, ինետիս արագությունը ամենաքիչը ինչքան պետք է լինի որ նորմալ նայեմ:


 խոսքը online խաղի հաշվին հետևելու մասին է:

----------

Gayl (23.01.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ո՞նց նշված չեն...
> հղում


 Չգիտեի.... Շնորհակալ եմ իմֆորմացնելու համար: Բայց որ երկրի ժամովա էս տված?

----------


## Gayl

24,25,26 երեք շաբաթ իրար հետևից գերակումբների հետ ա մրցում, ր երեքին էլ կրեց ուրեմն Արսենալ չեմպիոն :LOL:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> 24,25,26 երեք շաբաթ իրար հետևից գերակումբների հետ ա մրցում, ր երեքին էլ կրեց ուրեմն Արսենալ չեմպիոն


20 տուր 09.01.2010  Արսենալ - Բոլտոն   2:2      
21 տուր 17.01.2010  Բոլտոն   - Արսենալ 0:2      
22 տուր  20.01.2010 Արսենալ - Բոլտոն   4:2

----------


## Gayl

> 20 տուր 09.01.2010  Արսենալ - Բոլտոն   2:2      
> 21 տուր 17.01.2010  Բոլտոն   - Արսենալ 0:2      
> 22 տուր  20.01.2010 Արսենալ - Բոլտոն   4:2


Բայց 20 երորդը Էվերթոնն ա:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չգիտեի.... Շնորհակալ եմ իմֆորմացնելու համար: Բայց որ երկրի ժամովա էս տված?


Մոսկվայի ժամանակով:

----------

Ապե Ջան (23.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

1  	Manchester United  	23  	16  	2  	5  	53  	19  	34  	50
2 	Arsenal 	22 	15 	3 	4 	59 	25 	34 	48
3 	Chelsea 	21 	15 	3 	3 	52 	18 	34 	48
Կատաղի պայքար երեք թիմի մեջ:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Չելսի - Արսենալ* 06-02-10 ժամը 20:00

----------

Yellow Raven (06.02.2010), Լեո (06.02.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> *Չելսի - Արսենալ* 06-02-10 ժամը 20:00


Խաղը վաղնա՝ փետրվարի 7-ին :Smile:

----------

Լեո (06.02.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Լոնդոնի «Արսենալի» կիսապաշտպան Սեսկ Ֆաբրեգասը միայն ընթացիկ մրցաշրջանի ավարտից հետո կքննարկի այլ ակումբներից ստացված առաջարկները: Այս մասին լրագրողներին հայտնել է ֆուտբոլիստի հայրը: «Radio Kanal» կայանին տված հարցազրույցում նա ասել է, որ առաջնության ընթացքում իր որդին ոչ մի ակումբի հետ բանակցություններ չի վարի:

Հիշեցնենք, որ արդեն երկրորդ տարին է` «Բարսելոնը» փորձում է վերադարձնել այդ ֆուտբոլիստին, ով ավարտել է Կատալոնիայի ֆուտբոլային դպրոցը: Բացի այդ, համաձայն մի շարք լրատվամիջոցների տեղեկությունների` Ֆաբրեգասին իր կազմում է ուզում տեսնել նաև Մադրիդի «Ռեալը»:

panorama.am

----------


## Gayl

Սթոք Սիթի-Արսենալ 1:3
Հոյակապ խաղ էր, ափսոս Ռամսեի ոտքը ցխեցին, ոնց հասկացա ոտքը ջարդվելա:

----------

h.s. (28.02.2010), Աբելյան (28.02.2010), Լեո (28.02.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Ափսոս, պտի Տիֆոզիից 20 րոպե ուշ հելնեի: :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հետաքրքիր թիմա էս Արսենալը, ուժեղ թիմերին պարտվումա, բայց թույլերի հետ նախանձելի կայունությունա ցույց տալիս` արդյունքում կրճատեց առաջատարի հետ միավորների տարբերությունը մինչև 3 միավոր :Smile: 
Ռեմսին ափսոս էր :Sad:

----------


## Gayl

> Հետաքրքիր թիմա էս Արսենալը, ուժեղ թիմերին պարտվումա, բայց թույլերի հետ նախանձելի կայունությունա ցույց տալիս` արդյունքում կրճատեց առաջատարի հետ միավորների տարբերությունը մինչև 3 միավոր
> Ռեմսին ափսոս էր


Դե իրականում միայն Չելսիին ու Մանչին ա զիճում, չնայած կարողա բախտը բերի առաջին տեղով գնա, որովհետև մնացածի հետ հոյակապ ա խաղում, դա այն դեպքում երբ սաստավ չունի:

----------


## Vahe

> Սթոք Սիթի-Արսենալ 1:3
> Հոյակապ խաղ էր, ափսոս Ռամսեի ոտքը ցխեցին, ոնց հասկացա ոտքը ջարդվելա:


Ոտքը լրիվ կախվել էր ներքև: ստեղ հենց սկզբից մի քանի տեղից նկարած կա: (ով որ մի քիչ սրտից թույլ է թող չնայի)

----------

Gayl (02.03.2010), Yellow Raven (02.03.2010)

----------


## Vahe

Սա էլ մի հատ նկար: Հասցեն եմ տալիս, որ ով որ չի ուզում չնայի:
http://i45.tinypic.com/29yfn7k.jpg

----------

Gayl (14.03.2010)

----------


## LL14

ահավոր ա , բայց փաստ ա որ անգլիայի առաջնությունում նման դեպքերը շատ են  Սիսսեն, Ալան Սմիթը   :Sad:

----------


## Gayl

Халл Сити	1 - 2	Арсенал
90 երորդ րոպեին Բենդները հաղթանակ է պարգևել Արսենալին:

----------

Sagittarius (14.03.2010), Yellow Raven (14.03.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Արշավինը, բարեբախտաբար, ավտովթարից չի տուժել*



Լոնդոնի «Արսենալի» ռուս հարձակվող Անդրեյ Արշավինն իր պաշտոնական կայքում պատմել է ճանապարհատրանսպորտային պատահարի մասին, որի մեջ հայտնվել է երեկ:
«Երկուշաբթին մեզ համար հանգստյան օր է: Լոնդոնում արևային եղանակ էր, և մենք որոշեցինք զբոսնել: Նույնիսկ ոչ լուրջ պատահարը, որը տեղի ունեցավ իմ ու Յուլյայի հետ, չի կարող փչացնել գարնանային լավ տրամադրությունը: Բանն այն է, որ մենք ավտովթարի ենք ենթարկվել: Բարեբախտաբար, մեքենաները շատ չեն տուժել: Խնդրի լուծման համար ընդամենը 5 րոպե պահանջվեց: Փոխանակեցինք մեր տվյալները և բաժանվեցինք»,- ասել է Արշավինը:

*panorama.am*

----------

Venus (17.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

1  	Manchester United  	31  	22  	3  	6  	72  	25  	47  	*69*
2 	Chelsea 	31 	21 	5 	5 	75 	28 	47 	*68*
3 	Arsenal 	31 	21 	4 	6 	73 	33 	40 	*67*
Հետաքրքիր է, շատ լարված պայքար է գնում այս 3 թիմերի մեջ, ցանկացած վրիպում կարող է ճակատագրական լինել, միայն թե Մանչը Չելսիի հետ ապրիլի 3 ին պետք է խաղա, այ որ խաղը նիչյա վերջանա, հոյակապ բան կստացվի :LOL:  եթե Արսենալը Բիրմինգհեմին հաղթի:

----------

h.s. (27.03.2010), Yellow Raven (27.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Բիրմինգեմ-Արսենալ 1:1, էհ ափսոս բայց դեռ ամեն ինչ առջևում է, միևնույնն է պայքարը անգլիայում շատ թեժ է:

----------

Sagittarius (29.03.2010), Ապե Ջան (29.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Արսենալ-Բարսելոնա 2:2 
Արսենալը անգլիական թիմին վայել կամք ցուցաբերեց, իսկ Ալմունիային այս խաղից հետո արդեն անչափ հարգում եմ:

----------

Armen.181 (01.04.2010), Sagittarius (01.04.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Իրոք որ հզորագույն ակումբներից մեկը աշխարհում

թիմ որը պարտվելիս 0:2 հաշվով (աշխարհի ամենտաուժեղ թիմին) կարողացավ կրճատել և հավասարեցնել խաղը

հալալա Արսենալ, հալալա Արսեն վենգեր....

----------

Gayl (01.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Արսենալի նախագահ՝ Պիտեր Հիլ-Վուդը լրագրողների տեղեկացրել է, որ «Բարսելոնան» նրան հավատացրել է, որ Ֆաբրեգասին այս տարի չեն գնելու:
«Միայն մեկ մարդ է որոշում տրանսֆերնեի հարցը և այդ մարդը ես եմ», ասել է Արսեն Վենգերը:
http://fc-arsenal.ru/arsenal/intervi...-prodadim.html
Կարծում եմ Ֆաբրեգասը այս տարի նույնպես կմնա Արսենալում:

----------

Ambrosine (17.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Ուիգան-Արսենալ 3:2, Ուիգանը կամային հաղթանակ տարավ,89 րոպեից սկսած Ուիգանը երկու գնդակ խփելով հաշվի մեջ առաջ է ընկնում:Զզվում եմ Արսենալի երկրորդ դարպասապահ  Ֆաբիանսկիից, ոնց որ հավ բռնող լինի, հենց այսօր էլ դրա ծնունդն էր, դրա համար էլ Արսենը դրան մտցրեց յանմ ծնունդին նվեր :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

h.s. (19.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Արսեն Վենգերը ասել է, որ Մարուանա Շամահան Արսենալում խաղալու լավ շանսեր ունի:
Բորդոի հարձակվողը 15 գոլ է խփել ֆրանսիայի առաջնությունում և 5 գոլ ՉԼ ում:Անցյալ տարի Արսենալը Շամահային չի գնել, որովհետև Բորդոն բարձր գին է ասել, իսկ այս տարի վերջանում է նրա պայմանագիրը և կարող է տեխափոխվել ցանկացած կլուբ:
http://fc-arsenal.ru/arsenal/transfe...jti-k-nam.html
Ժող. ջան ներող եղեք, եթե լավ չեմ թարգմանել ուղակի ամբողջ տեքստը միանգամից կարդում եմ և իմ համար պատմելով թարգմանում :LOL:  :LOL: 
Գազան հարձակվող ա,Վենգերը կարողանում է ադամանդներ մշակել, նա բացառություն չի լինի:

----------

Ambrosine (19.04.2010), h.s. (19.04.2010), Sagittarius (19.04.2010), Yellow Raven (19.04.2010), Ներսես_AM (19.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Արսենալ-Մանչեստր Սիթի 0-0
Արսեն Վենգերը պնդում է, որ Մանչեստր Սիթին իր ֆուտբոլիստներից կարող է գնել ընդամենը երեք հոգի, մյուսների պայմանագիրը չի վերջանում:
Խոսակցություններ կան, որ Մանչեստր Սիթին ցանկանում է գնել Տոռեսին և Ֆաբրեգասին:
Վենգերն ասել է.«Եթե Սիթին ցանկանում է Գալլասից,Սիլվեստրից և Քեմբելից բացի ուրիշ ֆուտբոլիստ գնի, ապա դա նրանց մոտ չի ստացվի:»
«Եթե նրանք ցանկանում են մեր ֆուտբոլիստներով ուժեղանան, ապա պետք է զանգահարեն ինձ»
http://fc-arsenal.ru/arsenal/intervi...x-igrokov.html

----------

Ambrosine (25.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Մի երկու տող Բենդների հարցազրույցից:
Ես չեմ կարծում, որ ես չափից դուրս ինքնավստահ եմ, ես ուղղակի վստահ եմ իմ հնարավորությունների վրա:Եթե դուք ինձ հարցնեք արդյոք ես աշխարհի լավագույն հարձակվողներից մեկն եմ, ապա ես կպատասխանեմ այո:
http://premiership.ru/posts/8505/
Գլխիս Ռոնալդուն ես դարձել այ տապոռ, դու դեռ գնդակ պահել պետք է սովորես, միայն գլխով խփելով ու անկապ ոտք տնկելով չի, մի փոքր սկսում են ճանաչում ձեռք բերել վռազ իրանց աշխարհում լավագույնն են համարում:

----------

h.s. (25.04.2010), Yellow Raven (25.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Կարճ ասած Շամախան Արսենալում է:
http://fc-arsenal.ru/arsenal/players...v-arsenal.html
Էս երկու տարվա մեջ, եթե ես Արսենալի խաղին ներկա չգտնվեցի ուրեմն ածականս փոխելու եմ :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (26.05.2010), Sagittarius (23.05.2010)

----------


## Gayl

«Ես միայն մի բան կասեմ, ես շատ եմ հարգում Վենգերին, Արսենալին և երկրպագուներին» ասում է ֆաբրեգասը
«Երբեմն ես տանը այդպիսի սեր չեմ զգացել, ինչպես Արսենալում:Վենգերի հետ երկար խոսակցություն եմ ունեցել, նա ասաց, որ ես ամբողջը թողնեմ նրան և կենտրոնանամ աշխարհի խաղերի վրա և նա ինքը կզբաղվի իմ ապագայով:»
«Ինձանից այլևս ոչինչ կախված չէ, ամեն ինչ կախված է Արսենալից»
http://fc-arsenal.ru/arsenal/players...t-vengera.html
Կարճ ասած Բարսան երևի շատ կուզեր, որ Արսեն Վենգերը Արսենալի մարզիչը չլիներ:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Լոնդոնի «Արսենալի» ղեկավարությունը, թվում է, վերջնականապես կորցրել է կիսապաշտպան Ֆրանցեսկ Ֆաբրեգասին թիմում պահելու հույսը և որոշել է կլորիկ գումար աշխատել, վաճառելով իր առաջատարին, այդ մասին տեղեկացնում է իսպանական Marca պարբերականը:



Հիշեցնենք, որ Իսպանիայի հավաքականի ֆուտբոլիստը ցանկանում է տեղափոխվել կատալոնական «Բարսելոնա», որը պատրաստ է նրա տրանսֆերի համար վճարել 35 մլն եվրո: Սակայն «կանոնիրներին» այդ գումարն ընդհանրապես չի գոհացնում, և նրանք կրկնապատկել են խաղացողի տրանսֆերային փոխհատուցման գինը:


Այն այժմ կազմում է 70 մլն եվրո, տեղեկացնում է championat.ru-ն: Կատալոնական ակումբն այդ կապակցությամբ առայժմ պաշտոնական ոչ մի հայտարարությամբ հանդես չի եկել:

Աղբյուրը

----------


## Gayl

Կարծում եմ, Բարսան այդքան գումար չի վճարի Ֆաբրեգասի համար և Արսեն Վենգերը շատ լավ հասկանում է, թե ինչ է անում, դե Բարսա ջան տենամ ի՞նչ պետք է անես:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Իսկ ես կարծում եմ եթե շատ անհրաժեշտ եղավ կվճարի ու կարող է Բարսան իրեն թույլ տալ, այդպիսի գումար շռայլել Ֆաբրեգասի համար:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Արսենալը պատրաստվում է ձեռք բերել Սեիլիայի՝ Սլիլաչի - ին:

Նա պետք է բուժզննում անցներ որից հերո արդեն կկնքեին պայմանագիրը ֆուտբոլիստի հետ, նշեմ որ տրանսվերը այս պահին գնահատվում է՝ 8 մլն եվրո:

Արսեն Վենգերը բազմիցս արտհայտվել, որ՝ կենտրոնական պաշտպանի խնդիր ունի:

----------


## tar0n

բարի երեկո

Արսենալի բոլոր երկրպագուներին հրավիրում եմ www.fc-arsenal.am  , ամեն ինչ Արսենալի մասին.... ուրախ կլինեմ տեսնել հայ կանոնիրներին:

----------

avikavet1 (28.08.2010), Gayl (12.09.2010), Sagittarius (29.08.2010), Yellow Raven (28.08.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> բարի երեկո
> 
> Արսենալի բոլոր երկրպագուներին հրավիրում եմ www.fc-arsenal.am  , ամեն ինչ Արսենալի մասին.... ուրախ կլինեմ տեսնել հայ կանոնիրներին:


Ապրես, ողջունում եմ ֆան-սայթերի բացման գաղափարը :Smile:

----------


## tar0n

եթե ծանոթներ ունես, որոնք երկրպագում են Արսենալին, ասա նրանց այդ կայքի մասին

----------

Gayl (12.09.2010), Yellow Raven (29.08.2010)

----------


## Gayl

*«Արսենալից հեռանալը սխալ էր»*

«Բիրմինգհեմի» նորեկ Ալեքսանդր Գլեբը ուրախ է վերադառնալ Պրեմիեր լիգա, որտեղ նա անցկացրել է երեք մրցաշրջան «Արսենալի» կազմում:
«Իհարկե, «Արսենալից» հեռանալը սխալ էր: Բայց միևնույն ժամանակ դժվար էր նաև մերժել «Բարսելոնային»: «Բարսելոնայի» կազմում ես դարձա Չեմպիոնների լիգայի հաղթող` չնայած մասնակցեցի շատ քիչ հանդիպումների: Շատ ուրախ եմ Պրեմիեր լիգա վերադառնալու համար», - ասել է Գլեբը:
http://www.fc-arsenal.am/home/rumors/161-ns63.html

Առակս կցուցանե, որ Արսենալից չի կարելի հեռանալ:

----------

Yellow Raven (12.09.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

Արսենալն ա էս տարի ՉԼն հաղթելու, համոզված եմ:

Ընենց կազմ ունեն, որ լրիվ ԴրիմԹիմ ա :Hands Up:

----------

Gayl (15.09.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Արսենալից չ՛ի կարելի հեռանալ, բայց ախր Բարսելոանային ո՞նց մեժել:  :Tongue:

----------


## Աբելյան

Արսենալը ամեն տարի էլ հավակնում ա, բայց ոչ մի բանի չի հասնում: Տենանք, հույս ունենամ Անգլիայում էլ կհաղթեն, ՉԼ-ում էլ, էն էլ միշտ կեսերից տեմպը ընկնում ա:

----------


## tar0n

Ով հետաքրքրվում է Արսենալով ու կցանկանա աշխատել իմ վրա, խնդրեմ, գրեք ինձ:

----------


## Gayl

Արսենալ-Սպորտինգ խաղի առաջին խաղակեսը դեռ չի ավարտվել, իսկ հաշիվն է 3:0:
Շամահան գոլ է խփել:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Արսենալ-Սպորտինգ խաղի առաջին խաղակեսը դեռ չի ավարտվել, իսկ հաշիվն է 3:0:
> Շամահան գոլ է խփել:


Ի՞նչ խաղա չեմպիոնների լիգա՞

----------


## Gayl

> Ի՞նչ խաղա չեմպիոնների լիգա՞


Այո

----------


## Ապե Ջան

ԷԷԷ աշխարհից կտրվել ենք:

Փաստորեն սա արդեն երկրորդ օրն է ինչ սկսել չեմպիոններ լիգայի խաղերը:

Ի՞սկ Արսենալի կազմում հանդես գալիս է Տեո Վոլքոտը  :Think:

----------


## Gayl

> ԷԷԷ աշխարհից կտրվել ենք:
> 
> Փաստորեն սա արդեն երկրորդ օրն է ինչ սկսել չեմպիոններ լիգայի խաղերը:
> 
> Ի՞սկ Արսենալի կազմում հանդես գալիս է Տեո Վոլքոտը


Ինետով ցույց ա տալիս, որ Նասրին ա տեղը խաղում, բայց ինչքան գիտեմ Նասրին վնասվածք ունի:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ինետով ցույց ա տալիս, որ Նասրին ա տեղը խաղում, բայց ինչքան գիտեմ Նասրին վնասվածք ունի:


Բա ի՞նչի, էդ ջահել ֆուտբոլիստին էլ են ուզում սարքեն վետերան հետո ասեն չտեսանք իր ֆուտբոլը:

Էէէ, իր տեղը Բարսայում է, ոնց գյոզալ մարալը չգնաց:  :Sad:

----------


## Gayl

> Բա ի՞նչի, էդ ջահել ֆուտբոլիստին էլ են ուզում սարքեն վետերան հետո ասեն չտեսանք իր ֆուտբոլը:
> 
> Էէէ, իր տեղը Բարսայում է, ոնց գյոզալ մարալը չգնաց:


Եթե չի խաղում ուրեմն խնդիրներ կան, որովհետև պահեստայիններում էլ անունը չկար, թե չէ իրան Վենգերը վստահում է և հետո երեք խաղում արդեն 4 գոլի հեղինակ է:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:14 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:54 ----------

Տղերքը հավեսի են ընկել :LOL:  5:0

----------

Ապե Ջան (15.09.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Արսենալ-Սպորտինգ 6-0
9  հաշիվը բացում է ֆաբրեգասը  իրացնելով 11 մետրանոց:
30 Արշավինը  հաշիվը սարքում է 2:0:
4 րոպե անց Շամահը դառնում է գոլի հեղինակ:
53 Ֆաբրեգասը դուբլի հեղինակ է դառնում:
63 Շամահի փոխարեն խաղադաշտ է մտնում Վելան:
6 րոպե անց դառնում է գոլի հեղինակ:
84 Վելան խփում է իր երկրորդ գոլը:
Կարճ ասած փառավոր հաղթանակ:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Եթե չի խաղում ուրեմն խնդիրներ կան, որովհետև պահեստայիններում էլ անունը չկար, թե չէ իրան Վենգերը վստահում է և հետո երեք խաղում արդեն 4 գոլի հեղինակ է:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:14 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:54 ----------
> 
> Տղերքը հավեսի են ընկել 5:0


Վոլկոտը Անգլիայի վերջին խաղին վնասվածք ստացավ  :Sad:  ափսոս, հազիվ բացվել էր

Իսկ Արսենալի երկրպագուներին շնորհավոր, սպանում են աջուձախ,  :Hands Up:

----------

Gayl (16.09.2010), Legolas (17.09.2010), Ապե Ջան (16.09.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Սանդերլենդ-Արսենալ 1-1 :Sad: 
Արսենալ-Տոտենհեմ 4-1 (Լիգայի գավաթ)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Անգլիական պրեմեր լիգայի գրանտ ակումբներից մեկը՝ Արսենալը, այսօր տոնեց իր հերթական հաղթանակը անգլիական մեկ այլ ակումբի՝ Ֆուլհեմի նկատմամբ: Գեղեցիկ անցումներով հաղթական գոլի հեղինակ դարձավ՝ Սամիր Նասրին: Հանդպումը Արսենալի հարկի տակ ավարտվեց 2:1 հաշվով  :Smile: 
Շնորհավո՜ր  :Bux:

----------

Gayl (04.12.2010), մարիօ (20.10.2013)

----------


## Լեո

> Անգլիական պրեմեր լիգայի գրանտ ակումբներից մեկը՝ Արսենալը, այսօր տոնեց իր հերթական հաղթանակը անգլիական մեկ այլ ակումբի՝ Ֆուլհեմի նկատմամբ: Գեղեցիկ անցումներով հաղթական գոլի հեղինակ դարձավ՝ Սամիր Նասրին: Հանդպումը Արսենալի հարկի տակ ավարտվեց 2:1 հաշվով 
> Շնորհավո՜ր


Էս ուրախալի նորությանը հավելեմ ևս մեկ ուրախալի նորություն. 
Չելսին սեփական հարկի տակ չկարողացավ հաղթել Էվերտոնին, և խաղն ավարտվեց 1-1 հաշվով :hnads

----------

Gayl (04.12.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Էս ուրախալի նորությանը հավելեմ ևս մեկ ուրախալի նորություն. 
> Չելսին սեփական հարկի տակ չկարողացավ հաղթել Էվերտոնին, և խաղն ավարտվեց 1-1 հաշվով :hnads


Ի դեպ երկրորդ խաղակեսում Էվերտոնը շատ լավ տպավորութուն էր թողնում: Այս պահին Արսենալը առաջինն է մրցաշարային աղյուսակում, բայց Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդի հաղթանակից հետո կհայտնվի 2-րդ հորիզոնականում:

----------


## Լեո

> Ի դեպ երկրորդ խաղակեսում Էվերտոնը շատ լավ տպավորութուն էր թողնում: Այս պահին Արսենալը առաջինն է մրցաշարային աղյուսակում, բայց Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդի հաղթանակից հետո կհայտնվի 2-րդ հորիզոնականում:


Առաջին խաղակեսում էլ էր լավ խաղում, ափսոս էն մի ապուշ հետ փոխանցումը ամեն ինչ փչացրեց  :Sad:

----------


## Gayl

Նասրին կրկին անգամ ապացուցեց, որ հրաշք ֆուտբոլիստ է, նա աճում է ժամ առ ժամ:
Մանչեսթրը լավ չի խաղում և երկու շաբաթվա ընթացքում խնդիրեր է ունեալու, նախ մյուս շաբաթ իր հարկի տակ խաղալու է Արսենալի հետ, իսկ հաջորդ շաբաթ Չելսին կնդունի Մանչին:
Ոչ Մանչը, ոչ էլ Չելսին չեմպիոնին արժանի խաղ չեն ցուցադրում, այս տարի չեմպիոնի տիտղոսին արժանի են Արսենալը և միանշանակ Տոտենհեմը :Smile: , մի քիչ էլ Մանչեստր Սիթին:

----------

Sagittarius (07.12.2010), Ապե Ջան (04.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

«Արսենալի» իսպանացի դարպասապահ Մանուել Ալմունիային տեղեկացրել են, որ նա կարող է տեղափոխվել մեկ ուրիշ ակում 1,5մլն ֆունտ ստեռլինգի դիմաց:



Վենգերը պատրաստ է հեշտությամբ հրաժարվել Ալմունիայի ծառայություններից, քանի որ իր տրամադրության տակ ունի երեք այլ դարպասապահներ:



Նշենք, որ իսպանացու ծառայություններով հետաքրքրվում է «Ատլետիկո Մադրիդը»:
http://fc-arsenal.am/home/rumors/452-news.html

Վերջապես թիմում ինչքան կիսաֆաբրիկատ կա կհեռանա, սպասում եմ Բենդների հեռանալուն:

----------

Sagittarius (07.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

http://video.yandex.ru/users/fc-arsenal-am/view/33
Նասրին առաջին գոլով խայտառակ արեց պաշտպաններին և դարպասապահին, այս ունիվերսալը կարողանում է, թե աջ և թե ձախ ոտքով դիպուկ հարվածներ իրականացնել:

----------


## tar0n

Բարև բոլոր հայ կանոնիրներին  :Smile: 

Ով Արսենալի իսկական ֆանատ է, թող գրի ինձ. fc-arsenal.am կայքում բոլոր կոնտակտները կան։

----------

Gayl (08.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Ժող. հեսա սիրտս կճաքի խնդրում եմ ինձ մի սայթ տվեք որ Արսենալի խաղը նայեմ:

----------


## Gayl

Անցած լինի:
67 երորդ րոպեին Արշավինին փոխարինեց Ուոլքոտը, իսկ 73 երորդ րոպեին գրավեց Բելգրադի դարպասը: 
Դեռ մի երկու հատ էլ խփելու տեղ ունեք: Նասրի, Վան Պերսի, Շամահ և Ուոլքոտ քառյակից պահանջում եմ ջախջախել հակառակորդին:

----------


## Gayl

Խոսքիս վրա Նասրին երրորդ գոլը խփեց, այս հրաշքին Վենգերը լեգենդ է սարքելու :Smile: 
Մնաց Շամահը խփի :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Բարև բոլոր հայ կանոնիրներին 
> 
> Ով Արսենալի իսկական ֆանատ է, թող գրի ինձ. fc-arsenal.am կայքում բոլոր կոնտակտները կան։


Ապեր սայթդ լցվաց է հարցականի նշաններով :LOL: 
Մի քանի ժամ առաջ նորմալ էր:

----------


## Gayl

Արսենալը հաջորդ փուլում է 3:1, Վան Պերսի, Ուոլքոտ և Սամիր Նասրի:

----------

Legolas (09.12.2010), Sagittarius (09.12.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Շնորհավոր հաղթանակի ու հաջորդ փուլ անցնելու առթիվ, նորանոր հաղթանակներ:
Վոլքոտը ե՞րբ սկսելու ցնցող ֆուլբոլ ցուցադրելը, ինչքանով որ ես գիտեմ ու տեսնում որ դա նրանից հեռու չէ:

----------

Gayl (09.12.2010), Legolas (09.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

«Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի» պորտուգալացի կիսապաշտպան Նանին հայտարարել է, որ կանոնիրները արիստոկրատներից վտանգավոր են:



«Հիմա «Արսենալը» «Չելսիից» վտանգավոր է: Արիստոկրատները պարտվել են մի քանի խաղերում և այդքան էլ համոզիչ տպավորութուն չեն թողնում»:



«Նասրին հիանալի խաղ է ցուցադրում, պետք է շատ ուշադիր լինել նրա նկատմամբ: Ինձ շատ է դուր գալիս խաղալ կանոնիրների դեմ: Հիանալի հանդիպում է սպասվում», - ասել է Նանին:
http://fc-arsenal.am/home/rumors/455-news.html

Այո պետք է վախենաք, բա այս տարվա չեմպիոնի հետ եք խաղալու:

----------


## Andosh

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ երկուշաբթի՝ 14,15,2010 - ին տեղի կունենա Անգլիական դերբի, իրար հետ կմրցեն Արսենալն ու Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդը: Արսենալը այս պահին գլխավոր է մրցաշարային աղյոսակը 32 միավորով և ունի 4 պարտություն, իսկ Մանչեսթերը ընթանում է երկրորդ հորիզոնականում վաստակած 31 միավորով և ամբողջ մրցաշրջանի ընթացքում չունի պարտություն: Գեղեցիկ, դրամատիկ ու լարված հանդիպում: 

Առաջ Արսենա՜լ, վերջիվերջո պետք է պարտվի Յունայթեդը թ՞ե ոչ:  :Tongue:

----------

Gayl (11.12.2010), Sagittarius (11.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Բակարի Սանյան վստահեցնում է, որ Սամիր Նասրիի հիանալի խաղի պատճառը բոլոր թիմակիցների հետ հիանալի հարաբերությունների մեջ լինելն է:



«Նասրին խելագար է: Նա հիանալի տղա է և սիրում է ժամանակ անցկացնել թիմակիցների հետ: Մենք կարող ենք դա նկատել ինչպես խաղադաշտում, այնպես էլ խաղադաշտից դուրս»:



«Նա այս մրցաշրջանում լավագույններից մեկն է: Նասրին շարունակում է հիանալի խաղ ցուցադրելն ու անչափ կարևոր, գեղեցիկ գոլերի հեղինակ դառնալը», - ասել է Սանյան:
http://fc-arsenal.am/home/official/456-news.html

----------


## Gayl

Մանչեստր Յունայթեդ - Արսենալ 1-0
Միակ գոլի հեղինակն է Պակ Ջի Սունը:

----------


## Լեո

Արսենալի խաղից բան չհասկացա  :Dntknw: 

Ո՛չ թիմային խաղն էր ստացվում, ո՛չ անհատական... Կոմբինացիոն խաղ ես չտեսա: Միակ բանը, որն աչքի էր ընկնում, դա ֆուտբոլիստների անսահման նվիրումն էր ու գերմարդկային ճիգերի գործադրումը, որը կարծես ինքնանպատակ լիներ. ֆուտբոլիստը մեջ ջանքերի գնով խլում էր գնդակը, իսկ այնուհետև անհաշվենկատ փոխանցում էր կատարում կամ անիմաստ ուժեղ հարվածով գնդակն առաջ էր ուղարկում, ինչը բնականաբար ոչ մի դրական հետևանք չէր ունենում: Զարմանալի էր նաև այն, որ բավականին շատ էին այդ դեպքերը, երբ փոխանցում էր հետևում դեպի այն ֆուտբոլիստը, ով շրջափակված էր մրցակցի մեծ թվով ֆուտբոլիստներով:

Մի խոսքով Արսենալը էսօր լավ խաղի իմիտացիա ստեղծեց, բայց ըստ իս խաղաց իրեն ոչ բնորոշ անտրամաբանական ֆուտբոլ: 
Ոչ թե Մանչերտրը հաղթեց, այլ Արսենալը պարտվեց:

Վերջին տարիներին Արսենալի մոտ վատ ավանդույթ եմ նկատում. միշտ ամենակարևոր խաղերում թիմը անհաջողությունների ա մատնվում  :Sad:

----------

Gayl (14.12.2010), Moonwalker (14.12.2010), Աբելյան (14.12.2010)

----------


## Armen.181

> Արսենալի խաղից բան չհասկացա 
> 
> Ո՛չ թիմային խաղն էր ստացվում, ո՛չ անհատական... Կոմբինացիոն խաղ ես չտեսա: Միակ բանը, որն աչքի էր ընկնում, դա ֆուտբոլիստների անսահման նվիրումն էր ու գերմարդկային ճիգերի գործադրումը, որը կարծես ինքնանպատակ լիներ. ֆուտբոլիստը մեջ ջանքերի գնով խլում էր գնդակը, իսկ այնուհետև անհաշվենկատ փոխանցում էր կատարում կամ անիմաստ ուժեղ հարվածով գնդակն առաջ էր ուղարկում, ինչը բնականաբար ոչ մի դրական հետևանք չէր ունենում: Զարմանալի էր նաև այն, որ բավականին շատ էին այդ դեպքերը, երբ փոխանցում էր հետևում դեպի այն ֆուտբոլիստը, ով շրջափակված էր մրցակցի մեծ թվով ֆուտբոլիստներով:
> 
> Մի խոսքով Արսենալը էսօր լավ խաղի իմիտացիա ստեղծեց, բայց ըստ իս խաղաց իրեն ոչ բնորոշ անտրամաբանական ֆուտբոլ: 
> Ոչ թե Մանչերտրը հաղթեց, այլ Արսենալը պարտվեց:
> 
> Վերջին տարիներին Արսենալի մոտ վատ ավանդույթ եմ նկատում. միշտ ամենակարևոր խաղերում թիմը անհաջողությունների ա մատնվում


գրածտ նեց նմանացրի ես վեջի կլասիկոին,են որ Ռեալը լավ խաղում էր բայց հենց հերթը հասավ  Բարսային սկսեց խաղը չստացվել ,ու հետո վերջում սկսին ասելը որ Բարսան չհաղթեց այլ Ռեալը չխաղաց,երեկվա խաղում 2 հախթանակ կար առաջինը Ֆերգուսոնի հաղթանակներ Վենգերի նկատմամբ դե եկրորդնել արդեն պարզ է , վերջում գրեթե բոլոր առումներով Մանչեստրը մի գլուխ բարձր էր սկսած պաշպանությունից ավարտված հարձակվողությամբ :Wink:

----------


## Sagittarius

> գրածտ նեց նմանացրի ես վեջի կլասիկոին,են որ Ռեալը լավ խաղում էր բայց հենց հերթը հասավ  Բարսային սկսեց խաղը չստացվել ,ու հետո վերջում սկսին ասելը որ Բարսան չհաղթեց այլ Ռեալը չխաղաց,երեկվա խաղում 2 հախթանակ կար առաջինը Ֆերգուսոնի հաղթանակներ Վենգերի նկատմամբ դե եկրորդնել արդեն պարզ է , վերջում գրեթե բոլոր առումներով Մանչեստրը մի գլուխ բարձր էր սկսած պաշպանությունից ավարտված հարձակվողությամբ


Այդ երկու խաղերը ընդհանրապես համեմատելու չեն, երեկվա խաղին գոնե մինչև վերջին րոպեն ինտրիգա կար: ՈՒղղակի Մանչեսթերը սեփական հարկի տակ շատ լավ ա պաշտպանվում, իսկ Արսենալի համար նման ֆուտբոլը ամենաանհարմարն է: Բայց դե ամեն ինչ առջևում ա :Wink:  

Հուսով եմ Արշավինը Հայաստանի դեմ խաղին վնասվածք չի ունենա ու կխաղա :LOL:

----------

Լեո (14.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Ուրախ եմ Մանչի համար, մտածում էի, որ Մանչը շատ ա թուլացել, բայց համոզվեցի որ գերակումբները միշտ էլ լավ են խաղում գերակումբների հետ:
Մանչի պաշտպանությունը անթերի էր, շատ վստահ էին խաղում, միայն Ռունիի խաղը դեռ չի ստացվում, ինչ որ շատ ա լարվում, էտ ցուլը պետք է հասկանա, որ ՉԼ ում պետք է մեծ քայլերով առաջ գնա:

----------


## Gayl

> գրածտ նեց նմանացրի ես վեջի կլասիկոին,են որ Ռեալը լավ խաղում էր բայց հենց հերթը հասավ  Բարսային սկսեց խաղը չստացվել ,ու հետո վերջում սկսին ասելը որ Բարսան չհաղթեց այլ Ռեալը չխաղաց,երեկվա խաղում 2 հախթանակ կար առաջինը Ֆերգուսոնի հաղթանակներ Վենգերի նկատմամբ դե եկրորդնել արդեն պարզ է , վերջում գրեթե բոլոր առումներով Մանչեստրը մի գլուխ բարձր էր սկսած պաշպանությունից ավարտված հարձակվողությամբ


Ես քեզանից չէի սպասում, որ դու կարող ես իսպանական կլասսիկոն համեմատես անգլիականի հետ :Smile:  
Գոնե Վենգերի հետ թող ոչ մի մարզիչ չհամեմատվի:

----------


## Armen.181

ժող ջան ես չեմ համեմատել պարզապես իր գրածը գրառումը նմանացրեցի , ես երբեք չեմ համեմատի իսպանականը անգլիականի հետ ուզում ա կլասիկո լինի ուզում ա դեռբի :Wink:

----------

Gayl (14.12.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ուրախ եմ Մանչի համար, մտածում էի, որ Մանչը շատ ա թուլացել, բայց համոզվեցի որ գերակումբները միշտ էլ լավ են խաղում գերակումբների հետ:
> Մանչի պաշտպանությունը անթերի էր, շատ վստահ էին խաղում, միայն Ռունիի խաղը դեռ չի ստացվում, ինչ որ շատ ա լարվում, էտ ցուլը պետք է հասկանա, որ ՉԼ ում պետք է մեծ քայլերով առաջ գնա:


Ռունիի մոտ հիմա էս վիճակն ա՝

----------

Armen.181 (14.12.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> գրածտ նեց նմանացրի ես վեջի կլասիկոին,են որ Ռեալը լավ խաղում էր բայց հենց հերթը հասավ  Բարսային սկսեց խաղը չստացվել ,ու հետո վերջում սկսին ասելը որ Բարսան չհաղթեց այլ Ռեալը չխաղաց,երեկվա խաղում 2 հախթանակ կար առաջինը Ֆերգուսոնի հաղթանակներ Վենգերի նկատմամբ դե եկրորդնել արդեն պարզ է , վերջում գրեթե բոլոր առումներով Մանչեստրը մի գլուխ բարձր էր սկսած պաշպանությունից ավարտված հարձակվողությամբ


Ով ով, բայց քարն էլ պայթեր ես էդպիսի բան էի ասի (Բարսա-Ռեալ խաղի մասին)  :Lol2:   :Lol2: 

Իմ ասած էն էր, որ ինչքան Մանչը վաստակեց էդ հաղթանակը, էնքան էլ Արսենալը վաստակեց իր պարտությունը: Եթե Արսենալը խաղար փոքր-ինչ կոմբինացված (ինչին հաստատ ընդունակ ա), գուցեև չպարտվեր: Էնքան էլ էնպես չէր, որ Մանչն էր Արսենալին նման խաղ պարտադրել, պարզապես Արսենալը իր տրամաբանությունից երեկ դուրս էր եկել:

----------

Armen.181 (14.12.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Վերջին տարիներին Արսենալի մոտ վատ ավանդույթ եմ նկատում. միշտ ամենակարևոր խաղերում թիմը անհաջողությունների ա մատնվում


Մեկ էլ ամենաանկարևորներում:

----------


## Լեո

> Ով ով, բայց քարն էլ պայթեր ես էդպիսի բան* չ*էի ասի (Բարսա-Ռեալ խաղի մասին)


Վայ, «չ»-ն մոռացել էի գրել  :Lol2:

----------


## Gayl

Արսենալ-Չելսի 3:1
Սոնգ-44, Ֆաբրեգաս-51 և Ուոլքոտ-53:
Իվանովիչ-56:

----------

Legolas (07.01.2011), Moonwalker (28.12.2010), Sagittarius (28.12.2010), Աբելյան (28.12.2010), Լեո (28.12.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Բրավո: Մնում ա մի քիչ էլ սկզբունքայնություն:

----------

Gayl (28.12.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Արսենալ  :Clapping: 
Կառլո Անչելոտին Միլանը փլուզեց, հիմա էլ Չելսին ա փլուզում  :Lol2:

----------


## Gayl

> Արսենալ 
> Կառլո Անչելոտին Միլանը փլուզեց, հիմա էլ Չելսին ա փլուզում


Էտ էլ ա գործ, կարևորը աշխատավարձը բարձր ա :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Էտ էլ ա գործ, կարևորը աշխատավարձը բարձր ա


 Լսել եմ Ժոզե Մոուրինիոյին կարող ա փոխարինի:  :Lol2:

----------


## Gayl

> Լսել եմ Ժոզե Մոուրինիոյին կարող ա փոխարինի:


Այդ դեպքում Ռեալը Ալմերիայից ոչնչով չի տարբերվի :Xeloq:

----------


## Gayl

Ֆուտբոլային պատմության և վիճակագրության միջազգային ֆեդերացիան (IFFHS) հրապարակել է 21-րդ դարի առաջին 10-ամյակի լավագույն մարզիչների ցուցակը:



Քվեարկությունը անցկացվել է 2001-2010թվ.-ը ընկած ժամանակահատվածում, որի արդյունքում վերջին 10-ամյակի լավագույն մարզիչ է ընտրվել ֆրանսիացի մասնագետ Արսեն Վենգերը:



Երկրորդ հորիզոնականում «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի» մարզիչ Ալեքս Ֆերգյուսոնն է, իսկ երրորդ հորիզոնականում` պորտուգալացի Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն:



21-րդ դարի առաջին 10-ամյակի լավագույն մարզիչները`



1. Արսեն Վենգեր (Ֆրանսիա) – 156 միավոր

2. Ալեքս Ֆերգյուսոն (Շոտլանդիա) – 148 միավոր

3. Ժոզե Մոուրինյո (Պորտուգալիա) – 135 միավոր

4. Ֆաբիո Կապելլո (Իտալիա) – 120 միավոր

5. Գուս Հիդդինգ (Հոլանդիա) – 112 միավոր

6. Կառլո Անչելտտի (Իտալիա) – 108 միավոր

7. Լուիս Ֆելիպե Սկոլարի (Բրազիլիա) – 101 միավոր

8. Մարսելո Բյելսա (Արգենտինա) – 101 միավոր

9. Ռաֆայել Բենիտես (Իսպանիա) – 97 միավոր

10. Մարչելլո Լիպպի (Իտալիա) – 88 միավոր
http://fc-arsenal.am/home/official/543-news.html

----------

Ambrosine (08.01.2011), Legolas (08.01.2011), Moonwalker (07.01.2011), Sagittarius (08.01.2011), Աբելյան (07.01.2011), Դարք (17.02.2011), Հարդ (07.01.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

ինչպես միշտ Ֆուտբոլային պատմության և վիճակագրության միջազգային ֆեդերացիան անսովոր որոշումներ ակայացնում

ի՞նչ գործ ունի Մ.Բիելսան,Արգենտինայի հետ ոչ մի արդյունքի չհասավ, հավանաբար Ռիվերի կամ Բոկայի հետ Լիպերտադորես ա տարել մաքսիմում, Բա ու՞ր ա Դել Բոսկեն  ով հաղթելա Լա լիգան, Մունդիալ, ՉԼ ...Կամ ինչի համար ա Վենգերը առաջին, ոչ թե Մուրինյոն կամ Անչելոտին...

----------


## Լեո

Տեսա՞կ՝ ոնց Նյուքասլը Արսենալին 0-4 հաշվով պարտվելիս կարողացավ 4 գնդակ խփել և խուսափել պարտությունից (խաղն ավարտվեց 4-4 հաշվով): 
Ու էս խելքով Արսենալն ուզում ա Բարսայի հետ ՉԼ դիմակայությունում չնչին հույսեր ունենալ....

----------


## Աբելյան

Արխային, Բարսելոնը շատ շատ 3 գոլ խփեր Նյուքասլին: :Smile:

----------

Gayl (15.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Տեսա՞կ՝ ոնց Նյուքասլը Արսենալին 0-4 հաշվով պարտվելիս կարողացավ 4 գնդակ խփել և խուսափել պարտությունից (խաղն ավարտվեց 4-4 հաշվով): 
> Ու էս խելքով Արսենալն ուզում ա Բարսայի հետ ՉԼ դիմակայությունում չնչին հույսեր ունենալ....


Ապեր հլը ասա Նյուքասլ :LOL: , իհարկե այդպիսի բան չպետք է լիներ, բայց Պրեմիեր Լիգայում տեղի են ունենում աշխարհի ամենաինտրիգային խաղերը, դա նրանից է, որ հզոր ակումբները շատ են, այ օրինակ Բարսայի խաղ նայելը իմ համար դառել է անհետաքրքիր, հելնում ա դաշտ սուխոյ կրում ու հեռանում, չկա ոչ մի հետաքրքրություն: 
Իսկ վաղը տղերքը Վալդեսին մի քանի անգամ կուղարկեն գարեջրի, նա իր մաշկի վրա անգլիական ապտակի համը կզգա, չնայած մի քանի անգամ արդեն զգացելա :LOL:

----------

Sagittarius (15.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

Ի դեպ Արսենալը նույն Նյուքասլին իրա դաշտում 6-0 ջախջախել էր:

----------


## Լեո

Եթե Արսենալն էս տարի կարողանա ռևանշի հասնել ու Բարսային դուրս թողել հետագա պայքարից, ես շատ չեմ տխրի, որովհետև Արսենալին նույնպես համակրում եմ: Բայց Բարսայի ու Արսենալի ներկային խաղամակարդակների տարբերությունը հօգուտ Բարսայի ա: Տրամաբանորեն Բարսան պիտի անցնի հաջորդ փուլ, բայց ֆուտբոլում ոչ միշտ ա տրամաբանությունն աշխատում  :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ապեր հլը ասա Նյուքասլ, իհարկե այդպիսի բան չպետք է լիներ, բայց Պրեմիեր Լիգայում տեղի են ունենում աշխարհի ամենաինտրիգային խաղերը, դա նրանից է, որ հզոր ակումբները շատ են, այ օրինակ Բարսայի խաղ նայելը իմ համար դառել է անհետաքրքիր, հելնում ա դաշտ սուխոյ կրում ու հեռանում, չկա ոչ մի հետաքրքրություն: 
> Իսկ վաղը տղերքը Վալդեսին մի քանի անգամ կուղարկեն գարեջրի, նա իր մաշկի վրա անգլիական ապտակի համը կզգա, չնայած մի քանի անգամ արդեն զգացելա


Վաղը ապտակը իսկականից Անգլիական կարող է լինել  :Smile: 

Ուոլկոտ, քեզ տենանք  :Yes:

----------

Gayl (16.02.2011)

----------


## Ungrateful

Մադրիդյան բարիկադներից ընդունեք 1 նոր զինվոր  :Pioneer: : Վաղը Արսենալ* էլ* ենք երկրպագում, պրիչոմ` սրտանց  :Sulel: :
*Ռեալ - Արսենալ/Մանչ* եզրափակիչ եմ ուզում:

----------

Gayl (16.02.2011), Սերխիո (16.02.2011)

----------


## salatik

Արսենալի երկրպագուներին շնորհավորում եմ երեկվա հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ, լավ թիմա շատ:

----------

Gayl (17.02.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Արսենալի երկրպագուներին շնորհավորում եմ երեկվա հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ, լավ թիմա շատ:


Լինելով Բարսելոնայի երկրպագու միանում եմ շնորհավորանքներիդ, իրոք պետք է արժանին մատուցել Արսենալին:  :Wink:

----------

Gayl (17.02.2011)

----------


## salatik

Ես անկեղծ եմ ասում, երեկ խաղը մի կերպ էի նայում, որովհետև նենց վատ էր խաղում Բարսելոնը, այսինքն չէր խաղում ընդհանրապես, պետք չի հակարակորդին թերագնահատել, ի վերջո Արսենալի հետ էին խաղում, ոչ թե կորած մի հատ թիմի հետ, մի գնդակը էնքան էր բավարարում իրանց, որ Վիլիային էլ կարելի էր հանել խաղից չէ ?? Մենակ նրա համար, որ Բարսելոնի ֆուտբոլիստները կարողա հասկանան էս խաղից հետո, թե իրանք մենակ Իսպանիայում կարան եղանակ փոխեն, ես շատ ուրախ եմ : Բոլորն էլ գիտեն , որ Իսպանիայի առաջնությունը 2 թիմի առաջնությունա, Իսկ Անգլիայի ու Իտալիայի առաջնություններում շատ լավ թիմեր կան, իրար հավասար թիմեր: Բարսելոնը ափսոսա շատ, աստղային հիվանդությամբա տառապում: շախտյորին էլ եմ շնորհավորում, մեր Հենրիկի թիմը կուզեմ, որ շատ բարձրունքների հասնի իրա հետ միասին:

----------

Աբելյան (17.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

Հոլանդացի հարձակվող Ռովին վան Պերսին «Բարսելոնայի» հետ խաղից հետո հայտարարել է, որ կանոնիրները փորձեցին խաղալ կապտանռնագույնների ոճով, և դա իրենց հաջողվեց:

«Մեզ պետք էր խաղալ կապտանռնագույնների ոճով, և դա մեզ հաջողվեց: Մենք հիանալի հանդիպում անցկացրինք: Երկրպագուները աջակցում էին մեզ խաղի առաջին վայրկյանից սկսած»:

Հիշեցնենք, որ Պերսին դարձավ առաջին գոլի հեղինակ կանոնիրների կազմում` հավասարեցնելով հաշիվը հանդիպման 78-րդ րոպեին:
http://fc-arsenal.am/home/official/650-news.html

----------

Աբելյան (17.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

Տո այ Պերսի ամեն շաբաթ դիտում եմ Արսենալի խաղը ու Արսենալը խաղացել է Արսենալի ոճով: 
Ինչպես ասել էի Վալդեսին անգլիական ապտակ եք տալու, իսկ երկու գոլերի դեպքում Վալդեսը տեղից չշարժվեց:

----------

Sagittarius (17.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> «Արսենալի» իսկապանի ավագ Ֆրանսեսկ Ֆաբրեգասը Չեմպիոնների լիգայի 1/8 եզրափակչի առաջին հանդիպումից հետ հայտարարել է, որ կանոնիրները արել են միայն գործի կեսը:
> 
> «Այս Բարսան լավագույնն է ֆուտբոլի պատմության մեջ: Նա առաջին հանդիպումն էր, և մենք միայն գործի կեսն ենք արել»:
> 
> «Եթե մենք լավ չխաղանք նրանց հարկի տակ, ապա այս հաղթանակը արժեք չի ունենա», - ասել է Սեսկը BBC-ին տրված հարցազրույցում:
> http://fc-arsenal.am/home/rumors/649-news.html


Համաձայն եմ, նաև հավատացած եմ, որ հաղթողը չեմպիոն է:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Շնորհավոր եմ Արսենալին արժանի հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ :Smile: 

Ինձ ահագին ուրախացրեցին Վենգերի խոսքերը այն մասին, որ <<Նոու Կամպում>> Արսենալը չի պատրաստվում Մոուրինյոյի Ինտերի նման փակվել սեփական դարպասի մոտ,այլ խաղալու է իր խաղը:
Չափազանց հետաքրքիր է լինելու :Smile:

----------

Gayl (17.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Շնորհավոր եմ Արսենալին արժանի հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ
> 
> Ինձ ահագին ուրախացրեցին Վենգերի խոսքերը այն մասին, որ <<Նոու Կամպում>> Արսենալը չի պատրաստվում Մոուրինյոյի Ինտերի նման փակվել սեփական դարպասի մոտ,այլ խաղալու է իր խաղը:
> Չափազանց հետաքրքիր է լինելու


Վահիկ ջան խի Վենգերը երկրորդ տարբերակ ունի՞, էտ առանց իրա ասելու էր պարզ էր :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Վահիկ ջան խի Վենգերը երկրորդ տարբերակ ունի՞, էտ առանց իրա ասելու էր պարզ էր


Ամեն դեպքում մարդը բացեիբաց հայտարարում է, որ չեն փակվելու պաշտպանությունում :Smile:  Ժողովրդի լոզվով ասած <<մուկ ու կատու>> չի խաղում :Jpit: 
Գազան խաղա լինելու :Love:

----------

Gayl (17.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Գազան խաղա լինելու


Էտ օրը չհավաքվե՞նք, էտ օրը հաստատ ավելի լավ խաղ ա լինելու քան ՉԼ ի ֆինալը:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Էտ օրը չհավաքվե՞նք, էտ օրը հաստատ ավելի լավ խաղ ա լինելու քան ՉԼ ի ֆինալը:


Կարելիա :Smile: 
Ինձ մնար, նենց կանեի, որ էդ խաղը հենց վաղը լիներ :Smile:  Երկու շաբաթ պետքա սպասենք :Think:

----------

Gayl (17.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

«Արսենալի» ավագ Ֆրանսեսկ Ֆաբրեգասը Չեմպիոնների լիգայի 1/8 եզրափակչի առաջին խաղից հետո հայտարարել է, որ կապտանռնագույների հետ հանդիպումը ամենալավն է, որին նա մասնակցել է:



«Ինձ համար ամենալավ խաղն է, որին մասնակցել եմ: 90 րոպե բարձր որակի ֆուտբոլ երկու հիանալի թիմերի մասնակցությամբ»:



«Մենք ուզում ենք ապացուցել բոլորին, որ կարող ենք պարտության մատնել ցանկացած մրցակցի: Պատասխան հանդիպումը շատ դժվար է լինելու: Մրցակիցը անընդհատ գրոհելու է, բայց մենք չենք պատրաստվում հետ քաշված խաղալ», - ասել է Սեսկը:
http://fc-arsenal.am/home/official/655-news.html

----------


## Gayl

«Արսենալի» անգլիացի կիսապաշտպան Թեո Վոլկոտը վնասվածք է ստացել Չեմպիոնների լիգայի 1/8 եզրափակչի «Արսենալ» - «Բարսելոնա» խաղի ժամանակ:



Վոլկոտի մասնակցությունը Անգլիայի գավաթի 1/8 եզրափակիչ «Լեյթոն» - «Արսենալ» խաղին, արը տեղի կունենա փետրվարի 20-ին, հարցականի տակ է:



«Վոլկոտը վնասվածք է ստացել, բայց այն այդքան էլ լուրջ չէ: Հույսով եմ, որ նա կվերադառնա մեկ շաբաթից», - ասել է Վենգերը:



Հիշեցնենք, որ Թեոն այս մրցաշրջանում մասնակցել է 18 խաղի և դարձել 7 գոլի հեղինակ:
http://fc-arsenal.am/home/official/657-news.html

----------


## Gayl

Արսենալ - Բարսելոնա 2:1

----------


## Gayl

Լոնդոնի «Արսենալը» պատրաստ է վաճառել ֆրանսիացի հարձակողական ոճի կիսապաշտպան Սամիր Նասրիին 25 մլն ֆունտ ստեռլինգի դիմաց, հաղորդում է Daily Mirror-ը:



Ֆրանսիացու ծառայություններով հետաքրքրվում են իսպանական «Բերսելոնան» և անգլիական «Մանչեսթեր Սիթին»:



Նշենք, որ այս մրցաշրջանում Նասրին արդեն դարձել է 14 գոլի հեղինակ:
http://fc-arsenal.am/home/rumors/654-news.html

----------


## Լեո

> Ֆրանսիացու ծառայություններով հետաքրքրվում են իսպանական *«Բերսելոնան»* և անգլիական «Մանչեսթեր Սիթին»:


Էդ ի՞նչ թազա թիմ ա  :Xeloq:

----------

Yellow Raven (19.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Էդ ի՞նչ թազա թիմ ա


Պարտությունից հետո դառավ Բերսելոնա :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (19.02.2011), Freeman (19.02.2011)

----------


## Դարք

> Էտ օրը չհավաքվե՞նք, էտ օրը հաստատ ավելի լավ խաղ ա լինելու քան ՉԼ ի ֆինալը:





> Կարելիա
> Ինձ մնար, նենց կանեի, որ էդ խաղը հենց վաղը լիներ Երկու շաբաթ պետքա սպասենք


...+1  :Jpit:

----------

Gayl (19.02.2011)

----------


## Fashist

1999-ից Արսենալի համար եմ ցավում, ու իմ ամենասիրած թիմն ա, ուրիշ թիմ չկա, որ ասեմ` մեկ էլ էս թիմն եմ սիրում: Էս թիմը միշտ եղել ա իմ ֆուտբոլային լեգենդան: Ով էլ որ ծանոթ չի, թող ծանոթանա էս թիմին ու պատմությանը:

----------

Gayl (19.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

Հանցագործները ներխուժել են Թեո Վոլկոտի տուն և թալանել ողջ ունեցվածքը, հաղորդում է Sundey Mirror-ը:

Գողությունը տեղի է ունեցել Չեմպիոնների լիգայի 1/8 եզրափակիչ «Արսենալ» - «Բարսելոնա» հանդիպման ժամանակ, երբ Վոլկոտը խաղադաշտում է եղել, իսկ նրա ընտանիքի անդամները` տրիբունայում:

 Հանցագործները ամեն ինչ մանրակրկիտ պլանավորել են և ընտրել այնպիսի ժամ, երբ ընտանիքի բոլոր անդամները տանը չեն եղել: Ընդհանուր առմամբ Վոլկոտին հասցրել են մոտ 3 մլն ֆունտ ստեռլինգի վնաս:
http://fc-arsenal.am/home/rumors/668-news.html

----------


## Gayl

Ախ այս Բարսելոնի երկրպագուները ինչի ասես որ չեն դիմի :LOL: 
Հետո էլ ասում են Արսենալը քիչ է վարձատրում իր ֆուտբոլիստներին, մարդը տանը 3 մլն ֆունտ ստեռլինգի կարողություն է պահում :Shok:

----------


## Լեո

Բա Բարսելոնա - Արսենալ պատասխան խաղի ժամանակ Վոլկոտին ո՞վ պիտի փոխարինի: Դժվար էլ մինչ էդ Վոլկոտը կարողանա շոկից դուրս գալ  :Lol2: 

Բայց հանցագործները լավ էլ ժամանակ են ընտրել (երբ Վոլկոտը 100% տանը չէր կարող լինել): Թե չէ եթե հանկարծ տանը լիներ կամ տան մոտակայքում, հանցագործենրը հաստատ փախչել փրկվելու շանս չէին ունենա, Վոլկոտը կլարեր կբռներ սաղին  :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> Բա Բարսելոնա - Արսենալ պատասխան խաղի ժամանակ Վոլկոտին ո՞վ պիտի փոխարինի: Դժվար էլ մինչ էդ Վոլկոտը կարողանա շոկից դուրս գալ 
> 
> Բայց հանցագործները լավ էլ ժամանակ են ընտրել (երբ Վոլկոտը 100% տանը չէր կարող լինել): Թե չէ եթե հանկարծ տանը լիներ կամ տան մոտակայքում, հանցագործենրը հաստատ փախչել փրկվելու շանս չէին ունենա, Վոլկոտը կլարեր կբռներ սաղին


Որ ուզում ես իմանաս էտ գյադեն աչքիս ընկավ, այ ախպեր կնիկ, երեխա, բա տանը 3 մլն ի կարողություն կպահե՞ն, էն էլ ֆունտ ստեռլինգ: Դե որ կանաչի ծախողից հարստանում են վիճակները էտ ա լինում, արա դե մի քիչ համեստ ապրեք, կսատկե՞ք:

----------

Դարք (20.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Որ ուզում ես իմանաս էտ գյադեն աչքիս ընկավ, այ ախպեր կնիկ, երեխա, բա տանը 3 մլն ի կարողություն կպահե՞ն, էն էլ ֆունտ ստեռլինգ: Դե որ կանաչի ծախողից հարստանում են վիճակները էտ ա լինում, արա դե մի քիչ համեստ ապրեք, կսատկե՞ք:


Քեզ թվու՞մ ա՝ էդ 3 մլն ֆունտ ստեռլինգը Վոլկոտի ամբողջ կարողությունն էր: 

Էդ ուղղակի տանեցիների մոտ առօրյա ծախսերի փող ա թողել, որ պետք եղած ժամանակ «Երևան-Սիթի»-ից բան-ման առնեն տան համար  :Lol2:

----------


## Gayl

> Քեզ թվու՞մ ա՝ էդ 3 մլն ֆունտ ստեռլինգը Վոլկոտի ամբողջ կարողությունն էր: 
> 
> Էդ ուղղակի տանեցիների մոտ առօրյա ծախսերի փող ա թողել, որ պետք եղած ժամանակ «Երևան-Սիթի»-ից բան-ման առնեն տան համար


Իհարկե ոչ, ես իմ ինչ  իրերով ու զարդերով ա տունը լցրել, բայց դրա կնիկը(եթե իհարկե ունի :LOL: ) շատ լիրբն ա, խեղճին ստիպում ա միլիոնների ոսկեղեն առնի:
Կարճ ասած լավ են արել, չտեսներին հասնում ա:
Ապեր բայց գիտես չէ՞ մյուս խաղին էտ պահը ձեր վրա վատ ա անրադառնալու, կատաղած վիզա դնելու, որ փողերը հետ բերի :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Ապեր բայց գիտես չէ՞ մյուս խաղին էտ պահը ձեր վրա վատ ա անրադառնալու, կատաղած վիզա դնելու, որ փողերը հետ բերի


Հա էլի, մեզ համար վատ ա լինելու  :Sad:  Էս անգամ էլ Մեսսին ու Չավին են զգույշ լինելու, որ հանկարծ խաղի ժամանակ իրենց տներն էլ գողեր չմտնեն, ուշք ու միտքները տան կողմն ա լինելու  :Lol2:

----------


## Լեո

> Հա էլի, մեզ համար վատ ա լինելու  Էս անգամ էլ Մեսսին ու Չավին են զգույշ լինելու, որ հանկարծ խաղի ժամանակ իրենց տներն էլ գողեր չմտնեն, ուշք ու միտքները տան կողմն ա լինելու


Իսկ Վալդեսը իրեն շատ վստահ կզգա  :Zagar: , քանի որ ինքը տանը շատ բան չունի կորցնելու  :Lol2:

----------


## Gayl

> Հա էլի, մեզ համար վատ ա լինելու  Էս անգամ էլ Մեսսին ու Չավին են զգույշ լինելու, որ հանկարծ խաղի ժամանակ իրենց տներն էլ գողեր չմտնեն, ուշք ու միտքները տան կողմն ա լինելու


Դե ասա Արսենալը հաջորդ փուլում ա, բայց շատ հետաքրիր միտք ա, ասենք առաջին խաղակեսում թալան ես կազմակերպում, հետո տղերքը երկրորդից զամեն են լինում :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ Վալդեսը իրեն շատ վստահ կզգա , քանի որ ինքը տանը շատ բան չունի կորցնելու


Վալդեսը ոչինչ էլ չունի կորցնելու էն երկու գոլերից հետո տանը ինչ ունի չունի ծախել խմել ա :Tongue:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (20.02.2011), Լեո (20.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Հոլանդացի հարձակվող Ռոբին վան Պերսին խոստովանել է, որ չի պատկերացնում իրեն ուրիշ ակումբի մարզաշապիկով:
> 
> 
> 
> Այժմ Պերսին ֆանտաստիկ խաղ է ցուցադրում և 2011թվ.-ի ամենաարդյունավետ ֆուտբոլիստն է Պրեմիեր լիգայում:
> 
> 
> 
> «Ես չեմ պատրաստվում հեռանալ այստեղից, որովհետև հանդես եմ գալիս աշխարհի ամենալավ ակումբում: Ես ցանկանում եմ հաղթել միայն «Արսենալի» հետ», - ասել է Պերսին Daily Mail-ին տրված հարցազրույցում:


http://fc-arsenal.am/home/official/670-news.html

Այ հասկացող տղեն սենց ա լինում, ոչ թե որոշ հատագլուխների նման: Ինքն էլ հասկանում է, որ ցանկացած այլ ակումբում իր խաղն ու անունը կխամրի:

----------


## Gayl

> Սամիր Նասրի հայտարարել է, որ չի պատրաստվում հեռանալ «Արսենալից» մինչև տիտղոսներ չնվաճի լոնդոնյան ակումբի հետ:
> 
> 
> 
> «Մենք որոշել ենք հետաձգել բանակցությունները և վերադառնալ պայմանագիրը երկարաձգելուն մրցաշրջանի ավարտից հետո», - ասել է Նասրին:


http://fc-arsenal.am/home/official/688-news.html

----------


## Gayl

> «Արսենալ» ֆուտբոլային ակումբը ուրախ է տեղեկացնել, որ հոլանդացի երիտասարդ կիսապաշտպանը պրոֆեսիոնալ պայմանագիր է կնքել:
> 
> 
> 
> Նշենք, որ երիտասարդ կիսապաշտպանը, որը անցած շաբաթ դարձավ 17 տարեկան, Սթիվ Բոուլդի թիմի հիմանական խաղացողներից է, «Արսենալ U-18»:
> 
> 
> 
> Հոլանդացին «Արսենալ» է տեղափոխվել 2010թվ.-ի ամռանը «Ֆեյենորդից» և արդեն հասցրել է հայտավորվել «Արսենալի» պահեստային թիմի կազմում:


http://fc-arsenal.am/home/official/683-news.html

----------


## Լեո

> «Արսենալ» ֆուտբոլային ակումբը ուրախ է տեղեկացնել, որ հոլանդացի երիտասարդ կիսապաշտպանը պրոֆեսիոնալ պայմանագիր է կնքել:
> 
> 
> 
> Նշենք, որ երիտասարդ կիսապաշտպանը, որը անցած շաբաթ դարձավ 17 տարեկան, Սթիվ Բոուլդի թիմի հիմանական խաղացողներից է, «Արսենալ U-18»:
> 
> 
> 
> Հոլանդացին «Արսենալ» է տեղափոխվել 2010թվ.-ի ամռանը «Ֆեյենորդից» և արդեն հասցրել է հայտավորվել «Արսենալի» պահեստային թիմի կազմում:


Ձեռքի հետ էլ նշիր, որ էդ տղու անունը Քեյլ Էբեսիլիո ա  :Wink:

----------

Gayl (22.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի» գլխավար մարզիչ Ալեքս Ֆերգյուսոնը «Չելսիի» հետ անչափ կարևոր խաղից առաջ հայտարարել է, որ միայն կանոնիրները կարող են խանգարել մանկունիանցիներին:
> 
> Նշենք, որ այժմ արիստոկրատները 12 միավորով զիջում են մանկունիանցիներին, և Ֆերգյուսոնի կարծիքով միայն կանոնիրներն են վտանգ ներկայացնում:
> 
> «Երբ մոտենում է մրցաշրջանի ավարտը, լարվածությունը հասնում է գագաթնակետին: Կարծում եմ` այս մրցաշրջանում կհաղթենք մենք կամ կանոնիրները», - ասել է Ֆերգյուսոնը:


http://fc-arsenal.am/home/rumors/729-news.html

----------


## Gayl

Վենգերից հետո ես որպես մարզիչ Ֆերգյուսոնին եմ ընդունում: Այս մարդը ամպագորգոռ արտահայտություններով չի տառապում, համեստաբար անում է իրեն վստահված գործը: 
Գոնե իմ համար այս երկուսը աշխարհում ամենահզորն են:

----------


## Լեո

Դե իհարկե, Կառլո Անչելոտին ինչքան ուժ ուներ վարի տվեց Չելսիի նման հզոր թիմը  :Lol2:  
Ինձ մոտ էնպիսի տպավորությություն ա, որ Անչելոտիի վրա նավս կա, նախ՝ Միլանը վարի տվեց, հետո էլ՝ Չելսին  :Xeloq:

----------


## Gayl

> Արսեն Վենգերը խոստովանել է, որ չի բացառվում կանոնիրները պարտվեն Լիգայի գավաթի եզրափակչում: Մարզչի խոսքերով կարևորը հաղթանակն է, այլ ոչ թե ուժերը խնայելը:
> 
> «Ֆուտբոլում, երբ դուք պարտվում եք, պետք է համակերպվել պարտության հետ: Երբ խաղում ես եզրափակչում, պետք չէ ուժեր խնայել: «Բիրմինհեմի» հետ հանդիպումը մրցաշրջանի ամենակարևոր խաղերից մեկն է»:
> 
> «Եթե մենք խաղանք մեր ուժերի չափով, ապա ոչ ոք չի կարող կանգնեցնել մեզ: Մեր առջև խնդիր է դրված, և մենք պարտավոր ենք լուծել այն», - ասել է Վենգերը:


http://fc-arsenal.am/home/official/728-news.html

----------


## Moonwalker

> Դե իհարկե, Կառլո Անչելոտին ինչքան ուժ ուներ վարի տվեց Չելսիի նման հզոր թիմը  
> Ինձ մոտ էնպիսի տպավորությություն ա, որ Անչելոտիի վրա նավս կա, նախ՝ Միլանը վարի տվեց, հետո էլ՝ Չելսին


Չէ-է՜, Անչելոտին հենց ինքն ա նավս: :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> «Արսենալի» դրպասապահը  մտադիր է զարգացնել իր հաջողությունները հանուն երկրպագուների  և իր թիմի ընդհանուր հաջողության:
> 
> 
> 
> «Ես մի փոքր խենթ եմ: Ինչպես և անցյալի բոլոր մեծ դարպասապահները: Վերցնենք, օրինակ` Պիտեր Շմեիխելին - նա նվաճել  է Եվրոպական ֆուտբոլի  բոլոր խոշոր մրցանակները», - ասել է Շեսնիյը:
> 
> 
> 
> «Մանկությունից ես հիացած  եմ Պիտեր Շմեիխելով: Այժմ ես ուզում եմ լինել նոր Շմեիխել և հաղթել բոլոր խոշոր մրցաշարերում»:


http://fc-arsenal.am/home/official/726-news.html
Այս տղային, որտեղի՞ց այդչափ վստահություն: Հոյակապ է, տղեն տենց պետք է լինի :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Դե իհարկե, Կառլո Անչելոտին ինչքան ուժ ուներ վարի տվեց Չելսիի նման հզոր թիմը  
> Ինձ մոտ էնպիսի տպավորությություն ա, որ Անչելոտիի վրա նավս կա, նախ՝ Միլանը վարի տվեց, հետո էլ՝ Չելսին


Կամ էլ Մոուի սարքած հզոր թիմը :Blush: , չէ՞ :Wink: 
Անչելոտի կապուտ :Angry2:

----------


## Լեո

> Չէ-է՜, Անչելոտին հենց ինքն ա նավս:


Չէ, ժամանակին Անչելոտիի Միլանը գերազանց թիմ էր, ուղղակի վերջին տարիներին այս մարզչի գործերը էնքան էլ լավ չեն դասավորվում:

----------


## Լեո

> Կամ էլ Մոուի սարքած հզոր թիմը, չէ՞
> Անչելոտի կապուտ


Հա, հենց Մոուրինյոի սարքած հզոր Չելիսն: Չնայած նրանից հետո անփորձ Գրանտն էլ ինչ-որ չափով կարողացավ պահպանել թիմի հաղթող ոգին:
Իսկ այ Անչելոտի՜ն...  :Nea:

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ, ժամանակին Անչելոտիի Միլանը գերազանց թիմ էր, ուղղակի վերջին տարիներին այս մարզչի գորխերը էնքան էլ լավ չեն դասավորվում:


Չելսին սկզբից ժարիտ էր անում, բայց միանգամից ես իմ ինչ եղավ հետը :Shok: , Անչելոտին կայֆ ա բռնում տղերքի վրա :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Հա, հենց Մոուրինյոի սարքած հզոր Չելիսն: Չնայած նրանից հետո անփորձ Գրանտն էլ ինչ-որ չափով կարողացավ պահպանել թիմի հաղթող ոգին:


Մեկա մենք հզոր ենք, Մոուն դեռ Անգլիա պետք է վերադառնա, նա դեռ շատ-շատերի հետ չպարզած հարցեր ունի, տեսնենք կկարողանա՞:

----------


## Լեո

> Մեկա մենք հզոր ենք, Մոուն դեռ Անգլիա պետք է վերադառնա, նա դեռ շատ-շատերի հետ չպարզած հարցեր ունի, տեսնենք կկարողանա՞:


 Դե հուսանք, որ Մոուին Իսպանիայում լրիվ դուխաթափ չեն անի, ու նա Անգլիա վերադառնալու ուժ կունենա  :Lol2:

----------


## Gayl

> Դե հուսանք, որ Մոուին Իսպանիայում լրիվ դուխաթափ չեն անի, ու նա Անգլիա վերադառնալու ուժ կունենա


Տո դու գիտես ես ուզու՞մ եմ գա Անգլիա, Չելսիի խաղը նայել չէր լինում, ոնց որ ռոբոտների հավաքածու լիներ, հելնում էին դաշտ ջարդ ու փշուր անում գնում էին, չգիտեմ կհիշես, թե չէ համբալները մտան դաշտ Մանչի խաղացողներին վարի տվին, ինքն էլ իրա արևին ղժժում էր, վերջում Ֆերգյուսոնին ձեռք մեկնեց, Ալեքսը թարս խփեց ձեռքին :LOL: , ուղղակի որ ինքը կարողանում է թիմին հաջողությունների հասցնել, դրա համար եմ իրան հարգում, թե չէ մնացած առումներով ես էտ մարզչին չեմ ընդունում:

----------

Լեո (26.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> ...ուղղակի որ ինքը կարողանում է թիմին հաջողությունների հասցնել, դրա համար եմ իրան հարգում, թե չէ մնացած առումներով ես էտ մարզչին չեմ ընդունում:


Մնացած առումներով ինքը գոռոզ էգոիստ մեկն ա:

----------

Gayl (26.02.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Գազան ֆուտբոլ նայեք դրել Ռեալ մեալ եք քննարկում  :Tongue:  

1:1 հենց նոր պատասխան գնդակը խփեցին տղեքը
Ժիգիչ 28' - Վան Պերսի 39'

http://livetv.ru/eventinfo/67293_arsenal_l_birmingham/

----------

Gayl (27.02.2011), Yellow Raven (27.02.2011), Լեո (27.02.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Վան Պերսիի հանեց, Կարո՞ղ ա վնասվածք ստացավ  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Արշավինին հանեց, Շամախը մտավ

----------


## Gayl

Վերջին րոպեին պտի ապուշություն անեին արեցին, պաշտպանը հոգնածի մեկն ա, եքա էշ ա, բայց չի կարողանում գնդակին կպնի:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Կրվան :Cray: 

Լավ էլի, հազիվ տղերքի մոտ շանս էր առաջացել ինչ-որ մրցանակ նվաճելու ու սենց... Դաժանա, հուսանք տղեքը Անգլիայի գավաթում կամ առաջնությունում կհաղթեն :Sad:

----------

Armen.181 (28.02.2011), Gayl (27.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Դրամատիկ և տխուր ավարտ  :Sad:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Աաաաա էս ինչ լոմկա արին արա  :Angry2:   :Cray:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ափսոս էր...Այ են, որ շատ եմ սիրում անգլիական թիմերի մեջ են ա, որ ամեն մի  շարքային թիմ ունի քչից-շատից աստղեր,որոնք  կարողանում են իրանց ուսերին պահել թիմը...Օրինակ ՝Բիրմինգհեմը ՝Ժիգիչ, Մարտինս ,կամ Ֆուլհեմը, որը  քաշեց ստավկես, ունի Դեմիեն Դաֆ , Դենի Մերֆի ,Գուդյոնսեն, Սանդեռլենդը ՝Ասամոսա Գյան...Լավն են էլի ,հո զոռովի չի, իսկ Իսպանիայում ծայրահեղություն ա, գյոզալական Դեպորի աստղը Գուարդադոն ա...
հ.գ.
թող Արսենալի զայրույթի  փայ  դառնա Վիկտոր Վալդեսը...

----------

Armen.181 (28.02.2011), Gayl (27.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> «Արսենալի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Արսեն Վենգերը հայտարարել է, որ անգլիացի հարձակվող Թեո Վոլկոտի մասնակցությունը Չեմպիոնների լիգայի 1/8 եզր. Պատասխան հանդիպմանը հարցականի տակ է:
> 
> 
> 
> «Վոլկոտի մասնակցությունը կապտանռնագույների հետ խաղին հարցականի տակ է: Ամեն ինչ պարզ կլինի երկուշաբթի օրը», - ասել է Վենգերը:


http://fc-arsenal.am/home/official/750-news.html

Արա բայց ոնցա բախտներդ բերու՞մ  :Angry2:

----------


## Gayl

> «Արսենալի» կենդանի լեգենդ Թիերի Անրին հայտարարել է, որ դեմ չի մի օր «Էմիրեյթս» վերադառնալ:
> 
> 
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ ֆրանսիացի հարձակվողը «Արսենալի» կազմում մասնակցել 369 հանդիպման և խփել 226 գոլ։
> 
> 
> 
> «Ես շատ եմ սիրում Լոնդոնը և Արսենալը: Ես երբեք չեմ մոռանա Արսենալում անցկացրած տարիները: Հույսով եմ, որ մի օր կվերադառնամ», - ասել է Անրին:


http://fc-arsenal.am/home/rumors/751-news.html

Հին ընկերները վերադառնում են: Ափսոս Բերկամպը Այաքսում ա, թե չէ Լեհմանի հետ եռյակ կլինեիք  :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> http://fc-arsenal.am/home/official/750-news.html
> 
> Արա բայց ոնցա բախտներդ բերու՞մ


Բախտը ուժեղներինա ժպտում :Tongue:

----------


## Gayl

> Բախտը ուժեղներինա ժպտում


Համաձայն եմ  :Wink: 
Բայց մտածում եմ, կարողա Վենգերը կտեր ա տալիս :

----------


## Լեո

> Համաձայն եմ 
> Բայց մտածում եմ, կարողա Վենգերը կտեր ա տալիս :


Խեղճ միամիտ ու անփորձ Գվարդիոլան էլ հավատաց

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Bad news on the injury front - Robin van Persie picked up a knee injury scoring against Birmingham, and will be out for a minimum of three weeks....


Ասել է թե Ռոբին Վան Պերսին վնասվածք է ստացել և երեք շաբաթ չի կարող օգնել թիմին  :Sad:

----------


## Gayl

> Խեղճ միամիտ ու անփորձ Գվարդիոլան էլ հավատաց


 :LOL:  :LOL: 



> Հոլանդացի հարձակվողի մասնակցությունը Չեմպիոնների լիգայի 1/8 եզրափակչի պատասխան հանդիպմանը հարցականի տակ է:
> 
> 
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ Պերսին վնասվածք էր ստացել «Բիրմինհեմի» հետ խաղի ժամանակ:
> 
> 
> 
> «Արսենալի» հարձակվողը բուժզննում է անցնում և, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, ստպված կլինի բաց թողնել կապտանռնագույնների հետ հանդիպումը, հաղորդում է Daily Mail-ը:


http://fc-arsenal.am/home/rumors/752-news.html

Իրավիճակը արդեն այլ է, ես միայն կարող եմ Բարսային մնացած խաղերում հաջողություն մաղթել, որովհետև ամենագեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլը այդ երկուսն էին խաղում, սակայն Արսենալի հաջորդ փուլ դուրս գալը միայն պատահականություն կարող է լինել, որովհետև Թեոի և Պերսիի բացակայությունը 99 տոկոսով արդեն իսկ պարտություն է:

----------


## Սերխիո

բա Ֆաբրեգաս՞ը ,իրանից ի՞նչ կա...

----------

Ապե Ջան (02.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> «Արսենալի» ավագը կկարողանա դուրս գալ խաղադաշտ Չեմպիոնների լիգայի 1/8 եզրափակչի պատասխան խաղում:
> 
> 
> 
> «Սեսկը կարող է դուրս գալ խաղադաշտ: Նա շատ արագ է վերականգնվում և հիանալի շանսեր ունի խաղադաշտ դուրս գալու», - ասել է Վենգերը:
> 
> 
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ 1/8 եզրափակչի առաջին խաղում կանոնիրները 2:1 հաշվով պարտության են մատնել կապտանռնագույններին:


http://fc-arsenal.am/home/official/753-news.html

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> բա Ֆաբրեգաս՞ը ,իրանից ի՞նչ կա...


Այո, Ֆաբրեգասի գործոնը մեծ կլինի Բարսելոնայի հետ խաղի ժամանակ:  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Անգլիայի գավաթի 5-րդ փուլի երկրորդ խաղում կանոնիրները սեփական հարկի տակ 5:0 հաշվով ջախջախեցին «Լեյթոն Օրիենտին»:
> 
> 
> 
> Կանոնիրների կազմում հիանալի հանդիպում անցկացրեց դանիացի հարձակվող Նիկոլաս Բենդտները և դարձավ հեթ-տրիկի հեղինակ:
> 
> 
> 
> Արդյունք: «Արսենալ» - « Լեյթոն Օրիենտ » 5:0 (3:0)
> ...


http://fc-arsenal.am/home/reports/760-report.html

----------


## Աբելյան

Աչքիս Բենդտներն ա խփելու երեքշաբթի: :Jpit:

----------

Սերխիո (03.03.2011)

----------


## Altair

Արսենալը շարունակում է հետաքրքրվել Բարսա Բ-ի  հարձակվող Վիտոր Վասկեսով, Արսենալի գլխավոր մարզիչ` Արսեն Վենգերը հիմա էլ ցանկանում է գնել Բարսա Բ-ի խաղացող Վասկեսին: 

Ինչպես հայտնում է «The Sun» -ը  Լոնդոնյան ակումբը շատ է, հետաքրքրված Վասկեսով և ցանկանում է պայմանագրի ստորագրել 24-ամյա հարձակվողի հետ:   

Եթե Արսենալին չհաջողվի պայմագիր ստորագրել Վասկեսի կամ Տորալի հետ ապա Արսեն Վոնգերը կարող բաժանվել թիմի ավագ Սեսկ Ֆաբրեգասից:Քանի, որ Բարսան ամենայն հավանականությանմբ կհամաձայնվի Ջոն Տորալին և Վիկտոր Վասկեսին ուղարկել Արսենալ: Քանի, Ֆաբրեգասին Բարսան ցանկանում է ձեռք բերել և հնարավոր է կատարվի փոխանակություն:
Աղբյուրը http://www.fcbarca.net.ru

----------


## Gayl

> Արսենալը շարունակում է հետաքրքրվել Բարսա Բ-ի  հարձակվող Վիտոր Վասկեսով, Արսենալի գլխավոր մարզիչ` Արսեն Վենգերը հիմա էլ ցանկանում է գնել Բարսա Բ-ի խաղացող Վասկեսին: 
> 
> Ինչպես հայտնում է «The Sun» -ը  Լոնդոնյան ակումբը շատ է, հետաքրքրված Վասկեսով և ցանկանում է պայմանագրի ստորագրել 24-ամյա հարձակվողի հետ:   
> 
> Եթե Արսենալին չհաջողվի պայմագիր ստորագրել Վասկեսի կամ Տորալի հետ ապա Արսեն Վոնգերը կարող բաժանվել թիմի ավագ Սեսկ Ֆաբրեգասից:Քանի, որ Բարսան ամենայն հավանականությանմբ կհամաձայնվի Ջոն Տորալին և Վիկտոր Վասկեսին ուղարկել Արսենալ: Քանի, Ֆաբրեգասին Բարսան ցանկանում է ձեռք բերել և հնարավոր է կատարվի փոխանակություն:
> Աղբյուրը http://www.fcbarca.net.ru


Վերջնաաաաաաաաաա  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Ֆաբրեգասին տա ինչ որ Վասկեսներ բերի թիմ  :LOL: , հույսը վերջինն ա մեռնում, պայքարեք կարողա հաղթեք  :LOL: 




> Իվան Գազիդիսը հայտարարել է, որ լոնդոնյան ակումբը չի պատրաստվում վաճառել Ֆրանսեսկ Ֆաբրեգասին:
> 
> 
> 
> «Առիթ չկա ենթադրելու, որ նա կհեռանա: «Արսենալը» նրան վաճառելու կարիք չունի»:
> 
> 
> 
> «Ֆաբրեգասը երկաժամկետ պայմանագիր ունի, ինչը մեզ վստահություն է ներշնչում և նրան ակումբում երկար տարիներ պահելու հնարավորություն», - ասել է Գազիդիսը:


http://fc-arsenal.am/home/official/737-news.html

----------


## Gayl

> «Արսենալի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Արսեն Վենգերը ճանաչվել է փետրվար ամսվա Պրեմիեր լիգայի լավագույն մարզիչ:
> 
> 
> 
> Փետրվարին կանոնիրները երեք հաղթանակ են տոնել «Էվերթոն» (2:1), «Վուլվերհեմպթոն» (2:0), «Սթոուք Սիթի» (1:0) և մեկ անգամ ոչ ոքի են խաղացել «Նյուքասլ» (4:4):
> 
> 
> 
> Նշենք, որ Վենգերը 11-րդ անգամ է դառնում Պրեմիեր լիգայի ամսվա լավագույն մարզիչ:


http://fc-arsenal.am/home/official/770-news.html

----------


## Լեո

Արսենալը ՄՅու-ին մոտենալու շանսը կրկին ձեռքից բաց թողեց  :Sad: 

Արսենալ  0 - 0 Սանդերլենդ

----------

Gayl (05.03.2011), Ապե Ջան (06.03.2011), Ներսես_AM (05.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Արսենալը ՄՅու-ին մոտենալու շանսը կրկին ձեռքից բաց թողեց 
> 
> Արսենալ  0 - 0 Սանդերլենդ


Ընդամենը 3 միավոր, իսկ երեք օրից ՉԼ, վատ արդյունք չի, անձամբ ես դժգոհ չեմ, կարող էինք հաղթել, բայց հիմա այսպես եղավ և հետո Մանչը դեռ Արսի հետ խաղ ունի:

----------


## Sagittarius

Աչքալուսանքներ Էնֆիլդից: Հուսով եմ Արսենալը կօգտվի ընդեռնված հնարավորությունից:

----------

Gayl (06.03.2011), Legolas (07.03.2011), Լեո (06.03.2011), Ներսես_AM (06.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Աչքալուսանքներ Էնֆիլդից: Հուսով եմ Արսենալը կօգտվի ընդեռնված հնարավորությունից:


 :Hands Up: 
Մալադեց տղերքին:

----------

Legolas (07.03.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Լավ ա, Ֆաբրեգասը հասցրեց վերականգնվի, վաղը կխաղա: Անակնկալ կերպով հայտացուցակում ա Վան Պերսին, դեռ որոշված չի կխաղա թե չէ, վաղը առավոտ նոր Վենգերը կորոշի: Նենց որ գազան խաղ ա լինելու  :Love:

----------


## Gayl

> Լավ ա, Ֆաբրեգասը հասցրեց վերականգնվի, վաղը կխաղա: Անակնկալ կերպով հայտացուցակում ա Վան Պերսին, դեռ որոշված չի կխաղա թե չէ, վաղը առավոտ նոր Վենգերը կորոշի: Նենց որ գազան խաղ ա լինելու


Էսօր մարզումներին եղել ա: Իսկ 19 ը հոգու մեջ Պերսիի անունը արդեն կա  :Wink:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Դե հա տասնինը հոգանոց հայտացուցակում կա, բայց կխաղա թե չէ Արսենը ասելա վաղը առավոտ կորոշի:

----------


## Gayl

> Դե հա տասնինը հոգանոց հայտացուցակում կա, բայց կխաղա թե չէ Արսենը ասելա վաղը առավոտ կորոշի:


Կարծում եմ 100 տոկոսանոց կորոշվի խաղից մի քանի ժամ կամ անգամ րոպե առաջ :

----------


## Armen.181

> Կրվան
> 
> Լավ էլի, հազիվ տղերքի մոտ շանս էր առաջացել ինչ-որ մրցանակ նվաճելու ու սենց... Դաժանա, հուսանք տղեքը Անգլիայի գավաթում կամ առաջնությունում կհաղթեն


մնացել ա առաջնությունը  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Երեկ մի քիչ նայեցի Ման.Յու. - Արսենալ խաղը: Մանչեստրը բոլոր առումներով գերազանցում էր մրցակցին: Ամենավատն էն էր, որ Արսենալը ոնց որ թե չէր ցանկանում խաղալ ու հաղթել: Ու եղավ էն, ինչ պիտի լիներ՝ Արսենալը պարտվեց 2-0 հաշվով ու դուրս մնաց Անգլիայի գավաթի խաղարկությունից:

Արսենալում կարծես վատ ավանդույթ ա ձևավորվել՝ ամենակարևոր խաղերում թիմը դադարում ա ֆուտբոլ խաղալ  :Sad: 

Ի դեպ շատ շուտով Երևանում կտեսնենք մանթո ընկած Արշավին  :Lol2:

----------

Armen.181 (13.03.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

Վեսթ Բրոմ.-Արսենալ 1-0
չէի սպասում ուրիշ բան

----------

Gayl (19.03.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Վեսթ Բրոմ.-Արսենալ 1-0
> չէի սպասում ուրիշ բան


Խաղը դեռ չի ավարտվել: Սպասենք և հուսանք  :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

Էս էլ 2-0...
Էս ա վերջում տղեքը մի հատ գոլ են անելու ու ասենք "հալալ ա, պայքարեցին"

----------


## Լեո

Էլի ամենակարևոր պահին (Մանչ-ից միավորների տարբերությունը կրճատելու ամենահարմար պահին) Արսենալը ձախողվում ա  :Sad: 

Վայ Արսենալ, Արսենալ  :Nea:

----------

Աբելյան (19.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

Մուրադը կատաղում ա  :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

2-1  :Jpit: 
ես գիտեի

----------


## Gayl

> 2-1 
> ես գիտեի


Մինչև չկատաղեմ չեն խաղում, դեռ մի 20 րոպե կա, գոնե նիչյա խաղան, էն մանչը դեռ չի հաղթում :Jpit:

----------


## Աբելյան

Մանչեստրը էս տարի մենակ մի անգամ ա սեփական դաշտում միավոր կորցրել: Էսօր առանձնահատուկ օր ա:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ըհը, Մանչեստրը Արսենալին ջիջիլ ա քցում: Կարմիր քարտ Ջոնի Էվանսին:

----------


## Gayl

2:2 , մնաց հաղթելը  :LOL:

----------

Լեո (19.03.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

Մանչեստրն էլ խփեց: Մնաց ընդամենը 5 միավոր:

----------


## Լեո

Մ.Յու.-ին 10 հոգով գոլ խփեց, էլ Արսենալի 2-2-ը ու՞մ ա պետք  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Մ.Յու.-ին 10 հոգով գոլ խփեց, էլ Արսենալի 2-2-ը ու՞մ ա պետք


Իրանք 12 հոգով էին, հիմա դառան 11  :Tongue:

----------


## Armen.181

ետ լուսիներ մեղավոր :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> ետ լուսիներ մեղավոր


Ասա էէէէէէ  :LOL: , սաղին խառնելա իրար, ճապոնիան մի կողմից սրանք էլ մյուս կողմից  :LOL: 
Ապեր Մանչը պաշտպանության հետ խնդիրներ ունի՞, կարողա՞ Չելսիի հետ խաղին կիաստ պռատ հելնեն դաշտ:

----------


## Armen.181

> Ասա էէէէէէ , սաղին խառնելա իրար, ճապոնիան մի կողմից սրանք էլ մյուս կողմից 
> Ապեր Մանչը պաշտպանության հետ խնդիրներ ունի՞, կարողա՞ Չելսիի հետ խաղին կիաստ պռատ հելնեն դաշտ:


ունի բա չունի, 8 հոգի տրավմա են ստացած որոնցից 4-ը պաշպաններ են Ֆերդինանդը Մինչև մրցաշրջանի ավարտը դուրս մնաց , լավ լուր որ Վալենսիան սկսել ա խաղալ

----------


## Gayl

> ունի բա չունի, 8 հոգի տրավմա են ստացած որոնցից 4-ը պաշպաններ են Ֆերդինանդը Մինչև մրցաշրջանի ավարտը դուրս մնաց , լավ լուր որ Վալենսիան սկսել ա խաղալ


Էս անգլիացիքի բախտը սկսել ա չբերել, էս տարի գոնե ինքը դառնա ՉԼ ի հաղթող:
Ապեր էն ինչ ջահել պաշտպան ա, կենտրոնում ա խաղում , խզարում ա ինձ որ իրա խաղալը դզեց, ափսոս անունը մոռացել եմ, ինքն էլ ա վնասվածքո՞վ:

----------


## Armen.181

> Էս անգլիացիքի բախտը սկսել ա չբերել, էս տարի գոնե ինքը դառնա ՉԼ ի հաղթող:
> Ապեր էն ինչ ջահել պաշտպան ա, կենտրոնում ա խաղում , խզարում ա ինձ որ իրա խաղալը դզեց, ափսոս անունը մոռացել եմ, ինքն էլ ա վնասվածքո՞վ:


Սմոլինգի հետ ես ,չէ վնասվածքով չի ,Չելսիի հետ խաղում հավանաբար կենտրոնում ինքը և Վիդիչը կլնեն

----------


## Gayl

> Սմոլինգի հետ ես ,չէ վնասվածքով չի ,Չելսիի հետ խաղում հավանաբար կենտրոնում ինքը և Վիդիչը կլնեն


Հա ճիշտ ա, քո դուրը չի եկե՞լ:

----------

Armen.181 (20.03.2011)

----------


## tar0n

Երեխեք ջան http://www.facebook.com/ArmenianGunners Լայք արեք, եթե դժվար չի:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ներկայացվել է «Արսենալի» նոր՝ 2011-2012 մրցաշրջանի մարզշապիկը:


Այս մրցաշրջանի վրա պատկերված է հատուկ նշան, նվիրված «Արսենալի» հիմնադրման 125 ամյակին:  :Smile: 

*Հղում՝ Terrikon.com*

----------


## Sagittarius

Էս Արսենալին էս ինչ օրն են գցել:  :Sad:  

Վենգերը իրնաը արդեն ապրել ա՝ էսքան տարի այդպես էլ թմի կորիզ չկարողացավ ձևավորել, որ ծանր պահերի թիմը հետը տանի: Ճիշտ ա, լավ տաղանդավոր ֆուտբոլիստներ էր ճարում, բայց դրանց մեջ ոչ մեկ չկա, որ թմի իսկական առաջատար լինի:

----------


## Լեո

8-2  :Shok: 

Հուսանք սա մեկնարկային «հուզմունք» էր, որը կանցնի:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Հիմա ինչ Յունայթեդնա ուժեղ, թե Արսենալն ա վարի գնում առանց Ֆաբրեգաս:  :Shok:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հիմա ինչ Յունայթեդնա ուժեղ, թե Արսենալն ա վարի գնում առանց Ֆաբրեգաս:


Չեմ կարծում, որ Ֆաբրեգասն ա ստեղ մեծ եղանակ փոխում, ինքը արդեն երկար ժամանակ Արսենալին օգուտ չէր տալիս: Այ Նասրիի հեռանալը ավելի մեծ կորուստ էր՝ գումարած Ուիլշերն էլ չկա: Արսենալը կադրային ճգնաժամ է ապրում:

----------

Ապե Ջան (29.08.2011)

----------


## John

> Չեմ կարծում, որ Ֆաբրեգասն ա ստեղ մեծ եղանակ փոխում, ինքը արդեն երկար ժամանակ Արսենալին օգուտ չէր տալիս: Այ Նասրիի հեռանալը ավելի մեծ կորուստ էր՝ գումարած Ուիլշերն էլ չկա: Արսենալը կադրային ճգնաժամ է ապրում:


Էն Ֆինպոնգն էլ չկար, ինքն էլ ա լավ խաղում, չնայած քսան տարեկան չկա.... Արսենալը որ հասցնի էս 3 օրում լավ կենտրոնական պաշտպան ու հենակետային կիսապաշտպան առնի՝ ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Հենրի պապին լրիվ ուրիշ ա էլի՜։ Կլասիկ Հենրիական գեղեցկագույն գոլ։ Ֆանտաստիկ վերադարձ  :Smile:

----------

John (10.01.2012), Life (10.01.2012), Moonwalker (10.01.2012), Raul Gonsalez (13.07.2012)

----------


## Հեն96

Ինչ նոր տեղեկություններ գիտեք Արսենալի մասին ,,,,Ինշու եք սիրում Արսենալին

----------


## Gayl

> ,,,,Ինշու եք սիրում Արսենալին


Բերկամփ,Անրի,Պիրես,Լյունբերգ,Վիերա,Քոուլ,Քեմբըլ...Վենգեր...արագ և կոպիտ խաղ և ինչպես կարելի է չսիրել Արսենալի խաղը: 
Հիմա ավելի թույլ, բայց նույն տակտիկայով: Չի կարելի չսիրել անգլիական ֆուտբոլը:

----------


## Gayl

Թեմայի վրա մի քանի մետրանոց փոշիա նստել...
Արսենալ-Նորվիչ 4-1
Գոլերի հեղինակներն են՝ Ուիլշեր, Օզիլ,Ռեմսի և նորից Օզիլ:
Օզիլից զզվում եմ, բայց փաստ է, որ թիմին լավ ուժ է տալիս, իսկ Ռեմսին այս մրցաշրջանում լավագույնն է, ամեն խաղին գոլի հեղինակ է դառնում, եթե սրան էլ Վենգերը վաճառեց ուրեմն արժի հենց Վենգերին էլ վաճառել թշնամի թիմերից մեկի վրա...
Արենալը այս պահին միանձնյա առաջատարն է:

----------

Անվերնագիր (20.10.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Էս տարվա Արսենալը գազան ա,  բոլոր նախադրյալներն ունի չեմպիոնությունը նվաճելու համար: Անհամբեր սպասում եմ Դորթմունդի հետ հանդիպմանը

----------


## Gayl

> Էս տարվա Արսենալը գազան ա,  բոլոր նախադրյալներն ունի չեմպիոնությունը նվաճելու համար: Անհամբեր սպասում եմ Դորթմունդի հետ հանդիպմանը


ՉԼ ի չեմպիոն?? կարա պատահի, բայց դնենց չի որ գազանա դառել...
Հո Ռեալ կամ Բարսա չի, որ չկարողանա Դորտմունգին կրի :Wink:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> *ՉԼ ի չեմպիո*ն?? կարա պատահի, բայց դնենց չի որ գազանա դառել...
> Հո Ռեալ կամ Բարսա չի, որ չկարողանա Դորտմունգին կրի


չէ, ԱՊԼ-ի: Չորեքշաբթի կերևա  :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> չէ, ԱՊԼ-ի: Չորեքշաբթի կերևա


Հա էտ մեկը լրիվ համաձայն եմ, մարդ ես կարողա էս տարի մի բան ստացվի մոտները...

----------


## John

Էս տարի շատ լավն ա Արսենալը… դե սիրուն էին խաղում միշտ էլ, էս անգամ համ էլ արդյունավետ են խաղում, էդ շատ լավ ա: Վնսվածքների պահով էլ որ չկրկնվի անցած տարիների պատմությունը՝ ինձ թվում ա մինչև վերջ էլ կպայքարեն չեմպիոնության համար

----------

մարիօ (20.10.2013)

----------


## մարիօ

Ես  էլ եմ մի այլ կարգի ուրախանում Արսենալի համար, բայց մտածում եմ հանկարծ մրցաշրջանի կեսից չհոգնեն ու  շարունակեն սենց լավ խաղալ…
Հ.Գ. չէի տեսել, որ թեմա կա Արսենալի պատվին…  :Love:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես  էլ եմ մի այլ կարգի ուրախանում Արսենալի համար, բայց մտածում եմ հանկարծ մրցաշրջանի կեսից չհոգնեն ու  շարունակեն սենց լավ խաղալ…
> Հ.Գ. չէի տեսել, որ թեմա կա Արսենալի պատվին…


Հիմա տեսար??, հենց թեմայի վրա փոշի նստեց քեզ եմ պայթեցնելու, պարզա? :LOL:

----------


## մարիօ

> Հիմա տեսար??, հենց թեմայի վրա փոշի նստեց քեզ եմ պայթեցնելու, պարզա?


Տեսա. պատրաստ եմ էս թեմայի փոշիները մեկ-մեկ սրբել,  :Hands Up:  

Ու էս առիթով՝ էն որ ասում են, թե Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանը անձնական հաշիվներ ունի մաքրելու Արսեն Վենգերի հետ, էդ ինչ ա նշանակում, բան եմ բաց թողել?   :Think:

----------


## John

> Տեսա. պատրաստ եմ էս թեմայի փոշիները մեկ-մեկ սրբել,  
> 
> Ու էս առիթով՝ էն որ ասում են, թե Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանը անձնական հաշիվներ ունի մաքրելու Արսեն Վենգերի հետ, էդ ինչ ա նշանակում, բան եմ բաց թողել՞


Հենոն որ գնաց Բորուսսիա, Վենգերին հարցազրույցի ժամանակ որ հարցրել էին «ինչո՞ւ ֆուտբոլիստ չեք գնում», պատասխանել էր «հարմար ֆուտբոլիստ չկա, չենք ուզում ինչ–որ մեկի համար 30 մլն վճարենք Դորտմունդի նման, ու ինքը չարդարացնի սպասելիքները»։ Բառացի չեմ հիշում, բայց իմաստը էս էր ասածի  :Smile:

----------


## մարիօ

> Հենոն որ գնաց Բորուսսիա, Վենգերին հարցազրույցի ժամանակ որ հարցրել էին «ինչո՞ւ ֆուտբոլիստ չեք գնում», պատասխանել էր «հարմար ֆուտբոլիստ չկա, չենք ուզում ինչ–որ մեկի համար 30 մլն վճարենք Դորտմունդի նման, ու ինքը չարդարացնի սպասելիքները»։ Բառացի չեմ հիշում, բայց իմաստը էս էր ասածի


Վենգերը իմ համար միշտ ճիշտ ա եղել, բայց դե ստեղ համը հանել ա  :Shok:  Կարող էր ուղղակի ասել, որ իրենք էդքան փող չունեն  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Տեսա. պատրաստ եմ էս թեմայի փոշիները մեկ-մեկ սրբել,  
> 
> Ու էս առիթով՝ էն որ ասում են, թե Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանը անձնական հաշիվներ ունի մաքրելու Արսեն Վենգերի հետ, էդ ինչ ա նշանակում, բան եմ բաց թողել?


Դե Վենգերն ասել էր, որ Բորուսոիան Մխիթարյանի համար շատ է վճարել ուղղակի մի փոքր ավելի կոպիտ էր արտահատյվել  :LOL: 
Վենգերնա էլի, Զիդանին էլ ասել էր, որ ինքը ֆուտբոլիստ չի դառնա ու ավելի լավա հեռու մնա ֆուտբոլից  :LOL: 
Համ էլ Մխիթարյանի սիրելի ակումբը Արսենալն է:

----------


## Gayl

Խաղը սկսված է...

----------


## Gayl

Արսենալ-Բորուսիա 0-1
Մխիթարյանը բացում է խաղի հաշիվը, Վենգեր պապին ամենաշատը չէր ուզի, որ Հենոն գոլի հեղինակ դառնա  :LOL:

----------

Նաիրուհի (22.10.2013)

----------


## Gayl

Արսենալ-Բորուսիա 1-1
Օլիվիե Ժիրուն դարպասապահի ձեռքից <<խլեց>> գնդակը և գոլ:
Ճիշտա Արսենալի հաղթանակն եմ ուզում, բայց մտքովս անցնումա, որ Հենոն էն թուրքի ոտքերը, որ ջարդի վատ չի լինի  :LOL:

----------

մարիօ (22.10.2013)

----------


## մարիօ

Էս միակ խաղն ա, որ չգիտեմ, թե ում կողմից եմ. մի կողմից սիրածս թիմն ա, մի կողմից էլ մեր Հենո ախպերը,  2 դեպքում էլ ուրախանում եմ, բայց էդ ճիշտ չի մի տեսակ…: :Think:

----------


## Gayl

> Էս միակ խաղն ա, որ չգիտեմ, թե ում կողմից եմ. մի կողմից սիրածս թիմն ա, մի կողմից էլ մեր Հենո ախպերը,  2 դեպքում էլ ուրախանում եմ, բայց էդ ճիշտ չի մի տեսակ…:


Ես էլ եմ էտ վիճակի մեջ, դրա համար ամենալավ տարբերակը նիչյանա:

----------


## մարիօ

> Ես էլ եմ էտ վիճակի մեջ, դրա համար ամենալավ տարբերակը նիչյանա:


Չէ՜, ոչ մի ոչ-ոքի, հաղթանակ եմ ակնկալում Արսենալից, Մխիթարյանն արդեն իր գործն արեց, խփեց Վենգերի պատվին, թող հիմա  Արսենալը խաղա …

----------

Gayl (22.10.2013)

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ՜, ոչ մի ոչ-ոքի, հաղթանակ եմ ակնկալում Արսենալից, Մխիթարյանն արդեն իր գործն արեց, խփեց Վենգերի պատվին, թող հիմա  Արսենալը խաղա …


Չէ Հենոն դեռ մի բան էլ ունի անելու, մեզ Օզիլի պետք չի :LOL:

----------

մարիօ (22.10.2013)

----------


## մարիօ

> Չէ Հենոն դեռ մի բան էլ ունի անելու, մեզ Օզիլի պետք չի


Մեզ Օզիլը պետք է շատ էլ լավ, նենց որ Հենոն կարող է խելոք տեղը նստել արդեն, ու կապ չունի, որ Օզիլը թուրք է, մի քիչ ռեալ մտածի, ինքը Արսենալին շատ է պետք հլը…   :Blush:

----------


## Gayl

> Մեզ Օզիլը պետք է շատ էլ լավ, նենց որ Հենոն կարող է խելոք տեղը նստել արդեն, ու կապ չունի, որ Օզիլը թուրք է, մի քիչ ռեալ մտածի, ինքը Արսենալին շատ է պետք հլը…


Դե որ ասում ես... :Blush:

----------

մարիօ (23.10.2013)

----------


## մարիօ

Ի դեպ՝ Արսենալի երկրպագուները Ժիռույի գոլից հետո էս երգն էին երգում, շատ սիրուն էր ու հաճելի  :Love:   Ժիռու, ես սիրում եմ քեզ …

----------

Gayl (23.10.2013)

----------


## մարիօ

Կրվեցինք ամենազզվելի ու անկապ ձևով, կրվեցինք լավ խաղալով ու Հենոյի գոլի  շնորհիվ: Կրվեցինք:/նվաստացած սմայլիկ/  :Sad:

----------


## Gayl

> Կրվեցինք ամենազզվելի ու անկապ ձևով, կրվեցինք լավ խաղալով ու Հենոյի գոլի  շնորհիվ: Կրվեցինք:/նվաստացած սմայլիկ/


Հենոի պահը միակ մխիթարանքնա:ՃՃՃ

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հենոի պահը միակ մխիթարանքնա:ՃՃՃ


տեսեք ինչ եք անում, Նապոլիին կրեք: Ուզում եմ էս խմբից Արսենալը ու Դորտմունդը դուրս գան:

----------

Gayl (25.10.2013), Անվերնագիր (23.10.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Լավ խաղ էր, տրամաբանականը ոչ-ոքի արդյունքն էր, բայց սենց էլ վատ չի: Ընդհանրապես էս երկու խաղերում (Արսենալ-Դորթմունդ, Դորթմունդ-Արսենալ) կարծում էի որ երկուսն էլ 3-ական միավորներ կփոխանակեն. տենանք ոնց կլինի:

----------

մարիօ (23.10.2013)

----------


## Gayl

> տեսեք ինչ եք անում, Նապոլիին կրեք: Ուզում եմ էս խմբից Արսենալը ու Դորտմունդը դուրս գան:


Նապոլիին կրելը մի բաժակ ջուր խմելա... :Cool:

----------


## մարիօ

Հենց էս պահին նստած Արսենալ-Չելսի խաղն եմ նայում ու կասեմ, որ անգլիացի մեկնաբանը ոչ պակաս վատ է մեկնաբանում, քան հայ մեկնաբանները, ավելի վատ ես նույնիսկ կասեի… Սրանից հետո էլ չեմ բողոքի հայ մեկնաբաններից…

----------


## John

> Հենց էս պահին նստած Արսենալ-Չելսի խաղն եմ նայում ու կասեմ, որ անգլիացի մեկնաբանը ոչ պակաս վատ է մեկնաբանում, քան հայ մեկնաբանները, ավելի վատ ես նույնիսկ կասեի… Սրանից հետո էլ չեմ բողոքի հայ մեկնաբաններից…


Երանի քո աչքերին, որ հենց նոր Ասպիլիկուետայի գոլը տեսավ)))

----------

Լեո (30.10.2013)

----------


## մարիօ

> Երանի քո աչքերին, որ հենց նոր Ասպիլիկուետայի գոլը տեսավ)))


Երանի չէ՞ր չտեսնեի  :Sad:

----------


## Gayl

Մարին պիտի գրեր, բայց ես եմ ուշացած գրում, որ մյուս անգամ ինքը գրի :Wink: 
Բորուսիա-Արսենալ  0:1

----------


## մարիօ

> Մարին պիտի գրեր, բայց ես եմ ուշացած գրում, որ մյուս անգամ ինքը գրի
> Բորուսիա-Արսենալ  0:1


Էսօրվա Յունայթեդը ով չգրի, ամոթ իրան  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Էսօրվա Յունայթեդը ով չգրի, ամոթ իրան


 :Hands Up: 
Ես չեմ կարա գրեմ, մինչև խաղը վերջանա զորամասում կլինեմ...
Խաղը նայելու ես չէ ???

----------


## մարիօ

> Ես չեմ կարա գրեմ, մինչև խաղը վերջանա զորամասում կլինեմ...
> Խաղը նայելու ես չէ ???


Կնայեմ ամենայն հավանականությամբ, կգրեմ  :Wink:

----------

Gayl (10.11.2013)

----------


## մարիօ

Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ-Արսենալ  խաղի առաջին խաղակեսն ավարտվեց 1:0 հաշվով… գոլի հեղինակ դարձավ Ռոբին Վան Պերսին: Գոլը հեղինակեց  բոլոր Արսենալի երկրպագուների ինադու…  :LOL:  Հիշեցնենք, որ նա մի տարի առաջ խաղում էր Արսենալի խաղաշապիկով: Շնորհակալություն ուշադրության համար, կհանդիպենք  45 րոպե անց:

----------

Անվերնագիր (10.11.2013)

----------


## մարիօ

Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ-Արսենալ. 1:0. տեղն է մեզ բոլորիս ու հատկապես Օզիլին  :Angry2:

----------


## Gayl

Այ երկրպագուհին սենցա լինում, մենակ պարտություններնա գրում :LOL:

----------


## մարիօ

> Այ երկրպագուհին սենցա լինում, մենակ պարտություններնա գրում


Արդեն չեմ էլ հիշում, թե երբ եմ գրել էս, բայց դե  հաղթանակների մասին գրելը հավես չի, պարտությունների մեջ մազոխիզմ կա  :Tongue:

----------


## Gayl

> Արդեն չեմ էլ հիշում, թե երբ եմ գրել էս, բայց դե  հաղթանակների մասին գրելը հավես չի, պարտությունների մեջ մազոխիզմ կա


Ես ժամանակին պատալոկիս էի գրում, որ ամեն անգամ քնելուց առաջ մազոխիստվեի:ՃՃՃՃ

----------


## մարիօ

> Ես ժամանակին պատալոկիս էի գրում, որ ամեն անգամ քնելուց առաջ մազոխիստվեի:ՃՃՃՃ


Կարաս մի հատ բլոկնոտ պահես, մեջը գրես  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Կարաս մի հատ բլոկնոտ պահես, մեջը գրես


Որ կորցնեմ??:ՃՃ:

----------


## մարիօ

> Որ կորցնեմ??:ՃՃ:


Չէ, որ շուտ-շուտ բացես, նայես, փակես, մազոխիստվես  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ, որ շուտ-շուտ բացես, նայես, փակես, մազոխիստվես


Թեման փչացնում ենք:ՃՃՃ

----------


## մարիօ

> Թեման փչացնում ենք:ՃՃՃ


Դու սկսեցիր  :Ok:

----------

Gayl (07.01.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

Վենգերը քանի՞ կյանք ունի  :Jpit:  Անընդհատ որ մտածում ես՝ վերջ առաջատարներին ծախեցին, էլ թիմ չկա, ինքը նոր թիմ ա հավաքում: Բայց սենց հավերժ երկրորդ կլինեն (հատկապես ՉԼ), մեծ հաջողությունների համար կազմի ստաբիլություն ա պետք:

----------


## Gayl

Ապեր գործ չունես, մենք խմած ենք:ՃՃՃ

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ապեր գործ չունես, մենք խմած ենք:ՃՃՃ


Հաաաա... լավ. անուշ արեք  :Smile:  մոռացել էի, որ Հայաստան հլը Նոր Տարի ա:

----------


## մարիօ

> Վենգերը քանի՞ կյանք ունի  Անընդհատ որ մտածում ես՝ վերջ առաջատարներին ծախեցին, էլ թիմ չկա, ինքը նոր թիմ ա հավաքում: Բայց սենց հավերժ երկրորդ կլինեն (հատկապես ՉԼ), մեծ հաջողությունների համար կազմի ստաբիլություն ա պետք:


Վենգերը էս արդեն քանի տարի ա  առանց կյանքի նոր աշխարհներ ա անցնում, Սուպեր Մարիոն ա ; :LOL:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Ափսոս որսորդի գյուլ՝ Ուոլկոտը էլ չի խաղա

----------


## Gayl

> Վենգերը էս արդեն քանի տարի ա  առանց կյանքի նոր աշխարհներ ա անցնում, Սուպեր Մարիոն ա ;


Ովա????? :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## մարիօ

> Ովա?????


Սուպեր Վենգերը  :Love:

----------

Gayl (08.01.2014)

----------


## մարիօ

Տակ, ժողովրդիս ասեմ, որ Արսենալը  ուղիղ մեկ ժամ քառասուն րոպե առաջ 2-1 հաշվով հաղթեց Աստոն Վիլլային Վիլլա պարկում: Տղերքը անկապ ձևի վատ էին խաղում, բայց դե Ժիռուն ու  Վիլշիրը իրանց գործն արեցին, Վիլլայից խփողի ազգանունն էլ չեմ հիշում:
Խաղադաշտում մենակ աչքի ընկավ մրցավարը, որը չգիտես ինչի երկու խաղակեսերից հետո էլ անհավանական  ավելացված ժամանակի թվեր էր կրակում, արդյունքում թիմերը  14  րոպե շատ խաղացին:  :Angry2: 
 Բայց դե ջհանդամ, կարևորը նորից առաջին հորիզոնականում ենք  :Hands Up:

----------

John (14.01.2014)

----------


## Լեո

Հալալ ա Արսենալին, էս տարի սկսած 5-րդ տուրից մինչև հիմա (21-րդ տուր) առաջին հորիզոնականում ա (բացառությամբ 17-րդ տուրի)  :Ok: 



http://www.soccerstand.com/statistic...stageFK=831975

----------

John (14.01.2014), մարիօ (14.01.2014)

----------


## մարիօ

> Հալալ ա Արսենալին, էս տարի սկսած 5-րդ տուրից մինչև հիմա (21-րդ տուր) առաջին հորիզոնականում ա (բացառությամբ 17-րդ տուրի)


Հույս ունենանք, որ մինչև վերջ էլ կմնան  :Smile:

----------


## մարիօ

Մեկ էլ մոռացա ասեմ, որ Տոմաշ Ռոսիցկին էս խաղի ժամանակ կոտրել է քիթը  :LOL: 
Թե ինչի եմ ես ամեն հիշելուց անկապ ծիծաղում, ես էլ չգիտեմ:

----------


## մարիօ

Րոպեներ առաջ Արսենալը  2:0 հաշվով հաղթեց Ֆուլհեմին, երկու գոլն էլ հեղինակեց Սանտի Կասորլան: Ապրի Սանտին: Արսենալը շարունակում է գլխավորել  մրցաշարային աղյուսակը: Այսօրվա համար պատրաստել էինք այսքանը, շնորհակալություն ուշադրության համար  :Wink:

----------

John (19.01.2014), Լեո (18.01.2014)

----------


## Ծայրահեղ

Արսենալը երկրորդ տեղ ընկավ։ինչի մասին է դա խոսում՞։կամացից սկսում է հոգնել,աչքիս

----------


## John

> Արսենալը երկրորդ տեղ ընկավ։ինչի մասին է դա խոսում՞։կամացից սկսում է հոգնել,աչքիս


Էս Արսենալում մի բան էն չի... վնասվածքների հետ կապված: Լուրջ մտածում եմ, որ լուրջ խնդիր կա թիմում: Իրանց խաղացողները քիչ էին, սկսել են այլ թիմերի ֆուտբոլիստներին էլ շարքից հանել:

առաջին մարզման ժամանակ...

----------


## մարիօ

> Արսենալը երկրորդ տեղ ընկավ։ինչի մասին է դա խոսում՞։կամացից սկսում է հոգնել,աչքիս


Արսենալում սովորություն կա միշտ մրցաշրջանի ավարտին մոտ հոգնել, նույնիսկ սովորություն կա հոգնելու երկրորդ խաղակեսից, կարծում եմ, որ բնական երևույթ  է Արսենալի դեպքում: Բայց դե ափսոսում եմ  :Sad:

----------


## John

> Արսենալում սովորություն կա միշտ մրցաշրջանի ավարտին մոտ հոգնել, նույնիսկ սովորություն կա հոգնելու երկրորդ խաղակեսից, կարծում եմ, որ բնական երևույթ  է Արսենալի դեպքում: Բայց դե ափսոսում եմ


ֆիզ.պատրաստության ՆՈՐՄԱԼ մարզիչ է պետք: Լավ որակի բժիշկն էլ չէր խանգարի

----------


## մարիօ

Մինչ մենք դարդ էինք անում, թե ինչի կարիք ունի Արսենալը, տղերքը կրեցին 2:0  հաշվով: Ի դեպ` 2 գոլն էլ Չեմբեռլենն է հեղինակել:
Էն, որ Արսենալը սկսել է ահավոր վատ խաղալ արդեն բոլորիս է հայտնի, էս խաղը բացառություն չէր: :Think: 
Սենց շարունակվի ոչ մի առաջին տեղ, ոչ  մի չեմպիոնություն:

----------

John (02.02.2014)

----------


## մարիօ

Չելսին երեկ հաղթեց Սիթիին ու շատ էլ լավ արեց, մենք շարունակում ենք մնալ առաջին հորիզոնականում: :Tongue:

----------


## մարիօ

Մարդ ամաչում էլ ա գրի, բայց դե Արսենները կրվեցին Լիվերպուլին  :Think:     Բեզաբռազիե կակոյե տը  :Xeloq:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Մարդ ամաչում էլ ա գրի, բայց դե Արսենները կրվեցին Լիվերպուլին     Բեզաբռազիե կակոյե տը


Թեթև տարեք, առաջին թիմը չէ, որին Լիվերպուլը ստորացնում ա էս սեզոն:  :Wink:  Լիվեպուլը դեռ Էնֆիլդում հանդիպումներ ունի Չելսիի, Սիթիի ու Տոտենհեմի հետ... չեմպոինական պայքարը առջևում ա

----------

մարիօ (09.02.2014)

----------


## մարիօ

> Թեթև տարեք, առաջին թիմը չէ, որին Լիվերպուլը ստորացնում ա էս սեզոն:  Լիվեպուլը դեռ Էնֆիլդում հանդիպումներ ունի Չելսիի, Սիթիի ու Տոտենհեմի հետ... չեմպոինական պայքարը առջևում ա


Ես թեթև եմ տանում, Արսենալի դեպքում նորմալ է էս պարտությունը. ես սպասում էի նմանատիպ մի բան :

----------


## John

> Ես թեթև եմ տանում, Արսենալի դեպքում նորմալ է էս պարտությունը. ես սպասում էի նմանատիպ մի բան :


Բայց արի խոստովանի, որ 3-6 Մ.Ս.ին ու 1-5 Լիվերպուլին պարտվող թիմն արժանի չի չեմպիոն դառնալ  :Smile:

----------


## մարիօ

> Բայց արի խոստովանի, որ 3-6 Մ.Ս.ին ու 1-5 Լիվերպուլին պարտվող թիմն արժանի չի չեմպիոն դառնալ


Ես չեմպիոնության անուն տվե՞լ եմ բայց: Ինձ համար միևնույն է, թե որ տեղում կլինի Արսենալը, ես իրանց խաղն եմ սիրում ու սիրել եմ նույնիսկ երբ  հինգերորդ, վեցերորդ տեղերում են եղել: Ինձ պետք է, որ լավ խաղան, ինչը անում էին մինչև Նոր տարի:  :Wink:

----------

John (09.02.2014)

----------


## մարիօ

Հազար տարի արդեն բան չեմ գրել, հիմա գրեմ,  չնայած, որ գժի տպավորություն եմ թողնում, թեմայում մենակ փիլիսոփայում եմ:  :LOL:   ՈՒրեմն՝ էս ընթացքում զինագործները մի անգամ կրեցին Լիվերպուլին,  մի հատ հավեսով պարտվեցին Բավարիային, ինչին բոլորս էլ սպասում էինք, անակնկալի չեկանք ու մի հատ էլ էսօր կրեցին  Սանդերլենդին:
 Բավարիայի հետ խաղը, տարօրինակ է, բայց ինձ դուր եկավ, Լիվերպուլը՝ չէ, Սանդերլենդինն էլ ի՞նչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ՝ չեմ նայել:  :Tongue:

----------

Gayl (23.02.2014)

----------


## Gayl

> Ես չեմպիոնության անուն տվե՞լ եմ բայց: Ինձ համար միևնույն է, թե որ տեղում կլինի Արսենալը, ես իրանց խաղն եմ սիրում ու սիրել եմ նույնիսկ երբ  հինգերորդ, վեցերորդ տեղերում են եղել: Ինձ պետք է, որ լավ խաղան, ինչը անում էին մինչև Նոր տարի:


Նկատի ունես մրցաշրջանի ընթացքում 5-6 երորդ տեղերումա եղել??

----------


## մարիօ

> Նկատի ունես մրցաշրջանի ընթացքում 5-6 երորդ տեղերումա եղել??


Ընթացքում պատահել է  :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

Չմտածես մի օր մեր վրա էլ արև կբացվի :Xeloq:

----------


## Յոհաննես

Միշտ էլ համակրել եմ Արսենալին:Եթե մի երկու նորմալ տրանսֆեր աներ Վենգերը էս տարի կկարողանային ԱՊԼ-ում հաղթել:

----------


## մարիօ

Արսենալը հաղթեց  Տոտենհեմին 1:0:   Եթե ուզում եք սիրուն գոլ տեսնել, բացեք էդ գոլը նայեք: :Ok:

----------


## Gayl

> Արսենալը հաղթեց  Տոտենհեմին 1:0:   Եթե ուզում եք սիրուն գոլ տեսնել, բացեք էդ գոլը նայեք:


Այ որ ստեղ տեղադրեիր ես էլ կնայեի :Wink:

----------


## Gayl



----------

Լեո (21.03.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

Երեխեքին էկրանների մոտից տարեք  :Jpit:

----------

Լեո (23.03.2014), մարիօ (22.03.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Լոլ  :Lol2:

----------

մարիօ (22.03.2014)

----------


## մարիօ

Մի տեսակ ես էլ եմ համաձայն  :LOL:   :Fool:

----------


## Լեո

Արսենալին խիստ հակացուցված ա անգլիական առաջատարների դեմ խաղալը  :Lol2:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

:Sad:  տխուր փաստ մը

----------

John (23.03.2014), Յոհաննես (23.03.2014), Ներսես_AM (24.03.2014)

----------


## John

Վերգերը սպառել է իրեն: Ո՞ւմ է  պետք Սուոնսիների դեմ հաղթանակները, եթե այն խաղերում, որոնք արտացոլելու են ամբողջ տարվա կարած աշխատանքը, թիմը հիմնականում անատամ, անկապ կիսասիրողական թիմի տպավորություն է թողնում... պատճառներն իհարկե շատ են, մասնավորապես վնասվածքները, բայց եթե տարիներով դրա դեմն առնել չի լինում, ուրեմն մի բան պետք է փոխել, ոչ թե մրցավարներից բողոքել ու մամուլի ասուլիսից ծլկել, ինչպես երեկ արեց Վենգերը: Հանդիսանալով Չելսիի երկրպագու, ցավ եմ ապրում Արսենալի համար, տեսնելով, որ Չելսին կարող է իր լավագույն խաղը չխաղալով, 15րդ րոպեից հետո քայլելով 6-0 հաղթել Արսենալին: Ինձ տենց լոնդոնյան դերբի պետք չի, մի հատ թափ տվեք թիմը, ավելորդ մարդկանց հրաժեշտ տվեք ու տարձեք հին ու բարի ժամանակների Արսենալը  :Wink:

----------


## մարիօ

> Ինձ տենց լոնդոնյան դերբի պետք չի, մի հատ թափ տվեք թիմը, ավելորդ մարդկանց հրաժեշտ տվեք ու տարձեք հին ու բարի ժամանակների Արսենալը


Եթե քեզ թվում ա, թե մեզ մի եսիմինչ հաճելի է էս ամենը տեսնելը ու մենք հաճույք ենք ստանում էս ամենից, սխալվում ես. բոլորին էլ տհաճ ա հաստատ Արսենալի էս խաղը ու  հաստատ ամենաշատը Վենգերին, ուղղակի մեղավորությունը մենակ էդ մարդու վրա բարդելն էլ է սխալ: :Wink:

----------


## Յոհաննես

Դե բա ամբողջ թիմը երեխեք են,իրանք չեն կարող ամբողջ մրցաշրջանում ստաբիլ խաղ ցույց տալ ու առանց վնասվածք հանդես գալ,իսկ Վենգերը չի գիտակցում,որ էդ անտեր տրանսֆերը վատ բան չէ:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Վենգերի վախտը արդեն քանի տարի ա եկել ա։ Մոուրինյոն ճիշտ էր ասել, Վենգերը ձախողվելու պրոֆեսիոնալ ա։

----------


## Լեո

> Վենգերի վախտը արդեն քանի տարի ա եկել ա։ Մոուրինյոն ճիշտ էր ասել, Վենգերը ձախողվելու պրոֆեսիոնալ ա։


Ես կասեի պրոֆեսիոնալ ձախողվող  :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես կասեի պրոֆեսիոնալ ձախողվող


Եթե Արսենալի մարզիչը օրինակ Բարսի մարզիչը լինի ապա Արսենալը լավագւոյն դեպքում տասերորդ հորիզոնականը կզբաղեցնի :Wink: 
Վենգերը, եթե չլինի Արսենալը Ուիգանից ոչնչով չի տարբերվի...

----------


## Gayl

> Դե բա ամբողջ թիմը երեխեք են,իրանք չեն կարող ամբողջ մրցաշրջանում ստաբիլ խաղ ցույց տալ ու առանց վնասվածք հանդես գալ,իսկ Վենգերը չի գիտակցում,որ էդ անտեր տրանսֆերը վատ բան չէ:


Ինձ խիա թվում, որ մենք Վենգերից մի քանի հազար անգամ ավելի քիչ ենք հասկանում ֆուտբոլից:ՃՃ

----------


## Gayl

> Վերգերը սպառել է իրեն: Ո՞ւմ է  պետք Սուոնսիների դեմ հաղթանակները, եթե այն խաղերում, որոնք արտացոլելու են ամբողջ տարվա կարած աշխատանքը, թիմը հիմնականում անատամ, անկապ կիսասիրողական թիմի տպավորություն է թողնում... պատճառներն իհարկե շատ են, մասնավորապես վնասվածքները, բայց եթե տարիներով դրա դեմն առնել չի լինում, ուրեմն մի բան պետք է փոխել, ոչ թե մրցավարներից բողոքել ու մամուլի ասուլիսից ծլկել, ինչպես երեկ արեց Վենգերը: Հանդիսանալով Չելսիի երկրպագու, ցավ եմ ապրում Արսենալի համար, տեսնելով, որ Չելսին կարող է իր լավագույն խաղը չխաղալով, 15րդ րոպեից հետո քայլելով 6-0 հաղթել Արսենալին: Ինձ տենց լոնդոնյան դերբի պետք չի, մի հատ թափ տվեք թիմը, ավելորդ մարդկանց հրաժեշտ տվեք ու տարձեք հին ու բարի ժամանակների Արսենալը


Ամեն դեպքում ֆուտբոլը բիզնես է :Wink:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ինձ խիա թվում, որ մենք Վենգերից մի քանի հազար անգամ ավելի քիչ ենք հասկանում ֆուտբոլից:ՃՃ


Չգիտեմ  :Jpit:  Ինքը ավելի լավ կլինի Ֆրանսիայի երիտասարդականը մարզի  :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Չգիտեմ  Ինքը ավելի լավ կլինի Ֆրանսիայի երիտասարդականը մարզի


Իսկ ինձ թվում է, որ ցանկացած մարզիչ ով կմարզի Արսենալը կդառնա երկրպագուների աչքի գրողը...

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Իսկ ինձ թվում է, որ ցանկացած մարզիչ ով կմարզի Արսենալը կդառնա երկրպագուների աչքի գրողը...


Իսկ ես համոզված եմ,որ էդ կտևի մինչև առաջին տիտղոսը  :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ ես համոզված եմ,որ էդ կտևի մինչև առաջին տիտղոսը


Կոնկրետ ես Արսենալին առաջին հերթին իր խաղի համար եմ սիրում, հակառակ դեպքում Բարսայի երկրպագու կլինեի կամ էլ Ռեալի:
Լավ ոնց ասես, ես էլ եմ համոզված:ՃՃ

----------


## Լեո

> Կոնկրետ ես Արսենալին առաջին հերթին իր խաղի համար եմ սիրում, հակառակ դեպքում *Բարսայի երկրպագու կլինեի կամ էլ Ռեալի:*


Էս ինչ աստիճանի չկողմնորոշված ես  :Jpit:  Սովորաբար էս հարցում մարդիկ կտրուկ ու կոնկրետ են լինում  :Jpit:

----------

Ներսես_AM (25.03.2014)

----------


## Gayl

> Ես ինչ աստիճանի չկողմնորոշված ես  Սովորաբար էս հարցում մարդիկ կտրուկ ու կոնկրետ են լինում


Դե ինչ տարբերություն?? կախված եղանակից կարելի է ընտրություն կատարել:ՃՃ

----------

Armen.181 (26.03.2014), Sagittarius (27.03.2014)

----------


## Լեո

> Դե ինչ տարբերություն?? կախված եղանակից կարելի է ընտրություն կատարել:ՃՃ


Կգնաս էդ փորձարկումներդ Պրեմիեր լիգայում կանես  :Beee:  

 :Jpit:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ես ինչ աստիճանի չկողմնորոշված ես  Սովորաբար էս հարցում մարդիկ կտրուկ ու կոնկրետ են լինում


Կան ֆուտբոլի երկրպագուներ, ու կան բարսա-ռեալական երկրպագուներ  :Wink:

----------

Gayl (12.04.2014)

----------


## Լեո

Էվերտոնն էլ հետ չմնաց առաջատարներից և Արսենալին 3-0 հաշվով ջախջախեց…
Արսենալին ջախջախելը Պրիմեր լիգայում գեղեցիկ ավանդույթ դարձել :լօվե 

 :Lol2:

----------


## Gayl

> Էվերտոնն էլ հետ չմնաց առաջատարներից և Արսենալին 3-0 հաշվով ջախջախեց…
> Արսենալին ջախջախելը Պրիմեր լիգայում գեղեցիկ ավանդույթ դարձել :լօվե


Ավելի լավա 100:0 Էվերթոնին պարտվենք քան Ատլետոկո-Ադրբեջանին  :Tongue: 
Բարսի մասին կարծիք չեմ գրում, որ թիմիցդ չհրաժարվես :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Կգնաս էդ փորձարկումներդ Պրեմիեր լիգայում կանես


Պրեմիեր Լիգայում սաղ լուրջ տղերք են, իսկ Լա Լիգայում կեսը նռան գույն բաներ են, իսկ մյուս կեսն էլ ինքնակոչ գահակալներ :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Պրեմիեր Լիգայում սաղ լուրջ տղերք են, իսկ Լա Լիգայում կեսը նռան գույն բաներ են, իսկ մյուս կեսն էլ ինքնակոչ գահակալներ


Մենակ Արսենալի անունը չտաս, լա՞վ  :Lol2:

----------


## Gayl

> Մենակ Արսենալի անունը չտաս, լա՞վ


Քո համար ինչ տարբերություն?...Ատլետիկո-Ադրբեջանից լավ չի?:ՃՃՃ

----------


## Լեո

> Քո համար ինչ տարբերություն?...Ատլետիկո-Ադրբեջանից լավ չի?:ՃՃՃ


Ազերբառանից լավն ա իհարկե, ուղղակի երևի մենակ ես եմ մնացել, որ Արսենալին 5-0 չեմ ջախջախել  :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> Ազերբառանից լավն ա իհարկե, ուղղակի երևի մենակ ես եմ մնացել, որ Արսենալին 5-0 չեմ ջախջախել


Հեսա էնքան ես ասելու կուբոկը կրվի:ՃՃՃ
Բարսից էլ ա  լավը :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

Ուիգան-Արսենալ խաղը հիմնական ժամանակամիջոցում ավարտվեց 1-1, իսկ 11 մետրանոց հարվածների ժամանակ Ֆաբիանսկին երկու գնդակ հետ մղեց և Արսենալը գավաթի եզրափակիչում է...

----------


## մարիօ

> Ուիգան-Արսենալ խաղը հիմնական ժամանակամիջոցում ավարտվեց 1-1, իսկ 11 մետրանոց հարվածների ժամանակ Ֆաբիանսկին երկու գնդակ հետ մղեց և Արսենալը գավաթի եզրափակիչում է...


Ես էի ուզում գրեի, ոնց էլ հասցրիր ինձնից շուտ գրել:  :Beee:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես էի ուզում գրեի, ոնց էլ հասցրիր ինձնից շուտ գրել:


Ինձ խիա թվում, որ խաղը չես նայել:ՃՃ

----------


## Նաիրուհի

«Արսենալի» երկրպագուներին շնորհավորում եմ Ֆաբիանսկու նման դարպասապահ ունենալու առթիվ  :Jpit:  հաճելի էր, հաճելի էր...

----------

մարիօ (12.04.2014)

----------


## մարիօ

> Ինձ խիա թվում, որ խաղը չես նայել:ՃՃ


Սխալ ա թվում, լավ էլ նայել եմ,  տատիիս քնից հանեցի, էնքան գոռգռացի  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Սխալ ա թվում, լավ էլ նայել եմ,  տատիիս քնից հանեցի, էնքան գոռգռացի


Բեզ զվուկ ռեժիմ չունես?:ՃՃ

----------


## Gayl

> «Արսենալի» երկրպագուներին շնորհավորում եմ Ֆաբիանսկու նման դարպասապահ ունենալու առթիվ  հաճելի էր, հաճելի էր...


Փչացած ժամացույցը օրը երկու անգամ ճիշտ ժամա ցույց տալիս  :Jpit:

----------

մարիօ (13.04.2014)

----------


## մարիօ

Թեման մի հատ ակտիվացնեմ: Էսօր կրեցին տղերքը 1:0,  բայց դե արդեն 4-րդ տեղում ենք մնալու: Սենց բաներ: Գոլը Ժիռուն խփեց, առանձնապես անհավես ու տախտակ խաղ էր  :Secret:

----------

Gayl (06.05.2014), John (04.05.2014)

----------


## մարիօ

Չմեռանք` գավաթակիր էլ դարձանք:  :Hands Up: 
Սենց հիստերիկ ու ներվային խաղ տեսած ու նայած չկայի, բայց ապրեն տղերքն ու Վենգերը: Շնորհավոր: :Love:

----------

Յոհաննես (18.05.2014)

----------


## Gayl

Ասում ա ամռանը Վենգերին թոշակ են նշանակում ու ուզում են Անչելոտիին բերեն ու ասում ա, որ տարեկան աշխատավարձը 10 միլիոն եվրո ա լինելու պլյուս բոնուսներ։
Երևի լավ ա լինելու։ճ

----------


## Gayl

Մխիթարյանը արդեն Արսենալում է :Love:

----------


## Gayl

Արսենալ-Չելսի 2-1։ Չելսին դուրս մնաց պայքարից։ 
Հույս ունեմ լիգայի խաղում Հենոին կտեսնենք։
Հաճելի ա, երբ թամադան ընդհատում է հարսանիքը շնորհավորում է Հենոի տարեդարձը և ասում, որ ժամեր առաջ Արսենալի հետ պայմանագիր է կնքել։
Վենգերը շատ լավ է տրամադրված ու մեծ հույսեր ունի Հենոի հետ կապված։ Բոլորիս է հայտնի, որ Վենգերը մի ուրիշ կարգի մարզիչ ա  :Hands Up:

----------

Տրիբուն (25.01.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Ախպեր էս ի՞նչ էր։ Էս էլ է՞ն թիմն էր ուր Մխիթարյանը էկել ա հարձակողական ֆուտբոլ խաղալո՞ւ։ Մի քանի օր առաջ տրանսֆերի մասին մի նորության մեկնաբանությունների մեջ ՄՅու-ի ու Արսենալի երկրպագուները իրար էին տալիս, ՄՅու-ի մի բալելշիկ էլ ասեց՝ ափսոս ա Մխիթարյանը, որ էդ գազար ուտող ավանակների մոտ ա ընկնելու։ Ես էլ մտածեցի փիս վառված են հա սրանք Հենոյի գնալուց։ Բայց էսօր խաղը նայելուց հասկացա որ այդ մեկնաբանության հեղինակը լրիվ ուղիղ իմաստով էր դա ասում։ 

Ընկած Եվրոպայով մեկ հարձակվողներ են թիմ բերում, տո ասա մի հատ կողքի դախլի պահակին բերեք մի քիչ պաշտպանություն ունենաք․․․ չէի էլ հիշում երբ էի վերջին անգամ ֆուտբոլ նայել, էսօր մի քիչ ազատ էր օրս, ասի լավ, տեսնեմ մեր ոսկի տղան ոնց ա իր անդրանիկ խաղում շողշողում․․․ թո՜ւ, էրնեկ աչքերս չտեսնեին․․․ աչքիս Հենոն մեր հավաքականի հետ ավելի շատ շանս ունի եվրոպական տիտղոսի քան Վենգերի թմի հետ։ Սենց պազորնի խաղ սկի հայաստանյան ակումբներից մարդ չի սպասի, տո․․․

----------

Gayl (31.01.2018), Mr. Annoying (03.02.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Ծլնգ ջան մեր հավաքականը ոչ մի տիտղոսի շանս չունի, բայց պաշտպանությունը ավելի լավն ա։ճճճճ
Արսեն Վենգեր ջան մենք քեզ հարգում, սիրում ենք, բայց պիտի հեռանաս ու քեզ խայտառակ չանես։ Վերջին տեղի թիմը համ Լիվերին հաղթեց համ էլ Արսենալին, բայց Արսենալը մակարդակը շատ ցածր ա էս պահին, պաշտպանությունը պիտի խելքի բերեն ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա։
Ու մի բան էլ ամբողջ խաղը հիմնված ա Օզիլի վրա, առանց Օզիլի վապշե գոլ խփող չեն, հույս ունեմ Հենոն ու Օբեմեյանգը կփոխեն խաղի ձևը։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Արսենալի խայտառակ խաղից հետո ՄՅու-ի խաղը նայեցի Տոտենհեմի հետ ու ասեցի լավ ենք պրծել, ամեն դեպքում ավելի լավ ա Արսենալ։

----------

Gayl (02.02.2018), Mr. Annoying (03.02.2018), Ներսես_AM (02.02.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Արսենալ-Էվերթոն 5-1։ Ծլնգի խաթր։ճճ
Խաղը չեմ նայել, եթե Հենոի մասին կարծիքներ կան գրեք։

----------


## Լեո

> Արսենալ-Էվերթոն 5-1։ Ծլնգի խաթր։ճճ
> Խաղը չեմ նայել, եթե Հենոի մասին կարծիքներ կան գրեք։


Հենոն շատ լավն էր, դուխով էր, նախաձեռնող, մի խոսքով լրիվ իր տարերքի մեջ էր  :Cool:

----------

Gayl (04.02.2018), Տրիբուն (04.02.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Հենոն շատ լավն էր, դուխով էր, նախաձեռնող, մի խոսքով լրիվ իր տարերքի մեջ էր


Գոլային փոխանցում չի արել?
Ոպշմ պիտի Արսենալի առաջատարը դառնա։

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Գոլային փոխանցում չի արել?
> Ոպշմ պիտի Արսենալի առաջատարը դառնա։


3 հատ գոլային

----------

Gayl (04.02.2018), Լեո (04.02.2018), Տրիբուն (04.02.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գոլային փոխանցում չի արել?
> Ոպշմ պիտի Արսենալի առաջատարը դառնա։


Էս երկու տարվա մեջ առաջին անգամ Հենոյին տեսա բարձր տրամադրությամբ։ Ոնց որ վերակենդանացած լիներ։ 
....
Մուրինյո, ես քու մերը !

----------

Gayl (04.02.2018), Mr. Annoying (04.02.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> 3 հատ գոլային


Տեսա, Հենոն նոր շունչ ա առել քւ դեռ կաճի, պոտենցիալը մեծ ա։

----------


## Gayl

> Էս երկու տարվա մեջ առաջին անգամ Հենոյին տեսա բարձր տրամադրությամբ։ Ոնց որ վերակենդանացած լիներ։ 
> ....
> Մուրինյո, ես քու մերը !


Սաղ ազգը դրան քրֆումա։ճճճ ում հետ խոսացի առաջին բառը Մոուին քֆուր անելն էր։ճճճ

----------


## Ծլնգ

Ախպեր էս ի՞նչ էր։ Էս նո՞ւյն թիմն էր նո՞ւյն շաբաթվա մեջ։ Էսքան էլ ինքնավստահությանից կախված թիմ․․․ մնում ա իրենց դաշտից դուրս էլ այդ վստահության գեներացման ձևը գտնեն։




> Սաղ ազգը դրան քրֆումա։ճճճ ում հետ խոսացի առաջին բառը Մոուին քֆուր անելն էր։ճճճ


Տո մենակ մե՞ր ազգը․․․ էրեկ ՄՅուի բեսամթ երկրպագուից՝ ավելի լավ ա Մոուրինյոին ս․ անեին Արսենալ, Հենոյին թողնեին․․․  :LOL:

----------

Gayl (05.02.2018), Տրիբուն (05.02.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Ախպեր էս ի՞նչ էր։ Էս նո՞ւյն թիմն էր նո՞ւյն շաբաթվա մեջ։ Էսքան էլ ինքնավստահությանից կախված թիմ․․․ մնում ա իրենց դաշտից դուրս էլ այդ վստահության գեներացման ձևը գտնեն։
> 
> 
> 
> Տո մենակ մե՞ր ազգը․․․ էրեկ ՄՅուի բեսամթ երկրպագուից՝ ավելի լավ ա Մոուրինյոին ս․ անեին Արսենալ, Հենոյին թողնեին․․․


Էսօրվ ա Արսենալը էս ա։ Մի խաղ կարող են շատ լավ պաշտպանվել ու հակառակորդին ջախջախել, իսկ հաջորդ խաղում ջախջախվել, բայց քանի որ Վենգերը գիտի էս խնդիրների մասին հույս ունենանք ամռանը պաշտպանության հարցը կլուծի, չնայած խոսակցություններ կան, որ Անչելոտիին են բերելու, իսկ Անչելոտին թույլ ֆուտբոլիստիներին չի հանդուրժում։

----------


## Լեո

> Էսօրվ ա Արսենալը էս ա։ Մի խաղ կարող են շատ լավ պաշտպանվել ու հակառակորդին ջախջախել, իսկ հաջորդ խաղում ջախջախվել, բայց քանի որ Վենգերը գիտի էս խնդիրների մասին հույս ունենանք ամռանը պաշտպանության հարցը կլուծի, չնայած խոսակցություններ կան, որ Անչելոտիին են բերելու, իսկ Անչելոտին թույլ ֆուտբոլիստիներին չի հանդուրժում։


Հույս ունենանք, որ ամռանը ոչ թե Վենգերը պաշտպանության հարցը կլուծի, այլ Վենգերի հարցերը կլուծեն :Ճ

----------


## Gayl

> Հույս ունենանք, որ ամռանը ոչ թե Վենգերը պաշտպանության հարցը կլուծի, այլ Վենգերի հարցերը կլուծեն :Ճ


Հա արդեն թոշակի վախտնա, իսկ եթե Անչելոտիին բերեն Արսենալին հասնող չի լինի։ճճ

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հա արդեն թոշակի վախտնա, իսկ եթե Անչելոտիին բերեն Արսենալին հասնող չի լինի։ճճ


Չեմ կարծում թե Անչելոտին լավ ընտրություն կլինի։ Արսենալին երիտասարդ ու եռանդուն մենեջեր ա պետք, խոսքի Գարդիոլայի նման... գիտեմ, գիտեմ...  :Jpit: ) Բայց Թիերի Հենրիի անունն ա սկսվել շոշափվել, ու երևի ինքն էլ հետաքրքրված կլինի։

Իսկ Վենգերը պիտի գոնե այս սեզոն մի քիչ անկումը դադարեցնի, թե չէ մյուս սեզոն լրիվ թիմը փոխել պետք կլինի։ Խոսքի Չեխը, Վիլշիրը ու Մուսթաֆին պիտի պահուստային լինեն, Իվոբին էլ հետները (պաշտպանվողների հարցը լուրջ ա, բայց մնացածների փոխարեն ավելի լավ խաղացողներ կան) ։ Կապիտանի հարցը լուծել. անտերը նենց սխալներ են անընդհատ կրկնվում, որ մի հատ կապիտանի գոռոցը պիտի դրանց վերջը վաղուց տար։ Բայց դե միանշանակ լիդեր թմում չկա ու վախենամ Միլանի հետ խաղը վերջին մեխը լինի Վենգերի արսենալային դագաղում։

----------


## Gayl

> Չեմ կարծում թե Անչելոտին լավ ընտրություն կլինի։ Արսենալին երիտասարդ ու եռանդուն մենեջեր ա պետք, խոսքի Գարդիոլայի նման... գիտեմ, գիտեմ... ) Բայց Թիերի Հենրիի անունն ա սկսվել շոշափվել, ու երևի ինքն էլ հետաքրքրված կլինի։
> 
> Իսկ Վենգերը պիտի գոնե այս սեզոն մի քիչ անկումը դադարեցնի, թե չէ մյուս սեզոն լրիվ թիմը փոխել պետք կլինի։ Խոսքի Չեխը, Վիլշիրը ու Մուսթաֆին պիտի պահուստային լինեն, Իվոբին էլ հետները (պաշտպանվողների հարցը լուրջ ա, բայց մնացածների փոխարեն ավելի լավ խաղացողներ կան) ։ Կապիտանի հարցը լուծել. անտերը նենց սխալներ են անընդհատ կրկնվում, որ մի հատ կապիտանի գոռոցը պիտի դրանց վերջը վաղուց տար։ Բայց դե միանշանակ լիդեր թմում չկա ու վախենամ Միլանի հետ խաղը վերջին մեխը լինի Վենգերի արսենալային դագաղում։


Երիտասարդը  մասնագետ լինելու հետ կապ ունի?
Անչելոտին էն մարզիչնա ով կարողանում է ակումբը հզորացնել,  բացառիկ կարողություններով օժտված մարզիչ է:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Երիտասարդը  մասնագետ լինելու հետ կապ ունի?
> Անչելոտին էն մարզիչնա ով կարողանում է ակումբը հզորացնել,  բացառիկ կարողություններով օժտված մարզիչ է:


Անչելոտիի կարողությունների մասին բան չասեցի՝ իր փորձը ահագին խոսուն է այդ իմաստով, չնայած Բավարիայից հեռացումից լավ հոտ չի գալիս։ Ասածս ավելի շատ Արսենալի հիմիկվա վիճակին է վերաբերում։ Չկան շատ վառ խաղացողներ, ովքեր լիդեր էլ են ու իրենց վրա թիմը կկառուցվի։ Կուբամետրով փող թափելով մի երկու սուպերաստղեր գնելով էլ հիմա Արսենալը չի վերածնվի ու այնքան էլ Արսենալի գենոտիպին սազական ելք չի, կարծես։ Սրա պատճառով էլ երևի պետք է մի մենեջեր, ում ներկայիս խաղացողները կհարգեն ոնց որ ոչ միայն մենեջերի, այլ խաղացողի էլ, ով կոպիտ ասած խողացողների հետ խրամատները կմտնի ու կելնի, ու ով պատրաստ կլինի Արսենալում երկար ժամանակ լռվելու, որովհետև հիմիկվա Արսենալը ներկայիս պրեմյեր լիգայում արագ վերականգնվելու հույսեր շատ չունի։ Ու այս բոլոր պայմաններին Թիերի Անրին համապատասխանում է։ Խոսքի խի՞ հիմա որպես Վենգերի աջ ձեռք չբերել, ու մյուս տարվա վերջում Վենգերին Արսենալի խորհրդում աթոռ տալ, Անրիին էլ փրոմոութ անել մենեջերի։

----------

Յոհաննես (06.03.2018), Տրիբուն (06.03.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ես մեր էն էրեխի դարդն եմ ...

----------


## Gayl

> Ես մեր էն էրեխի դարդն եմ ...


Մեր էրեխեն մի քիչ մանթո խասիաթ ունի: Սիթիի վերջին խախում իրան հանդիսատես էր պատկերացնում:

----------


## Gayl

> Անչելոտիի կարողությունների մասին բան չասեցի՝ իր փորձը ահագին խոսուն է այդ իմաստով, չնայած Բավարիայից հեռացումից լավ հոտ չի գալիս։ Ասածս ավելի շատ Արսենալի հիմիկվա վիճակին է վերաբերում։ Չկան շատ վառ խաղացողներ, ովքեր լիդեր էլ են ու իրենց վրա թիմը կկառուցվի։ Կուբամետրով փող թափելով մի երկու սուպերաստղեր գնելով էլ հիմա Արսենալը չի վերածնվի ու այնքան էլ Արսենալի գենոտիպին սազական ելք չի, կարծես։ Սրա պատճառով էլ երևի պետք է մի մենեջեր, ում ներկայիս խաղացողները կհարգեն ոնց որ ոչ միայն մենեջերի, այլ խաղացողի էլ, ով կոպիտ ասած խողացողների հետ խրամատները կմտնի ու կելնի, ու ով պատրաստ կլինի Արսենալում երկար ժամանակ լռվելու, որովհետև հիմիկվա Արսենալը ներկայիս պրեմյեր լիգայում արագ վերականգնվելու հույսեր շատ չունի։ Ու այս բոլոր պայմաններին Թիերի Անրին համապատասխանում է։ Խոսքի խի՞ հիմա որպես Վենգերի աջ ձեռք չբերել, ու մյուս տարվա վերջում Վենգերին Արսենալի խորհրդում աթոռ տալ, Անրիին էլ փրոմոութ անել մենեջերի։


Ծլնգ ջան հարգանք ունենալուց ու երկար լռվելուց բացի մասնագիտական գիտելիքներ են պետք:
Գատուզոն էս պահին քեզ վառ օրինակ, դե հիմի ասա Միլանը խի չի վերականգնվում?

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ ջան հարգանք ունենալուց ու երկար լռվելուց բացի մասնագիտական գիտելիքներ են պետք:
> Գատուզոն էս պահին քեզ վառ օրինակ, դե հիմի ասա Միլանը խի չի վերականգնվում?


Չգիտեմ թե Գատուզոյի մի 2-3 ամսվա Միլանի մարզիչ լինելու ընթացքում ինչ սպասումներ ունես, բայց որ արդեն 8 խաղ ա անպարտ են իրենց խայտառակ սեզոնի սկզբից հետո ահագին բան ա ասում թե Գատուզոյի օրոք ինչ են արել։

Իսկ մասնագիտական գիտելիքներ Վենգերն ունի, հիմա արագ թմի էմոցիոնալ վիճակն ա պետք ի մի հավաքել, մինչև տեսնեն ամառը ոնց են մի քանիսին ճամփու դնում, ու մի քիչ պաշտպանության հարցը լուծում։ Ու եթե կարելի է այս հարցը լուծել երկարատև հիմք դնելով, այլ ոչ թե խոսքի չելսիական վերուվարանքներով, խի՞ չանել որ։ Թե չէ Անչելոտիին, Մորինյոյին ու նմաններին բերում են, թափով կուբամետրով փող են թափում, մյուս մեկ-երկու սեզոնը լիգան պահում են, հետո սկսում են հանդերձարանային ինտրիգներն ու մի երկու պարտությունից հետո այդ մարզիչները ճամփվում են, թիմն էլ նորից կանգնում է իր ելակետին։ Մի քիչ արսենալային չի էս ուղին, եսիմ։

----------

Ներսես_AM (07.03.2018), Տրիբուն (07.03.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Չգիտեմ թե Գատուզոյի մի 2-3 ամսվա Միլանի մարզիչ լինելու ընթացքում ինչ սպասումներ ունես, բայց որ արդեն 8 խաղ ա անպարտ են իրենց խայտառակ սեզոնի սկզբից հետո ահագին բան ա ասում թե Գատուզոյի օրոք ինչ են արել։
> 
> Իսկ մասնագիտական գիտելիքներ Վենգերն ունի, հիմա արագ թմի էմոցիոնալ վիճակն ա պետք ի մի հավաքել, մինչև տեսնեն ամառը ոնց են մի քանիսին ճամփու դնում, ու մի քիչ պաշտպանության հարցը լուծում։ Ու եթե կարելի է այս հարցը լուծել երկարատև հիմք դնելով, այլ ոչ թե խոսքի չելսիական վերուվարանքներով, խի՞ չանել որ։ Թե չէ Անչելոտիին, Մորինյոյին ու նմաններին բերում են, թափով կուբամետրով փող են թափում, մյուս մեկ-երկու սեզոնը լիգան պահում են, հետո սկսում են հանդերձարանային ինտրիգներն ու մի երկու պարտությունից հետո այդ մարզիչները ճամփվում են, թիմն էլ նորից կանգնում է իր ելակետին։ Մի քիչ արսենալային չի էս ուղին, եսիմ։


Շատ լավ արդյունքա, բայց թիմը թույլա ու համ իտալիայում համ էլ գերհզորների կողքին, իսկ Միլանը ոնց էլ չլինի գիտես ինչ մակարդակի ակումբա եղել:
Կոնկրետ Անչելոտին կարողանում է ակումբը ոտքի հանել, բնականաբար նրան լավ ֆուտբոլիստներ են պետք, այլ տարբերակ չկա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ասում եմ գոնե էսօր մի բան անեն:

----------


## Ծլնգ

ջաաաաաաաաաաան․․․

Հ․Գ․
Մուստաֆիի մաման ծաղկաման․․․

----------


## Ծլնգ

վերջապես Օզիլը Օզիլի նմանվեց )))

----------

Տրիբուն (09.03.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> վերջապես Օզիլը Օզիլի նմանվեց )))


Ու վաբշե, խաղը խաղի նման էր: Բայց պաշտպանությունում մի քանի անգամ էլի նենց բլթցրին, որ նամուսով թիմի հետ խաղային, մի երեք գոլ կերել էին:

----------

Ծլնգ (09.03.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ու վաբշե, խաղը խաղի նման էր: Բայց պաշտպանությունում մի քանի անգամ էլի նենց բլթցրին, որ նամուսով թիմի հետ խաղային, մի երեք գոլ կերել էին:


Սաղ հեչ, որ Օսպինան Մուստաֆիի վրա հելավ, մոմենտ ասի կարող ա ճամփեն, ազատվենք էդ թյուրիմացությունից․․․ էն էլ չկպավ։ Բայց երկրորդ կեսում մի երկու անգամ ճիշտ ժամանակին ճիշտ տեղը հայտնվեց։ Որ հարձակումը այդքան պաշտպանություն ստիպված չլիներ խաղալ, վայթե մի երեք հատ էլ կավելացնեին։ Իտալական թմի համար Միլանի պաշտպանությունը գոյություն չուներ էսօր։

----------


## Ծլնգ

3-0 կեղտոտ թմի դեմ... մի գոլային փոխանցում ու մի գոլ էլ Հենոյի համար... լավ խաղ էր, բայց երկրորդ կեսում Հենոն էլի հոգնած էր ու ահագին կորցնում էր գնդակը։ Մի նաղդ պենալային էլ Հենոյի դեմ կատարած չհաշվեցին... Մուստաֆին էլ փոփոխության համար ահագին լավ խաղաց։  :Smile:  Իվոբին պիտի պահուստային լինի... Էլ Նենին հզոր էր։

Լավը էն ա, որ ահագին հիմար կրկնվող սխալներ պակասել են, ու բոլորն էլ գնդակը ստանալուց միանգամից հուշտ չեն լինում, մանավանդ պաշտպանությունը, այլ ինքնավստահ բաց տեղեր են փնտրում ու մեծ մասամբ համաձայնեցված փոխանցումային խաղ են վարում։

----------

Տրիբուն (11.03.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ...բայց երկրորդ կեսում Հենոն էլի հոգնած էր ու ահագին կորցնում էր գնդակը..


Երկրորդ կեսում տենց հոգնած-հոգնած մի գոլային փոխանցում ու մի գոլ: Բա որ հոգնած չլիներ ի՜նչ կաներ  :LOL: 

P.S. Whoscroed-ով էլի Man of the Match ա։ Ու էսի չոր վիճակագրություն ա։

----------

Ծլնգ (12.03.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

էրեկ ՄՅու - Լիվերպուլ խաղն էի նայում: Արա, հորս արև, Լիվերպուլը պիտի ՄՅու-ին նենց կատոկեր, որ թաց տեղ մնար, էն էլ, էշշշերը ... 

Ու վերջում էլի whoscored-ով վիճակագրությունն եմ նայում, Սանչեսի Passing Accuracy-ն 57 տոկոս էր։ Այսինքն հալալ կեսը ծուռ ա տշել։ Ու էս համբալին մեր Հոնոյի հետ մեկին-մեկ փոխեցին։ Տո Արսենալը պիտի վրից փող տար Հենոյի համար ու մի հատ էլ երեք սենյականոց բնակարան Լոնդոնի կենտրոնում  :LOL:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Երկրորդ կեսում տենց հոգնած-հոգնած մի գոլային փոխանցում ու մի գոլ: Բա որ հոգնած չլիներ ի՜նչ կաներ 
> 
> P.S. Whoscroed-ով էլի Man of the Match ա։ Ու էսի չոր վիճակագրություն ա։


Հա դե Վատֆորդի դեմ էին խաղում  :LOL:  Բայց «նամուսով» թմի դեմ ֆիտնեսը կարող ա խնդիր լինել։ Չգիտեմ էդ վիճաագրությունը ոնց են հաշվում, բայց Չեխն էլ ա 8.8, ու իմ աչքին էս խաղում MOTM-ն Չեխն էր։




> էրեկ ՄՅու - Լիվերպուլ խաղն էի նայում: Արա, հորս արև, Լիվերպուլը պիտի ՄՅու-ին նենց կատոկեր, որ թաց տեղ մնար, էն էլ, էշշշերը ... 
> 
> Ու վերջում էլի whoscored-ով վիճակագրությունն եմ նայում, Սանչեսի Passing Accuracy-ն 57 տոկոս էր։ Այսինքն հալալ կեսը ծուռ ա տշել։ Ու էս համբալին մեր Հոնոյի հետ մեկին-մեկ փոխեցին։ Տո Արսենալը պիտի վրից փող տար Հենոյի համար ու մի հատ էլ երեք սենյականոց բնակարան Լոնդոնի կենտրոնում


ՄՅուն Լիվերին տակտիկապես ծալեց․․․ զզվելի տակտիկա ա՝ զոռով խաղը տգեղացնելու, տեմպը հատուկ կոտրելու, հակառակորդին հունից հանելու վրա հիմնված։ Ու Սանչեսը հլը էս տակտիկայի մեջ չի տեղավորվում։ Իրա գործը հիմա մեծ մասամբ հակառակորդի սկզբնական տեմպը կոտրելն ու պաշտպաններին վրեն պահելն ա, որ Ռաշֆորդը, Լուկակուն, Մատան, Պոգբան իրենց հակագրոհը անելու տեղ ունենան։ Ու ծուռ տշելը ոչ մի բանով չի խանգարում, մեկ ա ՄՅուն possession ֆուտբոլ չի խաղում։ Դրա համար էլ էն տավար Ֆելաինին Մորինյոյի սիրածն ա, իսկ Հենոյի նման արարիչը Մորինյոյի ՄՅու-ում տեղ չունի։

Տեսնես £10 մլն բոնուսով Լոնդոնի կենտրոնում 3-սենյականոց բնակարան չե՞ս առնի։  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ծլնգ, your score predictions for today's match, պաժալիստա։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ, your score predictions for today's match, պաժալիստա։


Նաթ ին մայ նեյչըր հաշվի գուշակություններ անել։ Ինչպես ասել է ռուս մեծ ռազմավարը՝ մյաչ դուռակ, շտանգա մալադեց։  :LOL:  բայց կարծում եմ միլանցիք հեչ գոհ չեն լինելու իրենց լոնդոնյան զբոսաշրջիկությունից։

----------

Տրիբուն (15.03.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Վենգերը հնարավոր ամենաուժեղ սաստավն ա հանում, հա՞։

----------


## Gayl

> Վենգերը հնարավոր ամենաուժեղ սաստավն ա հանում, հա՞։


4_4_2 ի համար երևի ամենաուժեղնա: Իվոբիին էլ պահելա խաղին տեմպ տալու համար:

----------


## Gayl

Արսենալ_ԲԿՄԱ 4_1:
Ափսոս Հենոն վնասվածք ստացավ, բայց հուսանք լուրջ բան չկա:
Ծլնգ Ռեմսիի գոլը վայելի:ճճճ

----------

Mr. Annoying (06.04.2018), Ծլնգ (06.04.2018)

----------


## Gayl



----------


## Ծլնգ

> Արսենալ_ԲԿՄԱ 4_1:
> Ափսոս Հենոն վնասվածք ստացավ, բայց հուսանք լուրջ բան չկա:
> Ծլնգ Ռեմսիի գոլը վայելի:ճճճ


գործով էի տարվել, մի կես ժամ ուշ միացրեցի, տեսնեմ հաշիվը 3-1, ու մի րոպե հետո Լաքազետը չորրորդը խփեց։  :Smile:  առաջին կեսը նայեցի ու վերադարձա գործիս... բայց մոմենտները նայելով, հանգիստ կարար 8-2 վերջանար  :Jpit:

----------

Gayl (06.04.2018), Տրիբուն (06.04.2018)

----------


## Հարդ

Արսենալն իմ տեսած ամենասիրուն, ամենադինամիկ ֆուտբոլ դավանող թիմն ա ու էդ Վենգերի էսքան տարիների աշխատանքն ա: Եթե Վենգերը գնաց կարող ա սկսեն տիտղոսներ նվաճել, բայց վախենամ ֆուտբոլը տուժի դրանից: Ֆերգյուսոնից հետո Մանչեսթրը տիտղոսներ նվաճել ա, բայց ո՞ւր ա ֆուտբոլը:

----------


## Gayl

> Արսենալն իմ տեսած ամենասիրուն, ամենադինամիկ ֆուտբոլ դավանող թիմն ա ու էդ Վենգերի էսքան տարիների աշխատանքն ա: Եթե Վենգերը գնաց կարող ա սկսեն տիտղոսներ նվաճել, բայց վախենամ ֆուտբոլը տուժի դրանից: Ֆերգյուսոնից հետո Մանչեսթրը տիտղոսներ նվաճել ա, բայց ո՞ւր ա ֆուտբոլը:


Լրիվ ճիշտ ես, առանց: Վենգեր չեմ պատկերացնում, բայց դե համ պապիկա համ էլ ինչքան կարելիա առանց տիտղոս? Իսկ տիտղոս ասելով միայն ու միայն հասկանում եմ ՊԼ ու ՉԼ ի չեմպիոն լինելը:

----------


## Ծլնգ

Արսեն Վենգերը սեզոնի վերջում լքելու է Արսենալի գլխավոր մարզիչի պաշտոնը։

Հ.Գ.
Հիմա էս նեղ մաջալին ո՞նց քաղաքական համեմատություն չանես։

----------

Mr. Annoying (20.04.2018), Տրիբուն (20.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Լավ կանեն Հենոյին էսօր չխաղացնեն․․․․

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Լավ կանեն Հենոյին էսօր չխաղացնեն․․․․


Գայլը ճիշտ էր․․․ Ծլնգը լավ կանի ֆուտբոլից չխոսա  :LOL:

----------

Տրիբուն (29.04.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլը ճիշտ էր․․․ Ծլնգը լավ կանի ֆուտբոլից չխոսա


 :LOL: 
Բայց ասա, որ Մոուին ապտակեց:ճճճ

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Բայց ասա, որ Մոուին ապտակեց:ճճճ


էհ․․․ Մոուիի պնգյալին չի հազար տարի․․․ սաղ վախս էն էր, որ Հենոյի նման ինքնավստահության կարիք ունեցող խաղացողի համար կարող էր երկարատև բացասական ազդեցություն ունենալ խաղը․ վնասվածքից հետո առաջին խաղը, հյուրերում, ձեռ առնող հանդիսատես․․․ հետն էլ Ատլետիկոյի հետ խաղը մյուս շաբաթ․․․ բայց դե ուրախ եմ, որ վախս չարդարացավ, ու հանդիսատեսի ձեռ առնոցն էլ Վենգերի վրա թափվեց։

Հ․Գ․
մյուս կողմից էլ, մտածում էի Հենոյի խաղից բացակայությունը ավելի շատ մարդ կհաներ հանրահավաքի  :Jpit:

----------

Mr. Annoying (30.04.2018), Տրիբուն (30.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

գժական խաղ էր երեկվա խաղը․․․ Դորտմունդից հետո Հենոն սենց չէր խաղացել․․․ Օզիլն էլ տեղերով ոնց որ վերածնված լիներ․․․ ասա ֆորմը պահեն շաբաթվա խաղի համար

----------

Gayl (02.03.2019), Անվերնագիր (01.03.2019), Տրիբուն (28.02.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> գժական խաղ էր երեկվա խաղը․․․ Դորտմունդից հետո Հենոն սենց չէր խաղացել․․․ Օզիլն էլ տեղերով ոնց որ վերածնված լիներ․․․ ասա ֆորմը պահեն շաբաթվա խաղի համար


Վախում եմ բան ասեմ, աչքով չտամ, արա ․․․

----------

Ծլնգ (02.03.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

հո խաղ չէր, գլադիատորների ճակատամարտ․․․ ոնց որ Մոուրինյոյի ՄՅուն Մոուրինյոյի ՄՅուի դեմ խաղար  :LOL:  բայց Հենոն էլի գժական խաղաց․ որ Վենգերը ասում էր Հենոն կարա box-to-box կենտրոնային խաղացող լինի, վրեն ղժժում էին․․․ չգիտեմ վերջին տրավման ինչով են բուժել, բայց սենց ֆիթնեսի մակարդակ Հենոն ՊԼ-ում չուներ մինչև հիմա․․․ բա էն բենդը Աուբային  :Ok:

----------

Thom (05.03.2019), Անվերնագիր (02.03.2019), Տրիբուն (02.03.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Ըհը՜... մնում ա մնացած ութ խաղում էլ կոլապս չունենան, ու սեզոնը առաջին քառյակում կվերջացնեն. հավակնողներից մենակ իրենք են, որ թոփ 6-ի դիմաց էլ խաղ չունեն, նենց որ շատ հավանական ա երրորդ տեղում էլ լինեն։ Բայց տանը Ռենին մեկ ա պիտի կզցնեն...

----------

Varzor (28.04.2019), Տրիբուն (10.03.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս ինչ չմո վիճակ ա: Պռավալ տվեցին ոչխարները սաղ: Երեք անընդմեջ պարտություն։

----------

Ծլնգ (29.04.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Էս ինչ չմո վիճակ ա: Պռավալ տվեցին ոչխարները սաղ: Երեք անընդմեջ պարտություն։


Ոնց որ մարզիչը "սպառվելա"  :Think:

----------

